# TTC buddies, we did it! Heres to our 2012 babies!



## Star7890

Thought I would start one on here, now most has us finally achieved our BFPS its only right to keep on helping each other through this very exciting and scary time! :flower:

We can chat, share any worries/problems, share bump pictures and keep each others spirits up on our road to our new babies! 

So welcome to the pregnancy forum Impatientmumm and bella, me and newfie look forward to seeing how you get on and we are here for any questions that you have! And Belle! See you here next month! :hi: I promise it will be soon! :flower:


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Oh and to any other women on here who want to join us! Why not?! :winkwink:


----------



## impatientmumm

Thanks for doing this Em - your bump is looking so cute xxxx


----------



## Star7890

Yeah its had a major growth spurt this past week! I feel HUGE! haha And excuse the stretch marks! :blush:

So to answer your question.. Honestly over the next week or two you are going to feel like AF is coming, you'll have the familiar aches and cramps and I could have swore I was coming on and had to keep checking my underwear every half an hour lol
One thing I would say to you is just try and relax and enjoy it and when your looking in the first trimester forum just try and not let the miscarriage posts knock your confidence.. yes it does happen.. but you need to think positive for your baby! :) I wish I hadnt been such a worry wart for the first few months because Ill never get that time back now! 


xxxxxx So pleased to have you lot here


----------



## impatientmumm

Thank You Em - that's exactly what I'm trying to do and funnily enough exactly what OH said to me last night 'Just Enjoy it!'

Common sense is telling me to prepare myself just in case - but in the back of my mind I think we have waited 9 months for this I think my body is ready and this is a strong sticky bean.

OMG 3 days until you find out which colour bundle your carrying!

sorry Em one last question, I already had doctor's appointment booked for 18th October to go over blood test results when I thought I wasnt ovulating, I will be half way through my 7th week, is that too late or just about right?

xxxx


----------



## Star7890

I know 3 DAYSSSS!!!!! Im so nervous and excited wish I could fast forward time! Will be straight on here afterwards with my 3d pics and whether bubs is blue or pink! 

I went to the doctors around 7 weeks I think, and then he booked me in with midwife for my first booking appointment at about 8 and a half weeks. Your appointment at the docs is so pointless and quick but it has to be done to get the refferal to the midwife, he will literally just ask you your dates give you a few leaflets and take your blood pressure, he wont even check if you are ACTUALLY pregnant! Strange, I thought xxxx


----------



## newfielady

That all sounds normal impatient, like Em said, the beginning of pregnancy is a lot like :af: but no blood (hopefully). Even though a small amount of bleeding/spotting can be normal too. I' so excited that we all (almost, not forgetting you belle) got here! bekadee is expecting too. I checked up on her even though we haven't heard fro her in forever. 
I found out on 9 DPO too. And I knew a couple days before that but I was afraid to test. :D


----------



## bellaswedus

just wrote on: looking for some ttc buddies. but discovered you all had moved over here so i will paste my msg from that page. 

ooooooooohhhhhhhhh my god. i am so excited for you impatientmum. you soooooooo deserve it. this is such a great news. it actually made my day. yiiiiipppiiiiieee
i know it is easier said than done but don't worry. try to relax as much as possible it is very important in the early stage. a line is a line and you are pregnant. i tested 10dpo and got a bfp.

sorry that i have been gone ladies. the last few days back in sweden were packed with meeting with friends and family and we got home to the states yesterday afternoon. so i am back to business. so i tested everyday on a hpt for 8days just because i couldn't belive it and because i was scared. hihi so i decided to stop my addiction on testing and today is day 4 not testing. i still need to stop temping though so it will be the next step.

how are you all feeling? 

i just have to say it again i am so excited for you impatienmum, you deserve this, congrats girly!!!!


----------



## Star7890

SO whats you estimated due date Impatient? xx


----------



## impatientmumm

7th June 2012 according to ff or 8th June 2012 according to countdowntopregnancy - so one of those days lol.

urhmmm girlies just did a clearblue digi and it came up instantly pregnant and then 1-2 weeks, is this early for my hcg levels to be high enough to pick this up?? Now I can see it in black and white on the test I am starting to believe this is actually happening and I am getting more and more positive by the minute.

Thanks you so much Bellas that is such a kind thing to say - how are you feeling any more pregnancy symptons?

My backache is terrible at the moment and lots of watery mouth syndrome but not much else - except boobs getting bigger but one more than the other lol!!

xxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Nope, it's not too early for that digi result impatient. Just relax. Breath. :winwink: We all spend the first 12 weeks worrying way too much about nothing. Don't worry, you'll have load of symptoms before you know it. :thumbup:


----------



## impatientmumm

Bellas

I was wondering you have temped through early pregnancy - is it quite normal to have a drop in temps? I'm just petrified as af is due tomorrow or Friday and I had a drop of 0.2 this morning.

I know I'm worrying girls, and I'm sure you all know how I feel, I just want to keep this little bean xxxxxx


----------



## Star7890

No I didnt temp, for me, it would worry me even more... just another thing to obsess over! Stop temping and let nature take its course! xx


----------



## impatientmumm

okey dokes em - you are definitely right lol. did another frer this morning and the test line is darker than the control line so I'm hoping this is hopeful for a strong bean and no chemical.

That's it I promise I am just going to enjoy being pregnant, I'm just a renowned worrier lol xxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Temp dips of .2 aren't huge anyways impatient. We all worried away our first 12 weeks. Try to relax yourself a little. (I know it's hard). Now looking back I think, I can't believe I worried so much over _____ (insert word here) :dohh:


----------



## bellaswedus

impatientmum - i had a small drop 2days in a row which amounted to about a drop of 0.3. then up then down and so on. everyone is different but for me it just felt better to temp. knowing that i was pregnant through a hpt everyday made me feel more confortable. then i decided this past saturday that i won't be more pregnant because i am testing and so i stoped. but knowing throught those hpt made me feel more calm through out the day. also i still temp but i will phase that out once i feel more comfortable. it doesn't freak me out when i temp it makes me less worried through out the day. :) well as long as i see that it is about my coverline. i will stop temping though as soon as i feel comfortable. 

do what makes you feel most comfortable. if temping stresses you out then don't. 

as far as symptoms - i seriously don't have any i think. hahaha i think i am tired right now due to jetlag. i feel bloated maybe that is the only far featched symptom. also my breasts felt heavy and nipples hurt but they don't feel as much. i think newfie told me in the begining that symptoms come and go. i think they do because that is the deal with my breast so far. some days they hurt more other days less. 

do what ever you need to make you feel calm. :) 

newfie and er - i can't wait until i am in the same shoes as you PAST 12 WEEKS! :)


----------



## impatientmumm

Thank You Bellas - I think I'm going to retire the thermometer now, Today is the first day I feel so much less stressed about it so I'm just going to enjoy it.

My new sympton is being thirsty beyond belief, and then because of this having to go to the loo a million time a day, god forbid what I'm going to be like later into the pregnancy lol!!!

Anyway Newfie and ER I need to ask you, how did you keep it a secret from friends?? I am being invited to so many thing at the moment (sods law!!) but cant think of much more decent excuses!!

xxxxx


----------



## newfielady

It was hard keeping it a secret. :winkwink: You can still go to the events. If you're an alcohol drinker just try to switch out your drinks. Like I always drank vodka and oj. SO I would go up to the bar and order a large oj :dohh: and walk around as if I was sipping away on my drink. lol


----------



## newfielady

This is the first time I used the doppler. This is the best I could do :)
https://s1191.photobucket.com/albums/z470/newfielady/?action=view&current=023.mp4


----------



## Star7890

26 and a half hours to go!!!

My symptoms till about 9 weeks were MAJOR bloating, back ache, lots of wind, emotional and sore boobs and nipples if that helps bella..
And impatient, I just had to hold it in! My mum, brother and Ohs close family knew at 4 weeks, I told my two best friends at 9 weeks, my extended family at 10 weeks and facebook/work at 12


I cant believe that tomorrow I will know If we have a son or a daughter! We are going to go to a huge mothercare afterwards and choosing some little hats, mitts, bootees and an outfit in either blue or pink! Will post some pics

xxx


----------



## Star7890

.


----------



## impatientmumm

I think its going to be alittle girl Em - dont ask me why just a feeling!!

Good Luck and cant wait to find out xxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

PS no sign of dreaded af - think I might actually be preggers lol

You ladies will laugh but for 3 nights before my bfp I kept having dreams and my brother would be in them and he kept calling me preggers like cheggers so thats all I can think of now and just keep saying to OH "We are Preggers like Cheggers"

xxxxx


----------



## Star7890

impatientmumm said:


> "We are Preggers like Cheggers"
> 
> xxxxx

Lol! 

Less than four hours to go! xx


----------



## newfielady

lol impatient.
Hurry up and let us know ER. :thumbup:


----------



## bellaswedus

newfie - wow that is awsome. so cool to be able to do that and hear your baby's heart. where did you buy it? how much? from what week can you start hearing it with that? hihi sorry about all the questions. but i find that amazing to be able to hear the heart from the comfort of your home before birth. amazing. 

er - so cool that you will find out today and start calling your baby by her/his name. :) please let us know. hmm it is so hard to guess not having meet you. but just from our convos here i will make wild guesses for everyone. hihi you er will have a boy, so will you impatientmum and newfie will have a girl.

why don't we all guess and then look back when we give birth and see who was right. :) 

impatientmum - how are you feeling hun? i am so happy for you. also glad that you are starting to belive it. i still have a hard time beliving it. hihi but i am making an appointment with my ob here in the states for next week. hoping he will do an u/s. have you booked an appointment yet? 

er - don't forget to tell us about the gender when you get back. :) i am so curious.


----------



## bellaswedus

oh by the way impatient, the night before the did the hpt and got a bfp, i had a dream and my little brother was in it and i told him he was going to be an uncle. :) i don't find it crazy at all. same thing last time in feb a couple of days before i did the hpt i dreamed of wanting pancakes and when i did the batter i put egg in it and it was blood in the egg and a black crow. when i later spoke my mom i told her i think i am pregnant but not a healthy pregnancy. then the hpt 2 days later showed positive then i miscarried 2 days after that. i think sometimes our dreams can tell us stuff. but that is just my belive. :)


----------



## newfielady

I think er wil have a girl but impatient and bellas will have boys. :) Completely guessed on nothing though. :winkwink:
Bellas, that was my friends doppler. I am buying one today off a lady in town. She had it when she was pregnant and paid well over $100 for it so I'm getting it for $70. I think it depends on which brand you have how early you can hear. That was a Hi bebe. My friends on here have an angle sounds and they've been using them since week 10 I think :hock: They are amazing and worth the money.
I felt my baby move twice yesterday. Hopefully it happens more ofter now. :thumbup:


----------



## Star7890

.


----------



## bellaswedus

er - oh my god that is so adorable. he looks so cute and so real. congrats on the baby boy. i was right yiiiiiippppiiie. so now you have to guess on the gender for the rest of us. ;) by the way how do you know he is blue eyed? can they already tell? or is that your guess because all babies come out with blue eyes at first?


----------



## bellaswedus

newfie - how amazing to feel your baby move. did it feel strange? hihi did it feel like a human on the outside poking at your belly? i want to know the feeling.


----------



## Star7890

Both me and Oh and blue eyed so baby will be too :) he'll most likely have very light blonde hair too :D 

I say:

Newfie: Boy
Impatient: Girl
Bella: boy


----------



## newfielady

bellaswedus said:


> newfie - how amazing to feel your baby move. did it feel strange? hihi did it feel like a human on the outside poking at your belly? i want to know the feeling.

The best way I can describe it is this. Have you ever bought a fish home from the pet store and when your hands are on the outside of the bag you can feel the fish swimming around in the bag and and bump into the sides. Just like that. :D Don't know if that makes any sense to anyone else.
P.S Here's me at 14 weeks 5 days
 



Attached Files:







14+5days 001.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## impatientmumm

Newfie your bump is lovely!

ER congrats on your beautiful little boy - he looks like a cheeky monkey already he he xx

My predictions are:

Newfie - Boy
Bellas - Girl

xxxxx


----------



## bellaswedus

hihi that is a nice explanation newfie. your bump looks good. at this point i am just bloated all the time can't wait to be able to see my bump but i am assuming it will be another couple of month until that. 

impatient - have you told anyone yet? have you made an appointment with your ob? 

so according to our assumptions: 

newfie and i will have boys and impatient will have a girl. should be exciting to see what our babies will end up being. :) 

hope you all are having great weekends ladies. 

xxx


----------



## newfielady

I found it wasn't really until 14 weeks that I showed bump. Before it was just over all bloat. Bloat started to go at 12 weeks and then bump started shortly after. :D


----------



## bellaswedus

hello ladies - i am so bummed out right now. so when i wipe there is very tiny bit dark blood on the tp. it is mixed with my cm. i don't know what to think of it. newfie and er did your see anything like this during the first few weeks of being pregnant? 
i am so nervous. also i don't feel that much if even any pain on my breasts. :( 
i will call tomorrow and see if the ob will see me. please keep my been in your thoughts/prayers. just when i started getting comfortable.


----------



## Star7890

Im sorry for your worry bella.. no I didnt have anything like that but I know alot of women do... I would go see your doctor just to make sure everythings okay xx


----------



## newfielady

Relax bellas. You said dark blood. Dark blood is old blood. Light spotting is _very_ common in pregnancy. I haven't had any this time and I know it can be worrying but try not to get yourself worked up over it as it's most likely nothing. If you had serious cramps then I'd be more concerned.


----------



## bellaswedus

thank you ladies - i will call the ob tomorrow will update you. seriously if i didn't stare that much at the tp i wouldn't even have noticed that is how little blood there is. i hope it stays that way or dissapears by tomorrow.


----------



## impatientmumm

Hello Ladies

Bellas I hope everything is ok and the spotting has stopped.

I've got my first doctors appointment booked for the 18th, it was previously booked before I found out I was pregnant to get my blood test results so I'll be 6 weeks by then, very excited to make the next step and start my appointments with midwife and docs etc!

My boobs and especially nipples are so sore now, went and got some new bras on the weekend and they are definitely helping, I dread taking my bra off to go to bed lol!!!

My cramps are starting to become few and far between so, just feel like I've done a million sit ups so I'm definitely starting to relax a lot more.

How is everyone else?

I'm not sure if we have ever talkked about this but have any of you got your names sorted yet?

Me and OH have decided on these so far:

Boy - Ryley
Girl - Nevaeh (but we will call her Neve) or Esme

xxxxx


----------



## Star7890

.


----------



## impatientmumm

We've decided we won't find out the sex, I'm a bit of a drama queen you see so I think the only thing that is going to help me get through the pain of labour will be the surprise that pops out.

Ever since my wierd dreams 'Preggers like Cheggers' - we now call or little bean cheggers - just hope it doesnt stick when they come along ha ha xxxxx


----------



## Star7890

Well thats very strong of you I couldnt do it! The thing thats going to get me through labour is the surprise of what he will look like, who's nose he has, eyes, hair colour, weight and naming him! Its all so exciting! xx


----------



## bellaswedus

hello ladies - i have now made appointment with the ob. i have the appointment in 5hrs. unfortunatly the spotting is there when i wipe. but only when i wipe so i am not getting it on my panty liner. i am hoping and praying that it won't be anything bad. i have no pain or anything. will update you guys later. 

really er you have bought that much already? hihi you are worse than i. so i have bought some stuff. both boy and girl hihi. i figured that if i get a boy i will save the girl stuff for baby number 2. if i get again a boy then i will have lots of baby cloths to give away as a gift for years to come. hahahahha

i love the girl name specially impatient. almost so that i would want to steal it. hihi but i won't promis. also love max william er. we have a friend and his name is maximillan i love the way it sounds. if boy i would want either maxillian or william. but bf don't so i won't steal yours either. hihi we have honestly not found a name we have both fallen for. but hey it is still another 7+ month left to figure that out. 

hmm as far as finding out the gender we have yet not decided. but i think we are most likely leaning towards not finding out.


----------



## impatientmumm

ER I love your boys names - As my OH is Welsh it is some kind of Welsh tradition to call your first son the same as your OH - however OH hates his first name James. It's all very wierd as he is not known by James at all he is Glyn. Therefore we have decided to keep the Welsh tradition going slightly we will call our first boy John Ryley but he will be known as Ryley. It's amazing but John is my grandad, OH's grandad and OH's dad's first name!

Bellas - I hope the appointment goes well tomorrow, it sounds like just light spotting at least you havfe no pain with it and it is not heavy. Fingers crossed for you let us know as soon as you know xxx


----------



## bellaswedus

hello ladies - i went to the doctor yesterday and it went well i think. she did a quick u/s so i got to see the baby's heart beat yeah. i don't know all the different terms but she said all the proper parts such as the yolk sac. she didn't see any blood and said not to worry. that is the crazy part.......i have so little blood it is mixed in the mucus and obviously it was not there when i saw the doc. so typical. anyway i should be happy that it is much for the doc to see. :) they also did blood work for beta and progesterone. i should find out the results any minute. when i do i will let you know. 

i am now schedualed for a proper u/s on friday and a prenatal appointment the following friday. 

how are you all doing? newfie you seem to have dissapeared the past couple of days is everything ok?


----------



## bellaswedus

yeah my beta (hcg level) was at 40000 and progesterone at 16 and they said this is great. right now i am going to try and relax and have positive thoughts. :)


----------



## Star7890

Just dropping in glad everything is okay with everyone! xxxx :D


----------



## newfielady

Sorry I disappeared. I had this tread forgot about :dohh:
Glad your appointment went well. Knew it was nothing to worry about. :thumbup: We have our names choose. But we aren't finding out the gender so I'll have a while before I can know what to call the baby. I call him (I can't say it) The wiggler right now. :D


----------



## impatientmumm

Hello Ladies

I am having a horrible time at work at the moment, my assistant has just gone on maternity leave and her temporary replacement is an older lady, she has taken the past two days off and then come in today saying that the reason she was off is because of me and the way I am with her and causing her unnecessary stress!!

I feel upset but angry if that makes any kind of sense, anyway I just wanted to have a bit of a rant in a safe place lol

Jopw you are all ok - I'm good just got quite lower back ache but apart from that everything is good!

xxxx


----------



## newfielady

:shock: Impatient, I would have let her have it. I use the pregnancy thing for _everything!_ :haha: For example, yesterday when I called my cell phone provider for some "iffy" charges. "I'm almost 16 weeks pregnant and I don't need this kind of stress" They weren't long fixing it :winkwink:


----------



## impatientmumm

I'd love to say something like that to her lol - but I've got to keep it quiet till at least 12 weeks I dont want anyone at work knowing before then. 7 more weeks to go and I'm going to make sure she is the first person I tell so hopefully she feels very guilty for the stress she has caused me!!

Truth is since she has been in the office I have been a lot more stressed and I am trying desperately to let everything she tells me go over my head and not let it get to me for the sake of the baby really and my sanity lol!!

xxxx


----------



## Star7890

.


----------



## Star7890

awww :)


----------



## tiggerz

Hello, may I join please??? We've chatted on the pregnancy forums!! 

I had a gender scan this morning and found out we're expecting a beautiful baby boy!!! Beyond excited!!!! We already have a boy and girl so the gender didn't matter - we just wanted another peep before the 20 wk scan. Can't wait to go shopping for blue things again - my first son has just turned 12 so this is all new again after having so much pink in the house for the past 4 yrs!! 

Anyway - I hope I'm welcome here and I look forward to getting to know you all!!

Who else knows gender??


----------



## impatientmumm

Welcome tiggerz!!

So glad everything is going well with your little bean - I cant wait to be at your stage so I can finally start telling people!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

:hi: Welcome. Er know's she's having a boy but I'm _trying_ to stay team :yellow:
Er- nice looking bump, stretch marks and all :thumbup: I love the painted letters.


----------



## impatientmumm

Well Ladies I've made it to the 5 week mark - I love seeing the tickers change each week and know my little bean is changing so much on a weekly basis.

How is everyone feeling? ER your bump looks amazing, I am so looking forward to having a bump and more so feeling my little baby!
Love Love Love those letter's for Max's room

Bellas are you ok, how are things now after your spotting? Hope you are feeling ok.

I am suprisingly feeling really good, tiredness and bad back, but no sickness, no bad skin I have to say ladies I am loving being cheggers!

xxxxx


----------



## Star7890

Hi tiggerz!!! Youve been brill to me over the past few weeks glad to see you here hunny! And wowww another little boy!! Its so exciting isnt it? Do you have any pics? xx


----------



## Star7890

I popped you on my siggy :) xx


----------



## Star7890

Has anyone else thought of/decided on any names yet? Except me and impatient? xx

Im intrigued!! xx


----------



## tiggerz

Emily I am pleased I found you over here!! I will post some pics when I get on the computer and I'll also add you to my siggy!!

So exciting!!!!


----------



## newfielady

I have my names picked out ER. Danni Rosalie for a girl and Royce Wolfred for a boy. Now were just dying to know which name to say when talking to my belly :dohh:


----------



## tiggerz

No names chosen yet :-( I find boys names so difficult to chose!! I think it's time to start reading the name book and get a couple of name apps on my phone


----------



## impatientmumm

Hey Ladies - hope you are all ok?

I did my second digital test this morning (I know obessive I just keep needing to remind myself I'm pregnant lol) anyway the good news is i came up straight away 3+ weeks, I'm so pleased and hoping this means my hcg levels are increasing as much as they should be.

xxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

Good Morning Ladies

I hope you all had a great weekend? I had a lovely surprise yesterday I found out one of my best friends is pregnant and she is 4 weeks ahead of me. I'm so pleased to have a friend to go through this with and also after we have had the children!

Any news from over the weekend with any of you ladies?

xxxx


----------



## Star7890

.


----------



## Star7890

Ohhh just realised Im a sweet potato!! xx


----------



## impatientmumm

aww ER I am desperate to see Lion King in 3D! Was it good??

Your pregnancy seems to be flying by, I bet you wouldn't agree though, I keep looking at other people's tickers and thinking I can't wait until I'm there!!

xxxxx


----------



## bellaswedus

hello ladies - sorry i dissapeared. i have been feeling sick with moring sickness. i really still don't getting why they call is ms. i mean i am sick almost all day long. oki i shall not complain as this is all worth it. :) 

i did us on friday and everything is great baby had 128 heartbeats per minute. which the tech said was great. yippie. 

there is no spotting when i wipe, which i am happy over. 

er so funny we saw lion king but the musical on broadway (nyc) it is so great. i highly recommend it if you girls pass through ny one day. 

impatientmum - i know what you mean. i tested 8 days in a row to make sure i was really preggo. hahhaa also i keep looking at other peoples tickers and wishing to be there. i can't wait to get a belly and then see my baby.

newfie - how are you doing? 

tiggerz - welcome to the group. :)

so since nothing on here is tmi or just to much, i must ask you girls how often do you have sex? did you stopp having sex for a few weeks after finding out? please share. 
well we had sex but i am scared now because i think i saw the blood when i whiped due to just that. am i to redicules? please let me know your thoughts. 

how old are you all? just curious. :) i am 33. 

xxx
b


----------



## impatientmumm

Hey Bellas

Good to hear from you! These past two days nausea has hit me and like you it is all day long, mints are a god send to me at the moment but ditto I will not complain.

I visited New York about 12 years ago and whilst I was there I saw Miss Saigon and my all time favourite Les Miserables on Broadway - absolutely amazing. I have a friend who does hair and makes up on Broadway.

I am 29.

Well me an OH haven't really BD much since we found out, the main reason being that each time we have it has been very painful for me, with a burning sensation following afterwards for about an hour or so, it feels a lot like thrush, my docs appointment is a week today so I will bring this up incase I have an infection or indeed thrush.

xxxxx


----------



## tiggerz

Hi I'm 35, 3rd baby x 

In regards to BD, we have only done it a few times as it scares me to death!! I had spotting afterwards once and it's really scared me as I had a mc at 12 wks in 2005 - nothing to do with sex but I just don't want to risk. You can always be 'close' in other ways :-D 

ER - have you felt baby moving yet??? I was feeling my lo flutter a few weeks ago but now I am not feeling it very often at all :-( All looks fine on us and Doppler hb sounds great but im getting a bit worried now!! I felt my daughter constantly from 14/5 wks?!!

Congratulations to the recent BFP how exciting  

Take care ladies x


----------



## Star7890

.


----------



## bellaswedus

hello ladies - thank you so much for your answers. it always helps to know what others are doing in different matters. i am also scared but yet i wanted to continue to have a normal sexula relationship. but as you all said there are so many other ways to be intimit than to just have sex. :)

impatient - i am soooo jelous, i can't belive you have had the opportunity to see both shows. specially Les Miserables as it was one of the longes running broadway shows. i wish they were still on broadway and i hope that they return before we move back to europe. 

i like the chines gender predictor. lets see if it really works....
er - when did you ovulate and how old were you at the time of ovulation? 

tiggerz - i am sorry to hear about your mc. i had one in feb due to a fibroid but i was just 5wks along. i can't imagine the feeling of a mc at 12wks. it must have been horrible. i am happy you got blessed again though. :) do you know the gender of your baby? i really hope all is well with him/her. if you feel something is not right it is best to go and see your ob. good luck lady. 

newfie - where have you gone?


----------



## tiggerz

Thank you Bella x it was awful as we'd been ttc for a sibling for my ds for 3.5 yrs, it felt like a big kick in the..... Anyway we went on to have our beautiful dd who is 4 now and then miraculously fell pg without trying this time :-D And we found out last week it's a BOY!!!! So excited as our son is 12 now so it will be lovely to see baby blue things hanging on the line next summer :-D


ER I'm so surprised to hear you're so young!! You come across as so mature, I was 23 when I had my first baby - full of energy and fun  Now I feel older, but I suppose I have 2 children to look after and run about after, a house and business zzzz!!! Not to mention the little one with constant coughs and colds (just started school!) and going tk her in the night to help her blow her nose and drinks of water - poor baby!! Amazing how lively she gets up in the morning though when I look like death warmed up lol xx

Glad I found this little group - seems I'm the oldest though :-( such a turn around from when I was expecing my first.....


----------



## impatientmumm

Morning Ladies

Congratulations Tiggerz on finding out you are going to have another little boy, I bet you are so excited!

Well interestingly I went to see a pyschic with my friend last night I have been to see her a few times before and she has always been pretty much spot on, anyway last night she picked up almost immediately that I was pregnant and so naughtily I asked her if the cards showed any problems with this pregnancy even though she probably wouldnt be able to tell me if it was bad, she said oh no because your out ofthe danger zone now anyway, I said no I'm only really 5 weeks and she said are you sure on your dates and absolutely sure you are only that because it is suggesting to me that you are at least 10 weeks along, she said I think you'll get a shock at your scan!

Anyway I came out and my friend went in, so for fun I had a look at my period app on my phone and if I had missed my last period on the 2nd Sept I would have been exactly 10 weeks yesterday! I doubt she is right as it would have shown up on my opks and pregnancy tests ages ago, but it definitely put my mind at rest for a strange reason.

I joked with OH last night saying I wish I could go to my doc's appointment next week and say well my lmp suggests I am 6 weeks but a pyschic told me I'm 11 weeks lol!! I'd love to see the doc's face he he!

Hope you are all well, and your right Bellas where has Newfie gone??

xxxxx


----------



## Star7890

.


----------



## Star7890

.


----------



## Star7890

Couldn't resist :)


----------



## tiggerz

ER you're looking great!! I must post a bump pic too, I havent taken any yet - will do tomo  

LOVE the likkle shoes :o) So cute!!


----------



## bellaswedus

aww er i love your bump....can't wait to have one myself. right now all i have is a bloat. grr 

tiggerz come on now, you are so not old. i am 33 which is just a 2 years difference between us. if anyone should feel old it should be me having my first child at just a month before my 34th birthday. :) 

impatiantmum - how are you feeling girly? maybe the phycic was right. some woman have their period while pregnant. can't wait to hear what your doc says. :)

how is everyone doing? i am sort of worried for newfie as she has not been anywhere on this forum. i hope all is well with her and her baby. 

i have been so sick and in bed the whole week and my "ms" is just getting worse. so today i called the doctors office and told them that i am sick all day and hardly can keep any food so they have given me zofran. my bf will pick it up at the pharmacy on his way home. also they suggested sea bracelet. have any of you used zofran or sea bracelet? i feel bad for taking medication but they said it is safe. also i don't know how to survive any longer feeling this way. it is driving me crazy. i have been miserable. 

have a great weekend ladies!
xxx


----------



## tiggerz

Bella - really sorry to hear you're so sick! My neighbour had really bad ms and she tried the sea bands and she said they helped a bit! Goodluck with the meds - hopefully you'll start feeling better over the weekend xxx PS feeling better I'm not the only one in my 30's here


----------



## newfielady

Sorry I dissapered ladies. I was gone on a little trip. Forgot to tell you I was going :dohh:
In regards to sex, we still do it almost every day :blush: Today I had a bit or a scare though as I had a bit of bleeding but it stopped again right away so phew. Keeping a close eye on it though, just to be careful. I'm 22 so I'm a baby too ER. :rofl: I feel like there was something else but I can't remember now. lol.


----------



## Star7890

19 weeks today! Im a mango! woo! xx


----------



## Star7890

Oh my god.. Ive just realised.. theres only 7 more fruit steps to go on my ticker! Plus Ive just realised that my boy will be the size of WATERMELON when we get to the end! How terrifying! haha xxx


----------



## newfielady

I'm 17 weeks so I'm a ... I can't remember? An onion I think. :dohh:


----------



## bellaswedus

so glad you're back newfie. is the bleeding all gone now? i hope you and your baby are alright. 

i feel a bit better but still way to sick. i can't do a thing. will talk to doc during my appointment tomorrow.


----------



## bellaswedus

oh yeah newfie have you done the chines gender predictor? i am interested to see if they predict right. :)


----------



## newfielady

I still have a little dark discharge but nothing comes out when I pee so I think it's fine. I've heard the baby's heartbeat since and it's strong and loud. :)
The chines gender predictor says girl for me. :winkwink:


----------



## tiggerz

ERConnell said:


> Oh my god.. Ive just realised.. theres only 7 more fruit steps to go on my ticker! Plus Ive just realised that my boy will be the size of WATERMELON when we get to the end! How terrifying! haha xxx

Wow 7 more fruits!! And a watermelon at the end - that's eye watering, thank goodness a baby isn't that wide lol xx


----------



## impatientmumm

Hello Ladies

Hope everyone is well, Bellas I'm so sorry about your m/s I hope the tablets from the doctors are working for you.

I've got my first doctors appointment this afternoon, I'm stupidly excited just to have it confirmed by a professional!! I remember when I found out thinking 3 weeks to my doctors appointment felt like a lifetime and now it's here already!

I just want to get the process rolling and I know I am getting closer and closer to seeing my little bean

xxxx


----------



## bellaswedus

how is everyone doing? seems like no one is here much these days. 

impatientmum let us know how it went at the doctors. 

things are still bad with ms for me. but i am hoping they will get better with the use of the zofran. 

hope you are all doing great. 

x


----------



## newfielady

I've been a bit busy (wrote busty :dohh:) the past day. I got my ultrasound appointment for Nov the 2 and 2:30 pm. Going to be a long day that day. :D
Oh the other hand, no more discharge and the pain is about gone. I'm thinking it could have been anything. :wacko:


----------



## tiggerz

Newfie I have my scan on 1st Nov!

I've been to the doc today - I have a UTI, blood was in my urine 3wks ago but was given the all clear but since then I've been getting increasingly worse back pain and it was an infection - not good!!! At least now I have anti biotics to hopefully get rid quickly!

Also I had the flu jab - anybody else had it?? 

Bella - I really hope you start feeling better hunny - I bet you're having a girl - I had awful ms with my dd :-( 

ER where are you? All ok??


----------



## newfielady

I was thinking about getting the flu shot but I've got mixed feelings. Some people say you should and some say you shouldn't :dohh:
Hope your feeling better soon tiggerz.
I had awful ms too bellas. I've been doing a LOT better the past 3 weeks I've only been sick 3 times but even with the pills I was still nasuated all day and night. :sick:


----------



## impatientmumm

Hey girls

Well my first doctors appointment is out of the way and I am now officially in the system as preggers, I am now waiting for the midwife to call me and set up my first appointment, exciting!

The doctor thinks I will probably have an appointment in the next few weeks so looking forward to that.
I had some wierd sharp pains last night and at one point it jolted me awake, the pain went when I woke up but I felt queasy for the most of the night and I still am so I am guessing this is the real start of my nausea!

I get so worried about any really sharp pains like I have been getting, but I have no bleeding so I am sure all is ok

xxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Impatient, one thing I _know_ (now) about pregnancy is you will get all kinds of weird, pangs, twitches, sharp or shooting pains and even cramps. As long as your not bleeding, I just take it a little easier when I find I'm having one of these weird pains.


----------



## newfielady

Here is my 17 weeks 3 days photo! :D
 



Attached Files:







013.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Star7890

.


----------



## newfielady

Yikes! Feel better soon ER!


----------



## tiggerz

Emily - how is your mouth today? Better I hope!!! x


----------



## bellaswedus

wow lots of stuff has happend i see. 

tiggerz - how are you? how is your baby? 

impatientmum - welcome to my world i hope you don't get a bad ms. so happy for your doc visit. i don't think i have ever looked forward to see the doc as much as i do now. crazy. :) 

er - how is your teeth? wisdom teeth are the worst. i have pulled 3 out of the 4. 2 of the were operated on and i have never experienced worse pain in my life as when they did the surgery on one of them. i hope you are feeling better though. 

newfie - your bump looks wonderful. i am happy to hear that the bleeding is gone also. :)

so far the ms is still ther. i am sick through out the entire day. i am supposed to do my dissertation for my masters but i have not done nothing but lay in bed and feel misrable so if not better the next 3-4weeks i have to ask for a defferal there is no way i can do a good job with so much time wasted on being sick. on top of it all (tmi) i have been constipated all day today.......i have spent my day crying today. no fun because my lower back hurts even more due to this. but now i got stol softner and fiber so i hope i shall be fine by tomorrow. 

have any of you done sequential sceening? are you planning on doing it impatientmum? 
we schedualed to do it as i will be almost 34 when i give birth which is not that far from 35. just want to make sure all is ok with our baby. but i am nervous. well it won't be until another few weeks.


----------



## impatientmumm

Hi Girls

Em I really hope you are feeling better and in less pain, I had all 4 of my wisdom teeth sircally removed a couple of years ago, but before that I would get infections in my bottom ones every 3 months! I know how painful it can be and with only paracetamol to take, it's not much pain relief!

Just had a phonecall from my midwife, so my first appointment she is coming to the house on 2nd November, so exciting and my scan date is booked for the 21st November. I've started to get nervous now it's only 4 weeks on Monday, I just truly hope our little bean is ok and we are actually pregnant, I really need to stop reading through some of the horror stories some of the poor ladies on here have been through.

I'm not sure about that scan bellas, I think we have a blood test first and then if that comes back with worrying results then they recommend the scan, my oh and I have discussed we probably wouldnt as there is a risk of miscarriage involved and we would love our child no matter what.

Newfie you've popped since your last photos, your bump looks lovely - I am full on bloat today, I have teh fattest belly from nowhere, it's so wierd!!

xxxx


----------



## newfielady

I hope the m/s passes for you soon bella. I passed for me at 14 weeks but still comes and goes. :sick:
Impatient- my scan in on the 2ed! :happydance: bloat is how it all starts my dear. :dohh: Might as well get used to it. :haha: As soon as the bloat goes down the bump starts. :thumbup:


----------



## bellaswedus

impatientmum - we are not doing the one where they collect sample from the placenta/water which ever it is. we are just doing the scan where they measure the neck and draw blood test from me. i don't want to take the risk or a mc either. :) we have our scan on nov 11th. it's going to be awsome to hear our babies heart beat for the first time.


----------



## Star7890

I cant even bring myself to talk about my teeth im afraid.. its been so stressful..


Yes bellas we had the downs scan to make sure.. they measured the nuchal fold at my 12 week scan and then they send you for a blood test, I got my results within two weeks by letter (low risk)

Hopw everyone is okay, ive not been on here much recently been so busy with work and in pain so sorry if i go slightly mia over the next week or so :)

We have our 20 week scan on tuesday.. hoping he is still a boy! ha and hoping all measurements/ findings come back normal. fingers crossed :)

xxx em


----------



## bellaswedus

er - so you did that at 12 weeks but was there a follow up blood test at 16 weeks? because in the states appearently it is a two part test. first part is at 12 weeks where they do u/s and blood work. then at 16 weeks they do blood work only. is that how it was for you? 

i feel soooo sorry for you about your teeth, hope you get better. good luck with the scan and let us know how it goes. 

x


----------



## newfielady

Here in Canada we don't do the 12 week scan but they do it at the 18 week scan and they do the blood test for the combined results. Much the same as you other ladies just a little later.


----------



## impatientmumm

Aww Em I'm sorry you've been in so much pain, tooth ache has to be the worst kind of pain, it effects everything, eating, drinking, breathing etc!

I'm feeling really well, I had to a test yesterday just to make sure there was still two lines he he. I seem to hit a bit of a brick wall by 6pm and I am shattered, also eating is becoming a huge chore especially in the evening, I feel starving but don't fancy anything and then when I do cook something and start to eat, I get full after a few mouthfuls!

I might have to try snacking often throughtout the day rather than waiting for 3 meals.

How is everyone else?

xxxx


----------



## Star7890

Aww impatient and bellas look at your babies forming in your tickers its so amazing!

And bellas, we have them both on the same day at 12 weeks.. so scan to check thickness and then blood test straight afterwards.. so by 14 weeks you know if youre low or high risk for downs xxx

Really hope everyone is good! Im definatley feeling better now xxx


----------



## Star7890

impatientmumm said:


> I seem to hit a bit of a brick wall by 6pm and I am shattered
> xxxx



Im sorry to say, that although the exhaustion DOES ease up a little in second tri Im still the same now.. im in bed by 9 every night without fail and having a nap most days :/ xxx


----------



## newfielady

Yup impatient. If I don't get a good nights sleep I am napping by 6 or 7. I think the "glow" has passed me by :rofl:
Eating was quite a chore for me too. I ate all the time just small things. A small apple or a mini banana. Something I could eat in 5 or 6 mouthfuls. I found that putting too much food in front of me made me gag anyways. :dohh:


----------



## impatientmumm

I'm definitely finding that Newfie, but I think I will do as you say and eat small things as often as possible.

Oh No Em you have shattered my illusion of 2nd tri, he he only joking - I am looking forward for the tiredness to ease a little, at the moment I just feel very lazy, I get home from work and just can't be bothered what so ever to any kind of housework and this is coming from someone who takes after Monica on Friends!!

I'm so excited for my first midwife appointment next week, it's like a little countdown in my head.

Well this is the first week of my pregnancy so far that I really feel pregnant and I've stopped questioning myself so much and the tests have been put to bed now. I have to say though, it's a very responsible thing to go through because even though little one isnt here yet it still changes everything, I find myself thinking all the time cant do that, must do this and worrying I'm doing right by my little bean, I suppose it's all good practice for when he/she comes along

xxxxx


----------



## Star7890

Yeo deffo good practice impatient but I would say dont worry TOO much about the dos and donts remember our mums had us at a time before all these regulations.. 

My 20 week anomaly scan today.. im nervous! hope he is measuring okay and theres nothing wrong! Will update later, my scan isnt until 3.50pm xx


----------



## newfielady

Can't wait to hear about your scan er. I'm sure it will go well. :thumbup:
My scan is Nov 2ed :happydance: Can't wait!


----------



## Star7890

:cry::cry: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...fe-says-its-probably-normal.html#post13608566


As for the scan, all went well, he is a perfect baby boy and is measuring just above the 'average' line on the chart, about four days ahead of what I am xxx


----------



## newfielady

That sounds wonderful ER. You must be thrilled! :thumbup:
As for the burning ripping pain in the side of bump. I really can't help. :shrug: I had a really bad pain in my side (not the bump at all) that I would describe as burning and ripping but I believe it was my gallbladder. I haven't eaten anything greasy since and it has settled down. There is so much stuff with pregnancy that "can" be normal that we just don't know. :hugs:


----------



## impatientmumm

wonderful news on your scan er, I'm glad all is ok and little one is measuring well.
I'm sorry to hear you are in so much pain, I really hope it gets better soon, I do feel for you what with your teeth and now this you're having a bit if a run of it!

xxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Well ladies it snowing here! :cold:
And it seems to be staying for now. :dohh: We had a couple of good years in a row with late to no snow so this year mother nature is being a :witch: and making up for it. :haha:


----------



## bellaswedus

hello ladies - hope all is well with everyone. 

er glad your scan went well. what does it mean that he is measuring 4days larger? does it mean your due date is 4 days a head that what was initially calulated? i am sorry about the pain you are feeling, hope it eases up soon. 

i have now recieved new meds for my all day morning sickness. today is my second day taking it lets hope it works. because i seriously can't do anything due to being so sick and now retaining any food or drinks. everything i eat and driks comes right out. the nurse called to check up on me today and said she would call me tomorrow as well and if things are not better i will be put on iv at the hospital for a few days or a home iv. i am super dehydreted. i can do anything. my poor bf makes me lunch and snacks for the day the night before and leaves breakfast at my bed before he goes to work. i have been stuck to bed almost everyday for the past 3weeks. 

other than that i am excited to be hitting the 2 digit weeks tomorrow as i will be 10 weeks pregnant. yiiipiii!:) 

impatientmum how are you feeling? have you bought anything yet for your baby? hihi i thought i would have gone all crazy shopping by now but i seriously have no energy to surf that much online at the moment. 

newfie - you seem to be doing good, i am glad for you. i really hope i won't see snow for a while. i doubt i will though as it is about 18 c here. not that i am getting to enjoy the weather at all. which is a bummer. we have rented a place in nyc from mid week next week so i am hoping these meds will work so we can be there for a week and see ny marathon among other things.

tiggerz - how are you doing? i haven't seen you here for a while now. how did it go with your infection? 

x


----------



## Star7890

Hey Bellas, no it stays the same his growth is just a four days bigger than the 'average' growth of babies, i think they only change dates etc if it is more than ten days out. 
Its nice to know hes thriving in there though :) 

It does make me wonder though as I WAS put back a week at my first scan so wondering if im actually 21+3 but Ill never know now!! xx


----------



## newfielady

Wow, almost 10 weeks already bella! And impatient, 7 weeks. Time is flying by.
Bella, it was 18 c here just last week! And now it's snowing :wacko: But that's Newfoundland for you. :haha:
Glad you're all doing well. :D


----------



## tiggerz

Argh!!! I just wrote a long post and my stupid iPhone crashed!!!!!! Grr! 

Anyways, ER so pleased about your scan  I saw on a post baby is going to be a rugby player like daddy  So cute - I bet you buy him a baby rugby kit!!

Pains - I've been experiencing the same sort of thing :-( I am wondering if it's growing too - my coat was almost too small today - but last Thursday it had a couple of inches spare, time to get my mat coat out as there's no way I'd even get a thin jumper under my normal one this week :-s 

Anybody know if babies change their normal position about now?? Cos how come loads of us expand drastically - like literally over night, it's weird!!!

SNOW!!!!!! Already!!! Please dont send it this way as we can't earn any money :-(


----------



## Star7890

Oh yes, will be looking for a rugby kit! ha!
And yes the pains, Ive just seen your post too, have you had a growth spurt? Cant believe how much bigger I am almost overnight :/

Maybe it is baby changing position? xx


----------



## tiggerz

Growth spurt - yes!! Last night I was sitting in the living room and glanced down at my tummy and couldn't believe how huge I looked - even dh walking into the lounge and said hello preggy!!!!! The cheek!!! Lol xx Last Thursday my coat had a little room left in it - today it only just zipped up!!! Omg!! I hope we don't keep growing at this rate!!!


----------



## belle254

Well done girls! Your bumps are all growing amazingly fast! Touchwood you all have H&H pregnancies. Hopefully il be right behind you and you can give me advice :) Em can't believe you're 20 weeks already and have thought of a name! Are things scary or are you feeling quite calm?

I'll keep popping in to see how you're all doing :) xxxxxxx


----------



## Star7890

Awww Belle SOOOO nice to see you!!! I expect you here VERY soon! xxx


----------



## newfielady

:hi: belle! Nice to see you. We've had names picked for the past 4 weeks. :thumbup:
Love your avatar ER!
I think I'm growing everyday now! :haha:


----------



## bellaswedus

hi belle so good to see you.

er - your bump looks lovly, is that a tatto on the right side. 

so here is my update. last night when i wiped it was covered with blood. of course i freaked out and started crying and thought i was having a mc. i couldn't wait to know so we went to the er right away. it turned out after blood work and u/s that everything was fine so the doc told me to call my ob the next day to set upp a follow up. 

my doc got the medical report this morning and phoned me. by now the blood was all gone. she said not to worry and that the bleeding is most likley enduced due to all the vomiting i have been going through. she said i am sure this is not leading to any mc. 
everything looked good, hcg level, baby's heart beat. 

i had started on new meds yesterday and had not vomited all day yesterday nor today. the only thing i have is the nausea. but i am calm again.

pregnancy is a crazy ride. never knew it would be such a rollercoaster. happy, scared, happy, scared....... :)


----------



## newfielady

Woah, that was scary there for a moment bella, until I read on. :) Glad to hear there's nothing wrong with baby :hugs:
I was at the hospital today (a regular visit). I had lost another 1/4 lb and my fundus measurement is only 12! He found the baby's heartbeat right away and it was good and strong. I have an ultrasound on the second so we'll see then how the baby is growing and his/her measurements. He said I have a wide pelvis and the baby could be transverse and that's why I'm not measuring as high as I should.


----------



## Star7890

.

xxx


----------



## newfielady

Yup, I do Er! I have 8 tattoos! One on my wrist, 3 stars on my arm, on my shoulder, both legs and my lower back. (NOT a tramp stamp :haha:) They all mean something special to me. :D


----------



## tiggerz

Bella, huge massive hugs!!! That would have scared the living daylights out of you!!! So pleased all is well!!! Feet up whenever you get chance!!!


----------



## Star7890

.


----------



## newfielady

Too sweet ER. Too freakin' sweet. :cloud9:


----------



## tiggerz

That's great news Emily!!! I can't wait for DH to feel my little baby kicking he keeps missing him :-( 

I'm excited today as I am finally 20 wks!!!!!  

Tuesday is my big scan day - scared stiff but looking forward to seeing this little person who keeps wiggling inside me  

Bella, I hope all is still well hunny xxx


----------



## newfielady

Can't wait for a scan update!


----------



## tiggerz

Thank you Newfie xxxx


----------



## belle254

Well it looks like your cheering me on really worked girls, as of this morning I am apparently 4 weeks pregnant :happydance: :winkwink:
Am 11dpo and tested with a cheapy ic and got a dark line! Then on my sister and OH's insistance used a clearblue digital and got a pregnant 1-2 :)
Am so excited!

Just one question, anyone got really sicky heartburn early on and if so, any advice that doesn't involve gaviscon :sick: xxx


----------



## tiggerz

belle254 said:


> Well it looks like your cheering me on really worked girls, as of this morning I am apparently 4 weeks pregnant :happydance: :winkwink:
> Am 11dpo and tested with a cheapy ic and got a dark line! Then on my sister and OH's insistance used a clearblue digital and got a pregnant 1-2 :)
> Am so excited!
> 
> Just one question, anyone got really sicky heartburn early on and if so, any advice that doesn't involve gaviscon :sick: xxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations hunny :cloud9:


----------



## bellaswedus

whoooooooooooooo belle how happy i am for you. congrats lady. how exciting........what a great weekend surprise. how do you feel? have you told anyone else. 

sorry about the scare ladies....i am ok and the bleeding is almost gone just there when i wipe sometimes. thank you for the hugs and concern. i am so happy that i have you guys. 

so exciting er that your hubby got to feel max. 
when we were at the er my bf came in when they did u/s and he got to see the baby and he felt it was more real and he was so happy. he can't wait until our scan in november. 

tiggerz - you will be in my thoughts......don't worry your baby will be fine. :)

newfie - how are you doing lady?

x


----------



## tiggerz

Thank you bella xx I hope you're right!! So pleased to read your bleed has almost stopped, I had spotting early on in this pregnancy, it took a while to stop properly but all was ok in the end.


----------



## belle254

thankyou :) v excited to start this journey now! you're all way ahead in the pregnancy stakes but you can give me some much needed advice and stuff. 
Nice to meet you tiggerz btw! :thumbup:

Is it normal to bleed during pregnancy then? xx


----------



## tiggerz

nice to meet you too Belle!!

Bleeding in pregnancy isn't uncommon - but completely scary as it can be fine for some ladies and not for others :-(


----------



## belle254

ohh right! if you dont mind me asking tiggerz, how come your lovely scan photo on your sig is dated 16weeks, i thought you had scans at 10-12 wks and 18-20 wks?

My mums a midwife btw so shes gunna drive me crazy the whole pregnancy!!
havent told her yet though xxx


----------



## bellaswedus

tiggerz - thank you for the support. i am happy your bleeding stopped as well. it is a scary thing.

belle - we (including yourself) are all here to help each other out during this adventure. 

i can tell you that i have read that bleeding is very common during pregnancy. i have experienced it during 2 occations, week 7 and now last day of week 9 and into week 10. so i have done scans both times and it both times everything looked good. but just because bleeding is normal doesn't mean that its not scary, because it was scary for me. 

as far as the heart burn i didn't get it until end of week 6 when my ms started. 

i am so happy for you belle. congrats once again. 

impatientmum - where have you gone? how are you doing girly?


----------



## newfielady

CONGRATS BELLE! :happydance: Bleeding is very common (and frightening)! I have had a couple incidents with spotting but it was all after :sex: :blush: As for heartburn, ha. That was one of my first symptoms. It was how I knew I was pregnant because I _never_ had heartburn, before. Tums the dr told me is okay so I'm gonna give them a try. SO Happy for you. :hugs:
Bella - so happy that your bleeding has stopped. Even when you know it's not anything serious it still worries you.
Afm- feeling good, trying to put on some weight and have my scan the 2ed (just to remind you :rofl:)


----------



## tiggerz

belle254 said:


> ohh right! if you dont mind me asking tiggerz, how come your lovely scan photo on your sig is dated 16weeks, i thought you had scans at 10-12 wks and 18-20 wks?
> 
> My mums a midwife btw so shes gunna drive me crazy the whole pregnancy!!
> havent told her yet though xxx

We paid for a private scan - 12 to 20 wks was too long in between, I've suffered mc in the past so I am totally petrified!!! :-s


----------



## belle254

oh right thanks for answering tiggerz! felt low down pains all last night, like a kind of stretching, tugging feeling. v odd and couldnt get to sleep :wacko:
not grumbling though, im v happy to have a passenger on board!!

can i be cheeky and ask how far gone you all were when you bought your first baby buy? e.g. clothes, toys, books, practical stuff.
xxxxxx


----------



## tiggerz

I didn't buy anything until after the scan you see on my siggy. But I've still only bought one outfit and a cute blanket. With my history it's scary buying things - just incase!! But with my first I started buying after my 12 wk scan x 

The pulling feelings etc are normal - I got quite alot of odd sensations with all of my pregnancys - providing they're not really ouch painful or with blood they're fine xxx


----------



## Star7890

:thumbup::happydance::happydance::dance::laugh2::holly::holly:\\:D/\\:D/:mrgreen::mrgreen::D:loopy::loopy::loopy:



OH MY GODDD! YAYAYYYYYYY! Congrats Belle, see I told you you would get there! xx


----------



## newfielady

Yup belle. There is all kinds of stretching and pulling feelings that are completely normal. I've had lots myself. :D
I have got everything I need now bought. :thumbup: Got it second hand from people I know in town and saved a fortune! All I need now is a playpen and... ah I think that may be it. Oh I need a bassinet.
Congrats again!


----------



## bellaswedus

hi belle - i have bought a few things........cloths and a pair of shoes, it fits in one plastic bag. :) i bough all of it before i knew i was pregnant. just because i liked what i saw. their is both boy and girl stuff. i figured that if i get a boy then i will keep the girl stuff for the next pregnancy and if it is a boy a second time around than i will have gifts to give away. :) but since the pregnancy i have bought nothing. i have to be honest not had the energy and i am also a little scared now that it is for real. 

girls i am in such pain. this all day morning sickness is killing me, i feel so sorry for my oh. he is the greatest. last night i spend the night crying because now i am not only vomiting my food but also blood. it hurts so bad when i vomit now. i will call the doc tomorrow and see what they want to do....they were talking about getting me on iv at the hospital and i somehow is up for it now. i can't handle this and i feel bad for my bf. it is hurting in my cheast and throwt. the morning has not started that great either. so the new meds i got are better. i take them every 3hrs. the first hour i am sick as a dog and second hr i am fine (right now) then the third hr i am sick as a dog. it is better because it gives me a window to calm down. but i don't find this good or normal to be the way i am. i am sorry i just needed to vent. 

hope all is doing good and having a super weekend. 

xxx


----------



## Star7890

Changed the name of the thread now! wooo! x


----------



## newfielady

Woot woot ER! 
Bella, sorry to here your so sick :nope:. Hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## tiggerz

Bella ((hugs)) definitely see your doc, that can't carry on :-( really feel for you!!! ((hugs))


----------



## belle254

o bellas that doesnt sounds v nice for you :( hope it clear up soon! 
im telling my parents on tuesday, so scared! both will be happy on the inside but my dad had kids young and iv got a feeling he always regretted not making the most of his 20s, so i know hes going to rant and rave and be really worried until bubba is born.

On a lighter note, ive just remembered that that myth about cats being able to sense pregnancy could be true :haha: 
All last week and even now my kitten has not left me alone- he snuggles up on my belly or in the crook of my arm or even on my boobs at any chance, he must have known! bless him :cloud9:

Anyone got any definite baby names yet? I see Em's got max, which is gorgeous! xxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

I think there could be something to it as well belle. My cat is much more cuddly towards me since I got pregnant. :haha:
We got our names picked for certain. Royce Wolfred for a boy or Danni Rosalie for a girl. :cloud9: The middle names are after family members that passed away.


----------



## impatientmumm

Woohoo Belle I am so happy for you, you really deserve it!! and only 4 weeks between us. Time goes very quick so make sure you enjoy every week, I can't believe I am pretty much 8 1/2 weeks!

Bellas I am so sorry you are really suffering with the sickness, it's no consolation I'm sure right now but there is that old saying which goes the worse the pregnancy the better the birth and after the terrible early pregnancy you haev suffered you definitely deserve a pain free easy birth. I'm sending lots of hugs your way and I'm glad the bleeding has stopped.

Newfie we are both gpoing to be very excited on Wednesday, you for your scan and me for my first midwife appointment, I got all my forms I had to fill in over the weekend, there are some very odd questions on there??

Only 3 weeks today for my scan I am beyond excited!! We are just desperate to tell people!

ER, my Oh is so excited to be able to feel our little one, he keeps mentioning it bless him, quite a while to wait yet!

Sorry I've been a bit MIA these past few days, got lots going on with work and my fatigue is reaching it's maximum at the moment, I have very little energy at all during the day and when I get in from work I am absolutely cream crackered!

xxxxxx


----------



## tiggerz

Cats/dogs!!! They definitely know when you're pg, I'm sure of it!! 

I have my 20 w scan tomo and I am petrified!!! Excited to see baby but scared stiff incase something is wrong :-s 
Also my dd has gone to school for her first full time day today so I'm feeling a little down - its going to take some getting used too - especially lunch time :-(

Anyways - how's everybody else?


----------



## Star7890

tiggerz said:


> Also my dd has gone to school for her first full time day today so I'm feeling a little down - its going to take some getting used too - especially lunch time :-(


Awww I really feel for you, it must be hard letting her go! Bet she seems so grown up now! 
Like I said in your other thread I MEAN it you will be fine at the scan:flower:

Belle- thank youuu I love his name too! Weve kept it a secret to all our friends and family so its a surprise when hes born :) How is your Oh? Is he excited? Did you kind of KNOW it was going to be this month or was it a shock? 

Bellas- Im sorry your going through all this it must be sooo stressful but dont worry it wont be for long things will settle soon and you will slowly start to feel better 


I was saying to my OH last night, its just kind of dawned on me that now all my scans etc are out the way... it was such an exciting time seeing our little man on tha screen and getting a picture etc and now thats it! No more! 

It scary really.. the thing we have now to look towards is his birth! In about 19 weeks I will be a mummy! Argh! :D xxx


----------



## newfielady

Not feeling to bad this morning, but I can't sleep the whole night on my left side. I woke up at 6 with pain in my right side. So I rolled over and flattened my right side out and the pain went away. Phew.
:happydance: for Wednesday. 
I was just thinking, I hope jemj doesn't go on the old thread and there's no one there :dohh: Also, you should see the _snow_ we have! Wait, I'll take a pic. And it's still falling. :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







snow 001.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## tiggerz

ER you still may get a sneaky extra scan later on, I've always managed to swing an extra one somehow!!! I hope you're right about my scan - I am a mess today!!!
Yes my DD seems very grown up all of a sudden, she's only 4!! She had a wobble this morning while I was cleaning her teeth which I think has made me feel a bit down!! I've got to wait until 3.20 to know how she's got on :-( She has been part time since September which was lovely for me to have her home all to myself in the afternoon!!


----------



## tiggerz

Newfie - just seen you're having a scan this week too - goodluck!!!! And please please please keep the snow!!!


----------



## Star7890

Ive just been thinking.. 
how amazing will it be to see all our new babies arriving? We are going to have to start a buddy group in the baby section! 
It will be lovely to see pics of all our bubs as they grow up! :) x 

And they will all be born within four/five months of eachother! 

Sorry for the random outburst x


----------



## newfielady

They say children grow up too quick. :nope:
:saywhat: I don't mind the snow really. If it keeps up we're going out on snowmobile soon. :thumbup:
For got to post, the baby kicked me to death last night. He/she wanted to make sure I knew it was them. It was about 10 times in a row. lol.
I agree ER. We will. 4 -5 months really isn't a lot as all our babies will be born the same year. :D


----------



## belle254

Em I think in the few days before af is due i tend to mentally prepare myself for it being positive and negative, so i looked at the test in the morning and was like, "oh." but when i showed OH thats when it kicked in and i cried haha. Got to tell my mum soon and thats when the floodgates will open haha!

I'm already starving when i wake up in the morning, did i read that someone else had that recently? I'll be a fat cow before i'm 12 weeks!
Did another test a minute ago (first since the bfp day) and it was a tescos own (couldn't get into the box, grr!) and it was really weird, it showed up faint crosses first and then after 3 minutes two dark vertical lines. what a weird process! i nearly cried when the test line didnt show up dark straight away :cry:

On a lighter note, anyone got any pram ideas yet? im obsessed!!! xxxx


----------



## Star7890

.


----------



## tiggerz

Yay ER that's a great idea - or a private group on Facebook!! I can't wait to see what our babies look like!!!

Anyways time to collect my beautiful daughter!!!!!


----------



## newfielady

I've got my stroller too. It's a Safety 1st brand. (Common here)
Don't worry ER, we won't tell your OH. Unless he's sneaking around pretending to be a pregnant lady. :rofl: Then he might find out by accident.


----------



## Star7890

Lol bet he has a snoop on here when im out of the room!

Sorry Im in a really chatty mood today, think its because of the 10 hour sleep i had last night haha plus no ones in the house till 7 tonight so Im all alone :)

Theres gonna be like two stages.. tiggerz, me and newfie all around the same time and then bellas, belle and impatient around the same time too 

God Im so excited :D xx


----------



## Star7890

Just realised im a banana! Doesnt seem as big as a canteloupe! x


----------



## newfielady

Longer I guess but yeah, a canteloupe does seem bigger. :wacko:


----------



## impatientmumm

Ive got my pram too, my parents bought it for us a while ago now it's a Mothercare Trenton Deluxe Travel System. We have also bought a steriliser and bottles as they were on offer and we managed to get them for pittence really, it's the Tomee Tipee Electric Steam Steriliser and bottles to go with.

Apart from that I have only really bought little things I see on offer like wipes, Tesco's had them buy 1 get 2 free last week so got 3 packs etc. I'm going to start stocking up on nappies after our scan I think.

Tiggerz I'm sure everything will be absolutely fine, I'm excited to see your scan pics!

I wish I was getting 10 hours sleep, I'm only in early stages of pregnancy and I am so uncomfortable at night times I cant stay in one position too long and lots of toilet trips. but it's all worth it.

My appetite is just as good as before pregnancy but I find I get full so quickly on only a few mouthfuls of food, especially in the evenings, I have lost 3/4 stone since finding out I was pregnant 5 weeks ago!

Newfie, I love snow I'm looking forward to ours coming as long as it doesnt affect my first scan!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Star7890

https://www.damnlol.com/parenting-guide-8316.html



LOL x


----------



## bellaswedus

hi ladies, wow lots has been written on here today. everyone must be feeling chatty today. :) thank you all for the support. i have been having chest pain and i thought it was because i needed to vomit but we figured out yesterday that it was a side effect of the meds. i called the doc office and talked to the nurse they are going to phone back and see what else we can do. but she told me to stop taking the meds. thank god. so i have not felt any chest pain today. will update on what they say later. 

impatient - thanks for the pep talk but unfortunatly i will be giving birth through c-sec because i had the surgery where they enterd my uterues. it is not safe for me to give birth naturally ever. :( hey by the way your ticker has really changed so fast. have you told anyone about being preggers? 

tiggerz - i can't imagine how it would feel to let your dd go when she has been around you everyday. but i guess that is life we have to let the little ones get their wing to fligh. :) good luck on your scan will be fun to see the pics tomorrow. 

newfie - you are loving the snow i am assuming. hihi good luck on your scan on wed. 

er- yes your bump looks more like a cantalope rather than a banana. :) how come you have two strollers? they both look nice. 

belle - just a recommendation try to eat something before you get out of bed if ms hits you. i hope it doesn't though. it is horrible. :) we will be getting the bugaboo donkey. it is looks so easy to handle and perfect when we decide to have a second baby. which we will probably start try for just before baby number one turns 1. i am not getting yonger. :) 

so, besides er and tiggerz than know the gender of their babies, have the rest of you bough clothes? how do you buy clothes without knowing the gender. sorry if the question sounds dumb. also all of you when you buy baby clothes do you buy for 0-3months only or for little older kids like 3-6 or 6-9 etc? 

x


----------



## Star7890

bellaswedus said:


> do you buy for 0-3months only or for little older kids like 3-6 or 6-9 etc?
> 
> x


I have bought mostly vests and babygrows in newborn size but things like proper outfits/coat/pram shoes I have bought in 0-3 so they last longer :) x


----------



## newfielady

I have bought onsies (vest) and sleepers in 0-3 and 3-6. I bought yellow things. Well, pretty much anything that's not pink or purple. I don't mind most colors for boys and girls.


----------



## newfielady

Happy Halloween ladies. I'm a little dress up to go to work. I'm a devilish waitress tonight. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## belle254

wow newfie you looks amazing! lol maybe we should start putting some photos up so we have faces to our names :)

Em- it took me several seconds to realise why you said you were a banana LOL. tiredness getting to me lol.

I'm up for a facebook group if anyone else is! though id have to wait until im 12 weeks to join so my other friends dont realise xx :haha:


----------



## newfielady

:blush: Gawd, your sweet. :haha: I have a lot of girls add me on facebook from my March Mommas group. You ladies can add me too if you wish. It's Shaumini Sheppard. My profile pic is the same as my avatar is on here. :D


----------



## Star7890

.


----------



## tiggerz

https://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j145/lj75/2e8b10af.jpg
My baby boy 20w3d  

Everything was absolutely fine!! He was measuring bang on dates!!! This is especially pleasing as I had gest diabetes last pg, at present it's not returned YET but my blood sugars are only just in range, so this means I go back in 2 wks for evaluation to see if I need to start insulin or not - at the moment I'm able to control through diet and exercise. 

But the most important thing to me is my baby boy looks perfect and he is just soooooo cute! We saw him touching his face and he waved hello and saw all his teeny fingers  

Long day of appointments but in the end a very exciting day


----------



## newfielady

Congrats on the great scan tiggerz. Did you know you were having a boy?
Get's to see my bubba tomorrow. :happydance:


----------



## tiggerz

Yes we had a private scan at 16wks - today they confirmed a little boy - and definitely a little boy!!!! 

Goodluck tomorrow Newfie - will be thinking of you hunny


----------



## newfielady

I'll be late but I'll check in tomorrow evening. :D


----------



## Star7890

Tiggerz! What did I say :) 

He has such a perfect little face 

Oh put his hand on my bump again last night whilst we were watching tv and e kicked him harder than Ive EVER felt before four times! Hes obviously a daddys boy :D 


xxx


----------



## tiggerz

Aww that's wonderful - dh still hasn't felt baby, every time he's kicking about I call him to feel and baby stops - a mummy's boy!!! :-D 

The scan was amazing - Yes you were right ER, so pleased you were!!


----------



## Star7890

Good luck at your scan newfie! Will be looking forward to an update! x


----------



## newfielady

That's so sweet. Ever time the baby kicks DH is either asleep or at work. :dohh: I got awful back pain again today. I think the baby shifts and that's what causes the pain. I'll let you know how my scan goes. :D


----------



## tiggerz

I can't wait to read your news Newfie!!!!


----------



## belle254

congrats on a healthy scan tiggerz! can believe you lot are around 20 weeks + already!
Did another digital today and got pregnant 2-3, so i'm roughly 4-5 weeks now. Told my mum this morning and i cried but she was ok about it, and is actually being really supportive! She got all her midwifery gear out and was calculating my exact dates and it was so cute :)

In terms of prams i love the baby jogger city mini for older babies and toddlers :) iv used it before when babysitting and its sooooooo light and it folds up with one hand! xxxxxx


----------



## bellaswedus

newfie - nice halloween pic. how did the scan go? hope we get to see a pic of your baby. :) 

tiggerz - i am glad all went well at the scan. your boy looks cute. i can't wait until i have one of those pics soon. I also hope your blood sugar stays where it should. 

er - your oh is a lucky one, being there at the right time to get to know max. must really be daddy's boy. :) 

belle - glad your mom approved. they are going to love your baby no matter what. 

so here is my update....the nurse was here yesterday for 4hrs. i am not hooked to an iv even have an iv-pole. hahaha i don't know if my nausea will disapear but at the least the baby is getting nutrition. that is the most important thing. tomorrow we take of to nyc. i will most likely stay in the apartment we rented while my oh gets to have some fun with our friends. he deserves it. at least i have him if i need him. 

impatient - how are you doing lady? how did you appointment with your midwife go today?

x


----------



## newfielady

The scan went amazing! She got all the measurements the first time, and they were kicking me to pieces. It was so amazing! She showed us the baby putting his thumb in his mouth, or well trying. Looked like he got fed up because he put his head back and had his mouth open like he was crying. I am saying he because when she flicked down to show us his legs (which were all curled up) and then he stretched out his legs right quick and we think we saw his nuts. And he was pulling on his toes. One of the pics you can see his feet up in the air.

edit: forgot to attach the pics... :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







19weeks3days 001.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 3









19weeks3days 006.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bellaswedus

how wonderful newfie - it's crazy i can almost imagine looking at his profile what your baby is going to look like. well maybe the chinese gender calculator might be right on since both you and er were predicted a boy. what did it predict for you tiggerz? congrats to the perfec mesuraments newfie. :)


----------



## Star7890

So newfie did you actually ask if bubs was a boy or are you just going off your suspicions? Did you want to stay team yellow? 

By the way your baby looks so cute :) 

p.s just looked at your ticker bellas and cant believe you are 11 weeks already! xx


----------



## tiggerz

Newfie your baby looks so cute!!! Were you told it was a boy or just your gut feeling???? If it is a boy thats 3 boys here!!

Bellas - I was predicted a girl this time so it was wrong for me but I looked for my other 2 and it was correct for them??!!! I hope you get chance to have some fun in NYC - I hope you start feeling better ((hugs)) I had ms with dd not as bad as you have it but I started to feel much better between 12/14 wks xx

Belle glad your mum was happy  So exciting!!


----------



## newfielady

They aren't allowed to tell you at the hospital I was at. We're pretty sure we seen his boy parts but now we are considering getting a gender scan. Plus, _I_ thought it was a boy :winkwink:
Glad your mom took the news well belle.
So sick this morning ladies. I didn't sleep last night, the baby is jammed over in my side and causing a lot of discomfort and when I took a tylenol I just made myself sick :sick: And my nose has been bleeding all night. :dohh: I am so miserable. :cry:


----------



## bellaswedus

er - i know it is crazy i can't believe i am 11 weeks pregnant already. it is amazing. 

tiggerz - i hope i will get better soon. i have heard that is when the placenta takes over completly and there of no ms. i hope it is true. i am better in a sense because i am not vomiting, but i don't eat and drink a lot either. also i still have nausea. :( but i am glad the iv gives me the fluids i need for my baby. :) so later today we take of for nyc with my iv in the car hahaha. so most of the time i will be spending in the apartment but the nurse said that if i feel like doing something i can just by removing the bad but leaving the needle or what ever is in my arm. so might try that depending on how i am feeling one or two days. 

newfie - it is hard not to find out the gender now that you are suspecting. i hope i can hold myself from finding out but might be hard as time goes. i am sorry you are feeling sick.......is it ms? or did you catch a bug? i hope you will be better soon. big hug to you dear. 

impatientmum - you are gone once again. :) hope all is ok with you.


----------



## tiggerz

((newfie)) I hope you feel better soon!!!

Bellas - you're lucky to be allowed out with the cannular still in your arm!! I don't think they'd allow that here, probably a hospital stay - at least you can get on with life as you feel up to it. Yes, hopefully as the placenta takes over the sickness will go or at least subside xx


----------



## Star7890

Newfie I would sooo get a gender scan.. for me it would be torture not being sure.. its best to either 'not know at all' or 'know' but you are in limbo now!

Its kind of looking like another boy for our group though! Yayy! xx


----------



## newfielady

I know ER, we were dead set for team yellow but we we got a quick flash DH said "now I want to know" :rofl:
bella, time fly's by. I believe it is still ms. It's def pregnancy related. :dohh: I hope your's clears up soon. By the time I hit 14 weeks I went from constant ms to just sometime ms. :sick:


----------



## tiggerz

Newfie when's the gender scan then :happydance:


----------



## newfielady

Apparently they don't do the gender scan until 26 weeks. :wacko: So I'm going to phone over and see when I can get in. Probably in December. :thumbup:

Still in misery. Waiting for the doctor to come through and tell me what is wrong with my side. He said it's probably a very sever water/kidney infection. Sleep very little last night, was up every hour to pee. :cry:


----------



## Star7890

Aww newife hope you find out what it is and get it sorted.. as for the gender scan.. 26 weeks?! Once baby gets past a certain size its harder to see anyway because theres not much room left, Im really surprised.. maybe ask at a few other clinics?
I know in the uk they do them from 15 weeks x


----------



## belle254

Hi all :)
sorry not been on here a lot, im busy sorting out all my boxes from moving house and starting a new job on monday so its all systems go!
I now have only occasional heartburn rather than constant, peeing all the time still and a hairy stomach!! And my boobs have grown! i had to go and buy a larger maternity bra today cuz none of mine fit :( :holly:

Em your nearly viable, bet you'll feel relieved when that day arrives!

And hope you're ok impatienmumm, check in soon to let us know youre ok!

https://i43.tinypic.com/23h98vk.jpg

This is me 2 week ago by the way, don't know how long the blonde hairs gunna stay for but i dont want to dye it because of chemicals. I look tired because it was around 3 weeks pregnant that i stopped sleeping properly lol. xxx


----------



## newfielady

Good day ladies. I haven't been on a whole lot the past couple days. Have a serious water infection. :dohh:. Starting to come around now thanks to the the pills I _finally_ got from the doctor and manged to only get up two times last night. :thumbup:

I'm gonna call a few different clinics on Monday ER and see what they say. Seems so strange to me that they _can_ tell you at 15 weeks but won't until 26 weeks :shrug:

Anyways, hope you ladies are doing well.


----------



## belle254

Aw newfie i hope the water infection clears up, they can be so painful :( xx


----------



## Star7890

Booo to the water infection! They are awful, I had cystitis last year and it was complete agony :(


22 weeks today! Only FOUR fruits left on the ticker! eep! Thats slightly scary! haha! 

Sorted my maternity plan out for work this morning... and I have a new countdown ticker! Something else to look forward to! 11 months off... mmmmmmmmmm!

xxxx Hope everyone had a brill bonfire night last night :)


----------



## Star7890

Oh and newfie, congrats on being halfway through! x


----------



## newfielady

Thanks Er. I was just saying to mom, "OMG, I'm halfway through!" :rofl: Glad you got your maternity plans all sorted out.
Thanks too Belle. The worst part was, I never figured it was a infection. Especially one so sever. :shrug: The only symptom I had was back pain. Well whatever, as long as it's clearing up and it wasn't anything too serious then I'm happy. I'm starting to come around. I actually managed to sleep in my own bed for 5 hours last night. :thumbup:


----------



## tiggerz

Newfie i had a water infection and 2 lots of antibiotics - my only symptom was a back ache too, but a very very sore back ache! Hope you feel better soon!! Congrats on HALF way!!!!! Time to start counting down the weeks!!

ER 22 wks - wow!!!  But how come that sounds so further ahead than me!!!! lol xx

Not going to be on as much this week as my beloved Iphone is in vodafone getting mended :-( Seriously lost without it!!! But might get some house work done hahaha x


----------



## newfielady

I can't wait for it to clear up. Pain, so much pain it takes my breath away. I told DH i was practicing my labor breathing. :haha:


----------



## tiggerz

Newfie you'll scare your DH to death LOL xxx


----------



## Star7890

Anyone else already struggling with work? :( 

My back is so sore, its so much effort to bend down/ stand up and I come home exhausted with swollen feet and EVERYWHERE aches.. I only work 25 hours a week too! From 6-11am 5 times a week.. but still its quite manual and Im so tired all the time :(

xxx urgh! 

Roll on the 28th of January! xx


----------



## newfielady

He laughs at me when I says it's my labor breathing but I know he worries. I've been sleeping on the couch because when I sleep in bed I know he stays awake and watches me. Which is sweet but he has to work in the morning and I don't want him to be tired. That being said though I slept right from 1:30 to 8:30 last night. :happydance:. Didn't even get up to pee! :rofl:
Er, I only work a couple evenings and I am busted when I get home. I work in a restaurant and it's not easy work either.


----------



## bellaswedus

hello ladies - i hope you all had a great weekend. i must say i have had a pretty good weekend. the first wonderful weekend in 5 weeks. so as i told you all i started with the iv last week tuesday. on thursday evening before our drive to nyc my hand had swelled so the nurs told me to remove the iv. i had a horrible night that night. the drive was a dread was i felt sick all the way to the city. anyway the following day i was so much better. i ate and i drank and kept it all. :) in the evening we had a couple of friends over and it went well. ( i have not seen anyone for the past 5 weeks almost since every time i make the slightest effort....yes even talk more than needed i feel sicker and vomit.) the next day was also great so we took a HUGE step and took me out for dinner and a movie. can you belive this i left the bed. hahahhaha anyway sunday was worse but still much better than any other day in the past 5weeks. i vomited my breakfast (sorry tmi) a couple of hours later i felt better so we went out and saw nyc marathon, i was screaming my lungs out and cheering on everyone that was ethiopian(i was born in ethiopia), swedish ( i was raised in sweden) or norweigan (oh is norweigan). it was awsome, i finally had my energy back. felt sick again in afternoon but got better in the evening so we went to eat at an ethiopian restaurant. of all the ethiopian restaurants in nyc we chose the one where the femal winner and silver medalist went to (they were of course ethiopians). it was a great day and night. anyway today i am going to take it easy and relax. i just had to share my great weekend with you guys. i am so happy to be so much better. :) 

newfie - sorry about your water infection....are you getting any better? how do you get a water infection? 

congrats to all of you girls for passing the half way mark, must feel great!

belle - how are you doing, are you starting to get used to being preggers? :) 

hmm i am worried about impatientmum....has anyone had any contact with her? she has not been on for a whole week......hmm maybe i am just being paranoid. i hope she is ok though.


----------



## newfielady

Glad you had a nice time away bella.
It's slowly getting better but still a huge pain. I'm not %100 on how you get these things. Just a normal female thing I accept and move on. Just some bacteria from somewhere got in my "woo hoo" :winkwink: :shrug:


----------



## belle254

haha yeah newfie i thinks its just random bacteria. and i know how you feel i worked in a resteraunt before and its a killer, even whilst not pregnant. 
bellas im quickly getting used to it, pregnancy is fab so far! not a hint of sickness yet although i havent told my new work yet cuz i only started today. they just think i have a massive problem cuz i keep peeing all the time and ate a massive lunch :rofl: :rofl:
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Star7890

Aww Belle you'll be a sweetpea on your ticker soon :) x


----------



## newfielady

Remember those days ER. SweetPea, that seems so far away now with our Cantalopes and papayas!


----------



## Star7890

Just realised :( I will be a papaya till 25 weeks! booo! xx


----------



## newfielady

I have my Gender scan booked for Dec 14! :happydance:


----------



## bellaswedus

belle - so glad that you are feeling good. how is your new job? are you liking it so far? 

newfie - thank you dear.....it was certainly great to feel alive for a couple of days. but unfortunatly my ms is back in full force again. :( how exciting for you to do the gender scan.........hmm maybe you changing you mind might make me do the same, we will see. do you know when one can do the gender scan between which weeks? 

hope you are all doing well? 

hugs 
b


----------



## newfielady

Sorry to hear about the ms. Hopefully it will leave you alone for good soon. My infection is starting to clear up and I actually managed to sleep in bed last night. :thumbup: I kinda forced my hubby to change his mind. :winkwink:. But where we think we saw little boy parts we want to know for sure. I think they can do it as early as 15 weeks but here it's common practice to do it at 26 weeks. :dohh: Long wait for me. :)


----------



## tiggerz

Sorry to hear about the MS hunny ((hugs))

Newfie - woohoo 14 December!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How exciting! We are going to book a 4d scan for December sometime so the children can 'meet' baby!!!!!

GD - my blood sugars are continuing to play up no matter what i eat or how much i exercise - i have an appt booked for next tuesday, thinking i may get the insulin again :-(


----------



## newfielady

DH felt the baby kick tonight for the first time. I've been feeling it on the outside the past few nights but since I haven't been feeling very well hubby has been missing it. But baby made up for it tonight! Hubby got kicked, good kicks too, 5 or 6 times. :D SO sweet. :blush:

Cute idea tiggerz, letting the children "meet" the baby. Take care of yourself.


----------



## impatientmumm

Hello Girls

Wow I've missed lots over the past week girlies - Thank You for worrying Bellas but nothing to worry about it at this end, to be honest the fatigue has really hit me this last week and it takes all my energy to get through my working day at the moment. By the time I get home I'm whacked and because I run my own bookkeeping business outside of my full time job I have to work most nights to keep afloat of the work I've got on.

Reading your post er made me worry a little about how I'm going to cope later with all this work, I need to keep the bookkeeping going as I intend to do this whilst off on Maternity, OH is a farmer and therefore doesn't really bring a lot lot of money in so with my dramatically reduced wages whilst on maternity I'm not left with much choice.

Bellas it was great to read about your weekend, I'm so glad you did so much and enjoyed it all, I'm hoping and praying your ms will now start to drop off as you move ever closer to the 2nd tri - I cant believe you are almost there time has flown, saying that I cant believe I'm 10 weeks on Friday! Only a week and half to my first scan I am so excited!!

Belle glad you are enjoying being preggers and everything is going well.

Newfie I'm sorry about your water infection, but glad to hear it is getting better now. I've been struck with thrush (sorry tmi) at least 4 times in the past 10 weeks - bloody hormones eh!

ER and Tiggerz it's lovely to see you both doing well in your pregnancies, it's so positive to read your posts and it makes me look forward to reaching your stages

xxxxxx


----------



## Star7890

Aww newfie its the best feeling ever isnt it? My Oh was over the moon :) x


----------



## Star7890

My huge 22+3 Max bump :)


----------



## newfielady

Great bump ER. I'm feeling like I'm growing everyday again. :dohh:
Impatient, glad your okay (so to speak). Don't over work yourself though.


----------



## tiggerz

ER your Max bump is GREAT!!!!! I will get round to posting one of my bump - awaiting my iphone to come back from being repaired :-( and its the easiest way to post photos.

Well i seem to have lost a day!!!!!!!!!!!!! I felt a little sickly earlier and really tired so i sat on the bed and started reading this was approx midday before getting ready to go up town (need a new coat!!!!!) I must have fallen fast asleep - i woke in a panic at 2.50pm just before having to leave to pick DD up from school!!!! How did that happen!!!!!!????

Impatient - I was exactly the same, worn out all the time but it did pass (except for my blip today!!!!)


----------



## Star7890

At least you woke up in time to pick your little girl up! haha! You must have needed it :) x


----------



## bellaswedus

hello girlies - how are you all doing today?

tiggerz - i am sorry about your insuline levels, hope they can help you regulate it. how cute with an additional scan so kids can meet their brother.....hmm that is a good idea for the future. :) think i will steal it then. 

newfie - how exciting that your oh got to feel baby kick. i can't wait to be where you are. happy that your infection is getting better. it is not fun with pain. yiks

impatient - sooo glad all is ok and it is just busy life and fatigue that is keeping you away. :) you are right it is amazing how far we have come on our pregnancies. i can't belive it is 12 weeks for me today. i have looked forward for this day. :) i hope you can find time to rest and not work to much. 

hmmm thinking about when you give birth and are on maternaty leave in canada and england ( because that is where you are all located correct?), don't you get paid during the leave? 

er - i love you bump, i can't wait to have a bump. you look great. :) 

so still ms, bummer. i have lost 4kg so far, scared that baby is not getting enough. i can't even take my vitamines. :(

on a positive tomorrow is our scan. we get to see our baby and hear the heart beat. i am so excited. they will obviously do the sequential screening which i am nervous about. but i am going to think positive. will post pic tomorrow. :)


----------



## newfielady

Yeah for scans. :happydance: I can't believe your 12 weeks already. :shock: Where has the time gone. Here in Canada we get one year paid maternity leave. I've lost weight too bella. Almost 5 lbs so far. Nausea is still a huge player for me and I found the vitamins made me sick too. They say not to worry about the baby though as the baby will take what it needs from your body. So I guess we should be worrying about ourselves. The infection is slowly clearing up, still have a lot of discomfort.


----------



## Star7890

bellaswedus said:


> hmmm thinking about when you give birth and are on maternaty leave in canada and england ( because that is where you are all located correct?), don't you get paid during the leave?


Wow your 12 weeks already! Thats gone so so quick! Feels good doesn't it? Knowing you are out of the most 'risky' part.. your MS should ease up very soon! I cant wait to see your photos!

Regarding maternity leave, Im having 11 months off... I get nine months of that paid for by the goverment (SMP) at £128 per week and then Im taking four weeks unpaid leave and then four weeks holiday pay from work.. I technically leave on the 11th of February and I go back on the 6th of January 2013.. but Im taking my remaining holiday entitlement before I go so its looking like the 28th Jan I can leave! :D oooh that will be nice 

How about you? xx


----------



## Star7890

newfielady said:


> Here in Canada we get one year paid maternity leave.



You lucky thing.. our goverment has said by the end of their term thats what they are going to put into place here.. so for my NEXT baby I might get that too x


----------



## impatientmumm

So exciting for your scan bellas!! I hope everything goes well, will you post a pic on here after?

I'm exactly the same as em, except me and OH can only afford for me to take 6 months off and I'm hoping to work as far as possible up to the end if I can. It's quite scary when you sit down and work out how much things actually cost, me and OH worked out all of our bills last night, our house bills alone come to £1,000! When you plod along I think we just don't realise how much we spend on things!!

xxxxx


----------



## Star7890

Same, we went through our finances and all our bills.. mortage/loan/gas/elec/water/phone/food/cars and insurances come to like £900 eeek! xx


----------



## newfielady

We're a little bit lucky. Even with no paid leave we cans till get by on DH pay. I hoping to start school in Jan so I'll actually have 2 years paid leave. :)


----------



## bellaswedus

wow newfie - so you have not gained anything since you got pregnant? that means you are less 5pounds your pre pregnancy weight? or did i missunderstand? thank you for the reassurance newfie - i guess i shouldn't worry as long as baby gets what it needs from what i have from previously. :)

so newfie in canada when they give you 1year paid leave...........is the pay based on what you have made during one year? 

er - yes that is exactly what i thought nice to be past the risky period. :) 

so question to er and impatient - is the maternaty pay the same for all mums in england? 

well i am thanking god that i am not from the us because if i was i would have 0 dollars paid. i have a friend from sweden but she has lived in the states for 10years when she had her baby within 2 months she was back at work. so in order not to put the baby at day care they had to work out a whole deal where between her, her oh and her sister they took turns to have the baby until finally her mom took 6months off work from sweden and came to help out. crazy ha?!

anyway i wil get paid leave from sweden. in sweden one gets 80% of the salary during maternaty leave. so since i am a student currently i will get 80% of what i made at my old job. thank god! hahahaha i am done with school in march and oh will be done with his work end on next year and we will then return back to sweden. 

oh impatient - i will certainly post a pic of my baby tomorrow after the scan. :)


----------



## belle254

Gaah what a day- i wasn't planning on telling my new work that im pregnant cuz im only 6 weeks, but today there was outbreak of an infectious disease thats potentially harmful to pregnant women in the nursery, so i had to tell everyone and im not allowed back until i can prove that im immune to it!!
I dont want to be stuck at home! everything drags lol.

How is everyone?
Ive been researching what me and OH are going to do for money after bubs is born and were going to be really stretched :/
xxxxxxx


----------



## tiggerz

Bellas goodluck hunny with your scan! And congratulations on 12wks that is a huge milestone!!


----------



## newfielady

> wow newfie - so you have not gained anything since you got pregnant? that means you are less 5pounds your pre pregnancy weight? or did i missunderstand? thank you for the reassurance newfie - i guess i shouldn't worry as long as baby gets what it needs from what i have from previously.
> 
> so newfie in canada when they give you 1year paid leave...........is the pay based on what you have made during one year?

Nope, you understood alright bella. I was 140lbs when I got pregnant and now I am 135lbs. :wacko:
And yes, our maternity leave pay is based on our money made in a year. It's %75 of your wages, not too bad seems you get it for one year from the day you leave. :thumbup:


----------



## bellaswedus

aww tiggerz - thank you so much i can wait till the morning to roll around. :) how are you doing by the way?

belle - so happy you are not at work so you and your baby can be fine. you know what when it comes to money it comes and goes. i always use to think that there would be a good time to be a mom but there never is. we human always want more. i always said when i have done this and that then i want a baby. i think you guys (at a young age) are so courages for having a baby so early, i wish i was. oh sorry don't mean to ramble about but i am sure you will be fine financially no matter what. 

newfie - wow that is crazy. so we weigh around the same. i started at 147 and now i am at about 138 pounds i belive. can i ask you how tall you are? just curious to how my bump would/could look like. :) i am 167cm i think that is about 5'7.


----------



## newfielady

> newfie - wow that is crazy. so we weigh around the same. i started at 147 and now i am at about 138 pounds i belive. can i ask you how tall you are? just curious to how my bump would/could look like. i am 167cm i think that is about 5'7.

I'm 5'9'' so we're pretty close on that regards too, lol. Hope you aren't as attached to your belly button as I was, I lost it pretty quick lol.


----------



## bellaswedus

thank you newfie - hmm maybe i will start showing around the same time as you did then if we go by body weight and hight. :)


----------



## newfielady

If your anything like me I started to notice myself at 13 weeks. People are still telling me I'm too small to be 20 weeks. :dohh:


----------



## impatientmumm

Good luck to today Bellas - I can't wait to see the scan picture later!

Wow you girls are lucky with your maternity pay, over here you get paid 90% of your average gross weekly wage for the first six weeks and then 90% of your average gross weekly wage or £128.73 a week whichever is the lower amount.

So it's going to be quite a drop from taking home roughly £1550 after tax to just over £500. But me and OH are saving like crazy and just as you say Bellas there is never a good time to have a baby. Me and OH had a lovely chat about it last night and we both came to the conclusion no matter what happens we will be fine and get through, it may be hard but it will be all worth it to have our little family we have tried to so hard over the past nine months to get.

Sorry girlies feeling a bit cheesy today, I think the hormones are mellowing me out at the moment lol

xxxxxx

PS 10 weeks today - loving being in double figures!!!


----------



## Star7890

Woww ten weeks! No way! 

Im 23 weeks on sunday and I cant wait.. then at least I know that in like 7 days my little boy could live if anything happened or I went into early labour :D 

That will be such a relief 

xx


----------



## Star7890

''Every day your baby stays in the womb increases their survival rate by approximately 3 percent during pregnancy weeks 23 and 26. Generally, after 26 weeks pregnant, the survival rate jumps to 80-90 percent''


Wow! x


----------



## newfielady

Yes impatient, there is never a "perfect" time. We just go with the flow. :D 10 Weeks! Already?! Holy Cow. In the beginning it seemed like we were so far ahead of you but what's 10 weeks really in a lifetime. :wacko:
Er- V-day is so close. (viability day that is :))


----------



## tiggerz

All these milestone on here!! Nearly V day for you ER, 12 wks and double figures!!! We are all doing good! And im loving the 3% post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Im a complete worrier and that makes me feel a little better!! 

Any scan pics yet Bellas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????

I'm doing ok - 22 wks on Saturday, im on the countdown to V day! Still 2 wks away but time seems to be moving quite quickly atm! Tuesday i have to go and see the diabetes doc and consultant at the hospital - my blood sugars have improved for some reason, no idea why? But i am hopeful i may avoid injecting insulin for a little bit longer - keep your fingers crossed for me!!

****I can now see my tummy dancing about!!! Baby is having great fun in here, even DH saw him moving last night, im so in love with my baby boy!!!!!****

Have a lovely weekend girls and lets keep hitting those milestones :-D


----------



## newfielady

Thought I'd share my bump pics from today. :)
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks + 5 days 007.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 4









20 weeks + 5 days 008.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 6









20 weeks + 5 days 009.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 5


----------



## tiggerz

you're looking great newfie xxx


----------



## bellaswedus

hi ladies, 

impatient - congrats on 10 week and double digit mark. it is exciting to have differnt milestones to reach. 

er you just taught me something so that will be the next mark to strive for 24-26weeks. didn't know that once we reach that time baby can survive outside our belly. 

tiggerz all fingers and toes crossed for you to avoid insulin injection. how exciting to feel baby dance. i can't wait. for now seeing on u/s was exciting. 

newfie - love your bump, maybe mine will look like yours i can't wait. 

so u/s went well so far the tech and doc said the measurment on the back of the neck was within the normal range. if they don't call by next friday with blod results that means that was ok also. then we have the second part of the sequential screening week 16, that will give us the final risk assesment. we loved seeing our baby. it kept showing us his/her tounge. oh i can't wait to find out the gender. i told oh he can make the call so its up to him if we find out or not. so if we want to know it will be at our 20week scan that is booked for 5th of january. :) 

ok i hope i did attach the pictures correctly.
 



Attached Files:







baby 114.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 6









baby 116.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 8


----------



## tiggerz

Bellas your baby is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations, makes it feel so real doesn't it!!! Ahhhhhh!! So cute, and Jan 5th isnt far away for your 20 wk scan, thats kinda scared me because that means i'll be 30 wks OMG!!! Need to start buying things!!!! BTW my daughter is a May baby and its a beautiful time of yr to have a baby - all the spring flowers and blossom are all out in bloom and summer is well on its way!!!

Newfie - lovely baby bump!!! I will post one of me soon - i keep threatening it but my iphone is still in the repair shop, its the easiest thing to upload pics from - hopefully next week, im huge compared to you but i started off needing to lose some lbs!!! But i still havent gained a lb not bad for being 22 wks tomo and baby is growing correctly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newfielady

Great news on your scan bella. Time fly's by. :)
Tiggerz, don't worry about the size of your bump. I started off slightly underweight and haven't put on any yet (by my doctors visits). By my scales last night I have gained 5 lbs so I hope it's right. :winkwink: My stomach is so tight I feel like I could pop at any time. I might wake up tomorrow and not be able to see my toes :rofl:


----------



## Star7890

Beautiful scan pics bellas :) xx


----------



## tiggerz

Newfie ive not seen my toes for weeks lol xxx


----------



## newfielady

When I lean forward I can still peak at them. lol.

Beautiful day here so I'm putting up my Christmas lights after lunch. :D


----------



## Star7890

I havent seen my foof for weeks!!!!!!!!! haha! xx God knows what its like down there *blush* xx


----------



## tiggerz

ER thats another thing - how on earth are we supposed to keep the lady garden neat? I am contemplating asking dh for help :blush: or take the standard mirror in the ensuite so i can attempt to see:rofl:


----------



## bellaswedus

hahaha you guys made me laugh with your posts. i can't wait to know what it feels like not to see my toes..............hahaha and er and tiggerz you are so funny with your keeping the garden neat talk. hehe 

i have no energi for that stuff let alone to take a shower........i am so weak i can't stand in the shower at the moment. i thank god for my oh because he has to help me. hehe

ms seem to just get worse and worse....i have had so many breakdowns....i can stand feeling sick. my nose started bleeding and i am vomiting bile. yuk i tell you. i can't wait for monday to roll around since i have an appointment with my doc. 

thank you all for the nice comments on my lo. i am so excited, i think we are leaning towards finding out the gender which will happen at the latest week 20 scan. that is if we can't wait for that long to find out and do a private scan we will see. 

tiggerz - i am so happy to be giving birth in may. i always wanted to have a baby around my bday and i will have my baby just 2 and half weeks prior to my birthday. it would have been 1 and a half but i will have to give birth through c-section because of the abdominal myomectemy i had in april. so my due date will be week 39. 

well hope you are all doing great and having a wonderful weekend.


----------



## tiggerz

Bellas really sorry you're feeling so poorly ((hugs)) I hope you get some strength back and soon!!!! May is wonderful for a baby and you'll love sharing your next birthday with your newborn!!! Just thought but my DD birthday is 15th - i wonder if you'll have your baby on my princesses special day?? I will also be having my baby early due to GD so somewhere between 37-39 wks - so i might just beat ER :winkwink:


----------



## newfielady

Ah you ladies. I'm hoping to know before hand if I will need a c-section or not. I like to be prepared :wacko:
I can still "manage" my lady parts. Told DH he will have to take over managing when I can't see :rofl:


----------



## Star7890

Tiggerz did you manage to get a bump pic yet? Im really interested! How is everyone this lovely sunday? :) xx


----------



## newfielady

Soon ER. She's still waiting on her phone I think. :)


----------



## Star7890

Awww my mum and brother just felt him kick too! You should have seen my mums face! He kicked her and my brothers hand harder than ever and went mad and kicked and kicked for a good ten minutes.. so hard it was vibrating my stomach!

All my 15 year old brother could say was 'Ew' though! haha classic teenage boy! xx


----------



## newfielady

Our baby is super active tonight too ER. Kicking the guts out of me. lol. :cloud9:


----------



## tiggerz

Yep still waiting for my iphone to come back - using an old one which barely does the web :-( They said 7 working days so it should be back tuesday!
These babies are getting active - my little boy is kicking loads now and its getting harder too


----------



## impatientmumm

Good Morning Ladies

Bellas your scan pictures are amazing!! I'm so excited this will be me a week today posting mine. So are your dates spot on, you haven't had any change of dates?
I'm sorry your ms is still not getting any better, good luck at your appointment, I hope they can suggest something for you.

Belle, hope you are relaxing whilst not able to work, bit of a pain in the bum for you but a welcome rest at this stage in your pregnancy, my fatigue and nausea hit an all time high between weeks 6 to 9, and I would have welcomed a break from work at that time!

ER & Tiggerz glad everything is progressing well with your little beans and both so close to the V day - that will definitely put your minds at rest.

Newfie, your bump looks lovely - I look like that pre pregnancy I think - I was comparing my 10 week bloat to your beautiful bump, made me feel huge lol.

xxxxxx


----------



## belle254

Good to hear from you impatientmumm! Cant believe youre almost 12 weeks! it flies by so quickly. 
And im trying to relax, i still wont feel completely relaxed until 11 or 12 weeks, then i can start to get properly excited about being a mummy :)

ER do you live with your brother still? I live with my 19 year old sister and because were really close shes been really thrilled with being an auntie!

tiggerz hope you get your phone back soon xxxxxx


----------



## Star7890

belle254 said:


> ER do you live with your brother still?


Me, Oh and bump have moved in until our house is sorted.. weve bought a little terrace and it should have gone through by the end of this month! wooo! Its nice actually because its got my mum and brother involved in the pregnancy more.. but all the baby stuff is slowly piling up along with our couches/furniture from our old apartment so I can tell my mum is getting a bit frustrated with so much stuff around... :shrug:

Had my first braxton hicks contractions today at work... they are bizzare! I had some twinges and then my whole bump contracted up and in and it went sooo rock hard! And it did it a couple of times after too! 

Its so scary to think my bodies preparing for labour already! :wacko: Im not ready! haha! :haha:

But at the same time very exciting to know that my body 'knows' what its doing :)

Hope everyone is okay! 
Was thinking about writing my birth plan today so when I do it Ill post it...


xx

Its lovely to see everyone doing so well :)


----------



## Star7890

Birth plan!


To give birth in the birth centre attached to the hospital.
To be able to move freely/walk/bounce on ball/move onto all fours when I want.
To have a bath/pool on hand to relax
No student staff/observers 
Just me and Oh in labour, and then a phone call to our mums for them to come down as I progress to be there for the actual birth.


Pain relief

Warm baths
Gas and Air
Pethadine (if needed)

*NO* epidural to be offered (only if I ask/desperately need it)

The birth

Preferably dimmed lights

Allow to give birth in any position
When he is born wrap in a towel and put him on my chest whilst cord is cut etc
Do any checks/cleaning up where I can see him whilst being stitched/delivering placenta..

Hand to OH for a cuddle whilst stitching etc goes on

And then back to me until I say someone can hold him! (NEVER! :haha:) 

After the birth

Allow our mums to have a hold and some photos and then ship them out so we can be alone! haha

Attempt to breastfeed as soon as possible

Would preferably like a one night stay in hospital to recuperate and have help with feeding etc


----------



## newfielady

:hi: impatient. Nice to hear from you. On my 9 week pic I have _huge_ bloat (almost what I am now :dohh:) Once the bloat goes down then the bump-age starts. :winkwink: And remember, I started out on the borderline underweight side. :wacko: (according to my BMI)

belle I wish my sister was living near by. It would be so much easier. (and fun). At least I got my mom living with me. lol

ER- I'm going to have a birth plan prepared too! I have some specific things I want them to follow so how better to tell them then with a birth plan. :D


----------



## belle254

Ooo ER and newfie crazy to think its time to start thinking about birth plans! you seem sorted ER, that plan sounds great. my mums already been nattering on about hypnobirthing and midwife led units and whatnot (shes a midwife) but i guess im lucky to be living with her :)

Were the braxton hicks painful em? x


----------



## bellaswedus

hi everyone, hope you all had a great weekend. 

tiggerz - my baby might have the same bday as your dd. :) the doc said we would know the c-sec date better as we get closer but she will try to wait until week 39 which would be on the 17th of maj but it might as well be a couple of days prior so maj 15th it might be. :) by the way t, what is gd?

er, newfie, belle - lucky for all of you to have your mom so close to you. i really hope my mom and my oh mom would come from europe to be with us at the birth of our baby. we have really no one here in the states. the only close friends we have from back home live in other states. 

newfie, er, tiggerz - i can't wait to be where you are and feel the baby move. when did you gals start feeling your baby move for the first time?

impatient - when is your scan? as far as my dates they are still the same nothing has been moved. :) 

belle - will your mum deliver your baby when it's time? 

er - what is braxton hicks? 

wow, it is crazy but i have lots to learn from you ladies. :)

visit at the doc went well. i got two new meds to try out. i have another appointment with her on thursday to follow up. i hope these work better than the last. i just want to feel human again and be able to leave my bed.


----------



## newfielady

bella- I am very lucky to have my mom so close. She helps me out _big_ time! ( and looks after me lol). I started to have some movement around 15 weeks. It was a bit sporadic at first but it was a couple times a week. It's just since 19 weeks that I have been feeling kicks and the past week it has been everyday, and _hard_. I think he/she trys to kick my arm off my belly lol.


----------



## Star7890

bellaswedus said:


> newfie, er, tiggerz - i can't wait to be where you are and feel the baby move. when did you gals start feeling your baby move for the first time?
> 
> er - what is braxton hicks?

I started feeling movement at 15 weeks, and by 21 weeks he was kicking me hard all every day, we could feel it from the outside and could see it too :) Its so amazing.. honestly! 

And braxton hicks are 'practice' contractions that your body does.. most people have them through their pregnancy mostly after 16weeks ish but some women dont get them at all..

No belle, they dont really hurt its just a strange sensation your whole belly goes sooooo tight and it keep of sucked up.. it lasted about 30 seconds! 

xx


----------



## tiggerz

Hello all, great birth plan ER!!!

Bellas GD is gestational diabetes, i got it with DD and it went as soon as i delivered - literally!!! I am being monitored again this time and my sugars have been up and down like a yoyo!! Braxton hicks are painless practice contractions - they make your tummy feel really hard for a min then it goes back to normal - its a very odd sensation, they get a little stronger as pregnancy continues. Movement - i felt 1st baby around 15 wks i think, 2nd 11/12 wks and this one 11 wks ish but then didn't feel him again until nrly 19 wks i think - all totally different and all completely normal xxx

I have a hospital appt tomorrow with the consultant, diabetes doc etc They will be having a look through my blood sugar diary to see if i need insulin again yet - i seem to be being good and bad days! I'll report back tomorrow.

Just got a text to say my phone is ready - typical they sent that at 5.15, 1/4 hr before the shop shuts and i am 30 mins away - booooo hooooooo, cant get it until after my hospital appt tomorrow now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You girls are sooooooooooo lucky to have family so close, my Mum is 2 hrs away :-(


----------



## tiggerz

Oh forgot to add my DD felt baby kick her hand this morning while having a cuddle in bed - her face was a picture then she kept kissing my tummy!! Wow, this is what life is all about, moments like that.............ahhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## impatientmumm

Hi Girls :wave:

Great Birth Plan ER! Sounds perfect.

I need some reassurnace please ladies, I am starting to over worry again (not like me at all lol)

All my symptons seem to be going, is this a normal time for this to happen, I still am quite tired by 7pm and need bed by 9pm but I was quite an early sleeper pre pregnancy, normally asleep by 10.30am.

My boobs are no longer sore but my nipples are slightly tender, I have no nausea at all, and finally I seem to be going to the loo less and not at all in the middle of the night last night??

I just need reassurance this is a normal time for the symptons to start to fade off a little. My mum says she thinks I look like I'm blooming though and my skin looks good and shiny hair.

I'm so nervous to hear something is wrong with LO on Monday at the scan - sorry to moan on girls.

xxxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

impatientmumm said:


> Hi Girls :wave:
> 
> normally asleep by 10.30am.

Should have said 10.30pm lol - ok maybe a little pregnancy brain he he!


----------



## Star7890

Impatient, thats completly normal all my early pregnancy symptoms went by about 11/12 weeks and some women dont even have them at all! Are you excited for your scan? :)

Soon those symptoms will be replaced with ligament pain, stretching, itching, back ache, crampy legs and general bluergh.. (moannnn) haha 


xxx


----------



## Star7890

Just realised! 5 days until my Max is viable :) x


----------



## impatientmumm

wow ER your pregnancy is really flying by - I am really excited to be honest but also beyone scared incase something is wrong.

Another question I have for the lucky ones of you further along, roughly when did your clothes start to feel tight, I'm only asking as all my clothes still fit fine?

xxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Symptoms come and go all the time impatient. And like ER said, new ones will soon follow. :dohh: My clothes, well mt pants stopped officially fitting at 12 weeks. It was at that time I could no longer get the buttons done up on my jeans, no matter how hard I wiggled or sucked in. lol. My shirts are stretchy so I can still _squeeze_ into some of them. lol.


----------



## tiggerz

Impatient your scan will be absolutely fine - but i remember being petrified too!! Goodluck xx I started wearing mat jeans at 12 wks or just before but can still wear pre pg tops, well some of them!!!

My hospital Appt today:

Saw MW first - Baby HB fine, Growth fine - no worries at all!!!
Me - BP was a little high on first reading (nervous!) but they did it again and it was better! Still NO WEIGHT GAIN!!!! But i look as huge as a house! :blush:

Next Consultant - He looked through my blood sugar results that i have to record each day before and after every meal!!! Breakfast is an issue - i have now found i cannot even eat 2 weetabix (no sugar) without my BS level going sky high - so he agreed to allow me a little insulin before breakfast - every other meal at this time is ok!!! Go back in 2 wks unless i need to see them beforehand.

I was also told i will have a growth scan at 28 wks (date tba)

Iphone is back yippee - just getting it sorted and then i can post a bump picy xxx


----------



## newfielady

That's good news tiggerz. Post a piccie soon. :winkwink: You know pregnant women are impatient right lol.


----------



## belle254

Ooo yes girls we need some regular bump pics!! i will start posting when i actually get a bump and not bloat haha. 
Impatientmumm are you having your dating scan at 11 weeks?
I had a midwife visit at home today at 6 + 5, so v early for some reason, and shes booked me in for a scan 3 days before christmas when il be 12 weeks!!

Gunna be an interesting announcement to all the relatives this xmas!! :rofl: xxxxx


----------



## tiggerz

Will post one tomorrow


----------



## newfielady

Christmas is the _best_ time to tell the family. Write it on their Christmas Cards or something. With Love from Bump. :D


----------



## impatientmumm

Hey

Yeah I'll be 11+3 Belle - I'm interested to see if I have got my dates right though and what little bean is measuring at, It's not really that far off the 12 week mark, to be honest the sooner the better me and OH are desperate to see our little gummi bear!

How are you feeling Belle, the first appointment is so long, but lots of goodies from the midwife and for me it felt really real if that makes any kind of sense lol!

Looking forward to seeing bump pics, but there is no way you're seeing my huge bloat lol, like Belle says when I've got the startings of a bump I'll be posting like crazy xxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

:haha: I got lot's of shots, bloat and all. :D Just for fun, here's me at 8 weeks vs 20 weeks. :Dhttps://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z470/newfielady/81weeks002-1.jpg


----------



## bellaswedus

er, newfie, tiggerz - thanks you so much for answering my questions. 

impatient - i was the same when my first symptom dissapeard. my breast stopped feeling achy by appox. 7 weeks and i freaked out. but newfiew said that is normal and it is appearently. :) i still have just tiny feeling on nipps when i touch, but that is it.

tiggerz - so good all went well with doc visit. it seems like they have everything under controll. 

newfie - love you bump. i can't wait for mine to show. :)

belle - how great with a scan before x-mas how will you announce pregnancy to the family? there are some great videos on youtube on announcing pregnancy. hahaha you should check them out. :) 

things are ok here will see doc tomorrow again. these new meds make me sleep all day. which is great but not in the long run since i want to have a life.

have a super day ladies.


----------



## tiggerz

https://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j145/lj75/f3eb2359.jpg
22w4d bump x 

Newfie lovely bump - I look massive compared to you x


----------



## Star7890

Lovely bump tiggerz :) xx


----------



## Star7890

Going to take my 24 week-ish bump pic tomorrow! Seeing as max is measuring like five days ahead anyway! haha 

xx


----------



## newfielady

Tiggerz you don't look huge to me :shrug: ANd your pic is 2 weeks after mine. I might be nigger then that at 22 weeks :haha:. Can't wait to see your bump ER. You seem to be showing *ahem* quite well. :rofl: That's me trying to be delicate :haha:


----------



## tiggerz

Yeah looking forward to seeing your 24 wk bumpy pic ER! 

Next time I may take a braver pic


----------



## Star7890

I know haha Im huggge! But I love it lol 

People actually ask when when Im due etc now instead of thinking 'oohh is she pregnant or just fat' ha! 

Did a morph of me and my OH on morph thing I think he looks quite cute!


----------



## tiggerz

Vy cute ER!


----------



## newfielady

Which Morpher did you use ER? He is cute. Some of those sites make's it freaky looking. :wacko:


----------



## impatientmumm

ER he looks really cute - I would love to have a go at that - where did you go to do it?

Tiggerz and Newfie your bumps looks lovely! I'm so looking forward to having a bump

xxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

He he - I couldnt resist!!

What our girl or boy would look like!

I think they are beautiful, but then I'm already biased he he
 



Attached Files:







Morph Boy.png
File size: 117.8 KB
Views: 3









Morph Girl.png
File size: 115.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Star7890

Awww Impatient haha they are cute.. and girls its on a site called Morph thing. Have a go!


Well on my well deserved day off from work I was looking forward to sleeping in till at LEAST 11am.. but my little man had other ideas, I awoke to him fidgeting and having a mad frantic twenty minutes kicking/swirling/turning and punching at 8.30am! 

I watched my bump literally going side to side and could see him rolling about in there so clearly.

Thanks pal!

But hes so worth it :cloud9:


My bump pic.. and last weeks for comparison.. I dont see any growth this week so maybe its slowing down a bit.. phew! It just looks a different shape.. more pointy and lower.. hes probably just changed position


----------



## newfielady

You're shape change a little ER but that's about it. Look's great.

Our pic is a bit strange since we wear glasses :dohh:

https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/aa2688307d9ce6997525f7a9e9d3f94e/0/11274652/Baby-of-Shaumini-jpg-and-Daniel-jpg.jpeg


----------



## impatientmumm

Really cute though Newfie, I love how it's give the baby a little beard, I'm guessing your OH has a beard lol 

xxx


----------



## newfielady

:rofl: You guessed it. Lucky for this baby (pic) I didn't have my glasses on too. Gosh that would be messed up :wacko:


----------



## Star7890

Aww your baby has glasses and a beard! haha! 

Ive heard a lot of people saying that your future baby will have a look of you and your OH when you were babies.
Has anyone got any baby pics of them and their OHS? That will be so cute.. Im gonna go route some out now :)

Post when you find some! 

xx


----------



## Star7890

The first three are me: I was born at 30 weeks so look all skinny on the first pic (I definatly caught up though! :blush:) 
And the last two are my OH, looking all chubby cheeked and jaundice on the first pic.. hes going to kill me for putting these on! haha! xx


----------



## tiggerz

ER you were both very cute babies!! I think max is going to be gorgeous!!!! I was just thinking if and I hope NOT but if you happen to give birth early like your mum you only have 6/7 wks left!!!!!!!!! BTW my mum had both my sister and I early but my first was nrly a week late and second was a wk early, so you never can tell xxx


----------



## tiggerz

Boys names we've thought of:

Joseph
Jacob
Leo
William

Our other childrens names DELETED, do any of the name go well with our list??


----------



## tiggerz

Sorry I missed all the morph pics and ER bump pic, Loving the morph pics!!! The beard needs shaving off though I think lol xxxx

ER you're definitely a different shape - my bump changes shape daily too, I think these boys are going to give us a run for our money!!!


----------



## Star7890

As I said on your other thread tiggz I love Jacob and Leo :D 

But I suppose as your other names are quite traditional (I love emily but Im biased because thats my name :)) then William would be lovely too.

Joseph, I feel, is just so used there will always be a few josephs in his class at school etc! 

And I know! Gosh, I wont be ready in 6 weeks! haha! I do have a higher risk of pre-eclampsia though so I will have to keep having my urine and bp checked t keep that in order.. I dont want to have him earlier than 36/37 weeks if I can help it! But knowing me, it will be my luck that I will go two weeks over and have to be induced! lol

xxx


----------



## Star7890

God I cant wait to know what we are all having! Wonder if the boys/girls will be outnumbered? xx


----------



## tiggerz

ER I was always expecting to have my first early because of my mums experience!! And also at 26 wks I was rushed into hospital with contractions - I was then transferred to a bigger hospital incase he was born - little monkey ended up be late!!!!! I hope I haven't got you thinking you'll be early - chances are you'll be fine and I think maternity care is so much better than it used to be so they pick things up earlier xx

William - I love the name and it's also a 3 syllable name but I don't want him to be called willy or bill??? Hmmmmm


----------



## Star7890

Yes with William you will get Will, Willy, Bill or Billy so think about it! I personally love Leo Jacob though :) xx


----------



## tiggerz

Definitely think William is out for a first name! I've also started to notice lots of billys - and I've not seen a good one yet :-s And I hate the name Bill!!!
Also do you think that there will be loads of babies being named William because of prince Williams publicity increase since his wedding? 
I am definitely leaning towards Leo xx


----------



## tiggerz

Photos removed - thankyou for your lovely comments


----------



## Star7890

Aww beautiful tiggerz! x


----------



## impatientmumm

Absolutely gorgeous Tiggerz, your next little one is going to be stunning xxx


----------



## impatientmumm

Forgot to say definitely Leo, that name is lovely Tiggerz xx


----------



## belle254

hi all, loving the bump pics! 
Yep it is starting to feel more real now since the midwife appointment, will feel even more real at the scan though!
feeeling reallyyyyyyyyy tired so sorry i cant talk much. will update soon! xxxxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Love the baby pics. I was looking on my computer for some of me but I can't find them. I thought for sure there was some there :shrug:


----------



## tiggerz

Thank you ladies xx I'm now going to remove pics of our children just thought I'd share them with you xx excited to have another!!!


----------



## Star7890

Belle just to let you know.. the tiredness DOES get better!! 

Ive found out that Max can now taste what Im tasting! Argh! Bet he enjoyed that Nandos last night! :D
Spent a lovely twenty minutes in bed this morning with my OH feeling him kick, move and whirl about before he went to work. Its moments like that that make this so special :)

I cant wait till you have your scans impatient and Belle, I need another scan fix :/ 
Im a little sad I wont be having any more..

Just measured my fundal height and it was about two inches above my bellybutton! When Ive checked that out it seems about right for 24 weeks but I suppose I wont know until the midwife next friday xx


----------



## tiggerz

ER I can't believe you won't have anymore scans :-( that's a long while to go without seeing baby! I had extra scans with both of mine - with ds because of threatened labour and growth scan with dd because of GD - I'll also get a scan at 28 wks this time if not before! I was also scaned every month after 28 wks with dd. GD is so rubbish but I do like the extra care. Could you book a private scan to split the time a little?? 

I cant wait for more pics either - and I want to know how many boys/girls are here!!!


----------



## Star7890

I would have a private one but we've already had two private ones at 9 weeks and 17 weeks (So like £150 already) so I doubt my OH will be prepared to spend the extra money seeing as we will be moving in our house within the next month :/ xx


----------



## tiggerz

Boohoo :-( I suppose it's not that long and you still may get a sneaky scan later on ESP if max keeps measuring slightly bigger


----------



## Star7890

tiggerz said:


> Boohoo :-( I suppose it's not that long and you still may get a sneaky scan later on ESP if max keeps measuring slightly bigger

Hopefully! :)
Not too big though! haha xx


----------



## newfielady

Sure you're spoiled already ER. That's about 4 scans you've had! :haha: I've only had two, I got my gender scan for Dec 14th happydance:) and I will be getting scanned at least once more to make sure the baby is is the right position for delivery. :thumbup:


----------



## tiggerz

Newfie I've had 4 already - viability scan at 7 wks, 12 wks, 20 wks and gender scan!! I will be having a private scan for my children to meet baby and also growth scans due to GD! I love seeing baby


----------



## newfielady

Ah! You're all spoiled. :winkwink:


----------



## bellaswedus

hello ladies - i was so tired yesterday i only had the energy to read your posts. 

tiggerz - i saw your childrens photos before removal. you have very beautiful kids. i am sure this one will be as good looking as the first two. 

er, newfie, tiggerz - you all have beautiful bumps i can't wait for a bump of my own. i keep looking at my bloat everyday and wondering when the real bump will stand up. hahahah 

you guys have driven me to wanting to know the gender sooooooooooo bad. i don't know what i am going to do now that i have already said to my oh that it will be his decision. at the 20 week scan we can ask for the gender they said. but i want to know sooner. don't know if i can convince him to finding out. grrrrrrrr

anyhow - i saw the doc yesterday and she wants me back on home iv again. so a nurse will come and set it up today. :( i just want to feel good again. 

well ladies have a great weekend. xxxx


----------



## newfielady

Hoping you feel better soon bella.
The baby has been sooo active this past week! Everyday I'm getting kicked so hard I can watch my belly move :shock: I hope to get a video of it soon. :D


----------



## tiggerz

(((hugs))) bellas!! Really feelnfor you feeling so rough - I'm hoping it passes for you soon!!! Thank you for your kind comments about my children - they are gorgeous but I'm totally biased!! They are 12 and 4 now!! 

Have a good weekend ladies - now off to take ds to his swimming! Then tomo they are both doing something at school - it's the schools 10 th ani and I'm having my hair permenantly straightened!!! I can't wait to not have to straighten my mop every single day!!!!


----------



## Star7890

Had a little spot of red blood this morning! Havent had ANYTHING like that this whole pregnancy so Im a little worried.. I havent had any cramping/additional bleeding though just my usual braxton hicks today :/ xx

Im at a 21st in town tonight and we are all dressing up as wheres wally (doh!) so going to lkook a right fool with a bump and a wally costume on! Theres another pregnant lady going too shes 28 weeks so we can just sit in the corner with our soft drinks and mind bags haha! xx


----------



## newfielady

:haha: ER. Pregnant where's Wallys. :rofl: Cute. As for the spot of red, wouldn't worry about it. _So_ much stuff it could be. Could be from :blush: the back passage, maybe you had sex recently, could be just a rubbed spot. :shrug: Who knows? Now if you were cramping, uncomfortable or the spotting continued then maybe I would worry. Have fun tending bags. :rofl:


----------



## Star7890

No it was deffo from the front and I havent had sex for a few days! Oh well! Ill keep an eye on it xx


----------



## belle254

aw i hope its nothing serious er :hugs: and screw a few days, me and OH havent dtd since we found out i was pregnant!
mostly cuz im too tired and also cuz im worried about miscarriage, although i know the risk is non existant really.

meant to say your kids are gorgeous tiggerz :) dont know where my brain is these days. i hope mine are as cute as yours xx


----------



## tiggerz

Thank you Belle, that's a wonderful compliment!! 

ER try not to over do it tonight, glad you have another pg lady to keep you company  The blood could be just from your cervix - ultra sensitive during pg! Have fun at the party!!


----------



## Star7890

*MY LITTLE BOY IS VIABLE TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *



Well.. the night out was interesting.. its so different being the sober one when EVERYONE around you is off their trolley! I tried a few dances but after one song my legs were in so much pain I had to sit down anyway, the music was too loud to talk to anyone so I was asking my OH to pick me up by 12.00am! We had been out since 7.30.. So I went home and got a burger from KFC :blush:

Think I did okay though considering I had been up since 4.30am that morning working! 

Ill try and add a pic over the next few days when they arise on facebook :dohh:

Going to my godsons 1st birthday party today! I cant believe he is 1! Where did the time go? Last thing I remember he was a 4lb little bundle of joy! Makes me realise how quickly it goes and that I need to treasure every moment when Max gets here.

And belle.. tell me about it.. we only DTD about once every 3 weeks now because when the bump gets in the way it freaks him out :haha:

xxx


----------



## newfielady

Yeah, V-Day :happydance: It seems like such a milestone. :D Well, I'm glad you're night out wasn't a total disaster though ER. KFC always makes it worth it :haha: Now I want KFC. :dohh:. Talk about time flying by. Look at how far we are already. Just yesterday I was saying to DH that I have more time being pregnant now then I have left. :shock: Que panic. Where did the time go! DTD, :blush: I feel like such a harlot compared to you ladies as I'm at it almost every night. :rofl: DH thinks my bump is sexy and I kinda agree with him. :winkwink:


----------



## tiggerz

Happy V day ER!!! glad you had an ok night, mmmm kfc!!! That makes it better!!

Sex - what's that??!!!! My poor dh, I'm petrified he'll make me bleed again, I had a few bleeds early on :-( so now I'm scared and hardly ever get round to it :-(


----------



## Star7890

:cry: 

Got back from work and my ankles have swelled up beyond belief, I had to take my engagement ring off last night too because my fingers were swollen..

Had a headache all morning and now Im worried its the early signs of pre-eclampsia, Im at a higher risk of getting it as mum had it seriously with both me and my brother (as you know)..

Shes bringing her blood pressure machine and dip urine test home from work to check me... im nervous.. its probably nothing right? :shrug:


----------



## Star7890

Update: ring the midwives and they put me through to the hospital, they seem worried im just waiting for them to ring me back im so upset...


----------



## tiggerz

KEEP US POSTED ER!!!! I hope it's nothing sweetheart!!!!!


----------



## Star7890

Im still waiting for her to ring me.. she said a few minutes and its been 20 now.. should i ring again


----------



## newfielady

Let us know ER. It could be nothing. :hugs:


----------



## bellaswedus

oh er i am sorry i hope it is nothing. but YES call the midwife again. please keep us updated hun. big hug to you and yeahhhh for reaching v day for you. 

how is everyone else doing?


----------



## Star7890

Well... the midwives just turned up at my house unexpectedly, the hospital told them to come... my blood pressure is up to 140/86! (which is high)
Urine was fine, but to be admitted to hospital my lower bp number needs to be over 90... 

shes said for my mum to check it over the next few days and if it goes over 90 to ring her straight away. 

There was her and a student midwife, the student midwife checked my fundal height (which was about right apparently) and listened to heartbeat which was fine...


Panic over for now.. but shes said we need to keep a close eye on me because its too high and that can be an indicator to pre eclampsia xx


----------



## bellaswedus

pheeew good to hear that you are ok for now. i am glad you did this though. those times i bleed i felt like a drama queen when going to the doc. but better be safe than sorry right?! hope it doesn't get worse and just better for you and max er. hugggs


----------



## Star7890

Aww thank you, yes I wouldnt usually have rung the midwife because I always feel like Im 'bothering' them but glad i did because Im not as worried now... 

Hows the sickness bellas? xx


----------



## newfielady

glad to hear your okay for now ER. It's great when you're mom can look after you isn't it. :D


----------



## Star7890

Yeah.. shes brill dont know what I'd do without her :) 
Shes so excited for this baby too shes going to be the best Nana ever! x


----------



## tiggerz

Glad you're ok, I was just looking through my notes at my bp, I usually have to be tested twice per appt as my bp is usually high due to stress of the diabetes clinic :-( There are normally 3 docs in the room all scrutinising my every mouth ful in my blood sugar diary!! Last time it was 141/83 a few mins later 130/75!! What I'm trying to say is your bp may have been a little high due to the stress and panic this morning - rest up I'm sure all is well hunny xxx


----------



## impatientmumm

Hi Girls

This is just a quick note we went for our scan today and unfortunately there was no heartbeat, little bean only measured 8w+4 - Me and OH are devestated and I'm not ready at all to talk about this. I have to go for a D&C this week, but it's been lovely getting to know you ladies, I don't think you'll see me around on here anymore but I may pop in from time to time if it isnt too hard. Good luck all of you in your pregnancies - thank you again for all your support through ttc and early pregnancy xxxxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

impatientmumm said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> This is just a quick note we went for our scan today and unfortunately there was no heartbeat, little bean only measured 8w+4 - Me and OH are devestated and I'm not ready at all to talk about this. I have to go for a D&C this week, but it's been lovely getting to know you ladies, I don't think you'll see me around on here anymore but I may pop in from time to time if it isnt too hard. Good luck all of you in your pregnancies - thank you again for all your support through ttc and early pregnancy xxxxxxxx

Oh impatient. I'm so sorry. :cry: I know that saying sorry doesn't nearly cover it but It's all I can say. :hugs: When you feel up to it maybe you could pop on to talk. Don't forget, I had a m/c in June and got pregnant again in July. Thinking of you.


----------



## bellaswedus

impatientmumm said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> This is just a quick note we went for our scan today and unfortunately there was no heartbeat, little bean only measured 8w+4 - Me and OH are devestated and I'm not ready at all to talk about this. I have to go for a D&C this week, but it's been lovely getting to know you ladies, I don't think you'll see me around on here anymore but I may pop in from time to time if it isnt too hard. Good luck all of you in your pregnancies - thank you again for all your support through ttc and early pregnancy xxxxxxxx

oh impatient :cry: - i am so sorry and like newfie said a sorry doesn't make up for losing your baby. i hope you and your dh will be ok. i also hope you can try soon enough. again same thing for me, in february i had a miscarrige and in april i went through a major surgery to remove a fibroid in order to get pregnant again. i know it is hard to start thinking positive but you will have a beautiful and healthy baby one day. many hugs to you hun. please know that we are here for you if you need someone to talk to.


----------



## tiggerz

Oh no, impatient I am so very very sorry! I know there is nothing I or anybody can say to make this better but please don't feel alone. I had a mc after 3.5 yes ttc at 12 wks, totally devastating! I found alot of comfort from a forum called babyloss.com I expect at present you feel so numb, make sure you give yourself time and be kind to yourself. You will have a baby some day, I'm just so sorry it wasn't this baby (((hugs))))


----------



## Star7890

:cry: What awful news to tune into.. Im so sorry impatient.. I dont know what else to say.. 

:angel: rest in peace little one x


----------



## newfielady

I hope impatient is okay. It's never easy to m/c. I hope she knows we're all thinking of her. :hugs:
How are you ladies this morning? I know we're all knocked down by impatient's news.


----------



## Star7890

Im literally shocked.. feeling a little low actually... x


----------



## impatientmumm

Thank You so much for all your kind words ladies it is very much appreciated. I have my appointment for Thursday for the d&c in the hospital, I'm very scared and nervous. Still not able to meet with anyone face to face as the tears just dont stop coming.

ER please don't feel low the last thing I want to do is upset any of you, I'm so so lucky to have the most amazing OH, family & friends in the world we have oodles of support, both OH and I are now looking forward to getting the operation out of the way and start trying immediately. Newfie I take great solace in success stories like yours and I very much hope OH and I are one of the lucky couples who fall straight away.

It hurts like hell, but I will still pop in on this thread to see you all, as long as that is ok with all of you and you wont feel uncomfortable with that?

xxxxx


----------



## Star7890

Wont feel uncomfortable at all impatient.. you are MORE than welcome back. Dont be nervous about the d and c, maybe go onto that section on here and ask what other womens experiences are? 
I cant give anything else but my heartfelt condolences to you and your husband.. it will be hard but you will get through it. And I look forward to seeing you back here with us in a month or twos time... 

xx please look after yourself and dont push yourself too hard.. if you dont want to go out and see anyone then dont.. dont face anything you dont feel ready to yet


----------



## tiggerz

((hugs)) impatient, I hope your op goes ok on Thursday! With me I lost the baby at home but I then still needed an op to clear the womb properly. It's more emotional than anything else, recovery physically is quick it's the emotions that takes longer to heal. I am so sorry and I know how you are feeling and I just wish incould take that pain away from you, mc never makes sense. I wish you well and please come back whenever you feel up to it, we are all here to help you and encourage you! You will still be having a 2012 baby, we will be here to hold your hand every step xxxx


----------



## newfielady

I've heard many stories where ladies have fallen pregnant again straight away after m/c. Please remember that. I know it hurts like hell but remember we are here to support you. You _will_ get you're forever baby and even though it can't replace this one, you will be just as excited again. :D Thinking of you always. :hugs:


----------



## tiggerz

Newfie apparently it's because you're most fertile afterwards - impatient I can't stop thinking of you - I wish we could all give you a huge cuddle :-(


----------



## bellaswedus

i can't stop thinking about you either impatient. i keep thinking and trying to figure out how it possibly could have happened. i feel so sad. my prayers are with you and your hubby impatient.


----------



## tiggerz

How are you ladies??? I know impatience news has knocked me for six, I hope you're ok sweetheart!! 
ER How is your bp now?? 
Sending hugs to you ladies xxx


----------



## newfielady

Impatient's news has really knocked the wind out of me. It's so sad. :cry: Hope you're feeling a little better today impatient. :hugs:
My mom and I are cleaning the house today and putting up the Christmas decorations. I love Christmas time. :xmas6: 
Here's my 22 week & 2 days pic. :D
 



Attached Files:







22weeks2day.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## tiggerz

You look great Newfie!!! Big hugs to you!!


----------



## tiggerz

https://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j145/lj75/f2979e5b.jpg

Me 23w4d


----------



## newfielady

Thanks tiggerz. I feel like I am starting to really look pregnant now. And now that I am finally over the morning sickness/ infection I and surprised at how much I am enjoying being pregnant. And gosh, can't this baby kick. :cloud9:

EDIT: You look great tiggerz. :hugs:


----------



## tiggerz

Glad you're starting to feel human again, makes all the difference!! My baby is a squirmer too, ESP in the evenings he doesn't stop!! I'd love a mobile scanning machine to see what he is doing in there!!
And yes you are definitely looking very pregnant now, your bump has really come on - gorgeous!!


----------



## Star7890

My unclothed and clothed 24-25 week bump pic x


----------



## tiggerz

Looking good ER xxx


----------



## newfielady

Looking good ER. Your bump used to look a bit pointy but now you seem to be rounding out a bit. :) 
Do you ladies have any/many stretch marks? When did you start getting them and are you using any creams/oils? I'm using bio-oil and I don't have any stretch marks yet.


----------



## Star7890

Yes I have LOADSSS of new stretch marks.. not been using any creams for a few weeks since I found out they cant reach that layer of the skin anyway lol! Will probably use bio oil after the birth to get them to heal quicker but theres no point now because they are only going to get worse x


----------



## tiggerz

Newfie I don't want to burst your bubble BUT I didn't have one stretch mark with my first all the way through to 41 wks!! BUT during labour and pushing etc I got quite a few nasty ones :-( They fade but never go away! I didn't get any new ones with my 2nd or so far this time. I'm using Shea butter shower cream everyday and a run of the mill moisturiser - I think it's Vaseline intensive moisture body lotion. I used bio oil for a while but stopping as it was so greasy!


----------



## newfielady

Well I didn't really expect to get through the whole pregnancy with _any_ stretch marks. Wishing but not expecting lol. I think I will just keep using the bio oil as it can't do any harm.


----------



## Star7890

The good thing is I got a few of them early-ish (started about 6 weeks!) and those ones are already starting to fade to a white/pale pink silvery colour so after bubs is here it probably wont take long for the rest of them to fade (plus any new ones i get in the next few months).. they really dont bother me now x


----------



## tiggerz

newfielady said:


> Well I didn't really expect to get through the whole pregnancy with _any_ stretch marks. Wishing but not expecting lol. I think I will just keep using the bio oil as it can't do any harm.

Well u may escape, I have a friend she she doesn't have any - so unfair lol xx bio oil will definitely not do you any harm! I also wishing & hoping I don't get anymore!


----------



## newfielady

They won't bother me either way. I was just wondering when they started for you guys. :D


----------



## newfielady

Anybody around? :shrug:


----------



## tiggerz

Me, hello! You ok?


----------



## newfielady

Everything's good. Just got back from my doctor's appointment and everything is perfect. The baby is actually measuring 5-6 days ahead of where he thought I was. I'm wondering if I should change my ticker though. hmmm. Baby is in the breach position but I already knew that from the location of the kicking. :D


----------



## tiggerz

Newfie glad your appt went well, are they changing your date? Just noticed your ticker, we're only 3 days apart now  
My baby ranges from breach to laying across my tummy - can't remember what that's called! 
ER has your blood pressure come down and you're feeling ok?


----------



## newfielady

Yup they moved my date. They didn't say the baby was big for his/her dates, they said the baby is measuring perfect for his/her dates but he/she is 5-6 days ahead of what we thought. Which is okay because I thought I was actually a week ahead of what they we saying lol.
Side to side is transverse. It's what they believe my baby was doing at first cause my bump was so small. But since I'm always getting kicked in the groin I know they are breech now. :rofl:
How are you ER?
Thinking of you today impatient. :hugs:


----------



## tiggerz

Yep transverse that's the word!  But this morning I've been feeling him quite low and squirming across my bladder :-( 

ER how are you?? 

Impatient - how are you feeling, I hope your op went as well as it can go, been thinking of you too ((hugs))


----------



## Star7890

newfielady said:


> Yup they moved my date. They didn't say the baby was big for his/her dates, they said the baby is measuring perfect for his/her dates but he/she is 5-6 days ahead of what we thought. Which is okay because I thought I was actually a week ahead of what they we saying lol.
> Side to side is transverse. It's what they believe my baby was doing at first cause my bump was so small. But since I'm always getting kicked in the groin I know they are breech now. :rofl:
> How are you ER?
> Thinking of you today impatient. :hugs:


Im surprised theyve moved your dates newfie... they dont usually do that.. maybe your bubs is just measuring a bit bigger?
Because the early scans are more accurate at showing gestational age that should be the one they go off because they all grow at the same rate at first...
but if theyve moved it theyve moved it! I would just be worried that you arent actually that far along and end up getting induced/going way overdue when you havent had bubs by that date? :shrug: 

Max was measuring 5 days ahead (21 weeks) and 20+2 but they dont change your date over here unless you are +10 days out x

Im fine.. got the midwife at 2.15 today for my 25 week check so we'll see what my blood pressure is! xx


----------



## newfielady

Yeah ER. Here they will move you dates all around. :wacko: But I told them I was a week ahead anyways so it kinda matched up with _my_ dates. They won't take you in here unless the baby or the mother is in some kind of distress.
Glad you're feeling okay. :)


----------



## Star7890

Midwife appointment was okay:

Blood pressure: 141/88 (yikes)

Shes bringing me back in two weeks for another check up.. to keep an eye on me, she said if it starts going over either 160 (top number) or 90 (bottom number) I might have to be put on medication. 

Urine result fine

Fundal height: 25-26 cm (which corresponds okay with the fact hes measuring 5 days bigger.. I suppose it shows hes not really gaining too quickly since 20 week scan)

Listened to heartbeat and she said it was a good strong one.. she even told me his position (which is the one hes usually comfy in) which is head to the right side high up and legs right down on the left hand lower side... I knew it he just loves kicking me constantly down at that side! :D

Bit worried that shes scheduled me in so soon though but I suppose the more observations I get the better.. 

Newfie! Whens your gender scan again? xx


----------



## newfielady

That's great ER. And it's good that they are keeping a close eye on you, you can never be too safe. :thumbup: Our gender scan is Dec 14th. :happydance: Can't wait.


----------



## tiggerz

ER glad your appt was good and max is growing nicely!! Do they ever repeat your BP? the last couple of appts I've had my BP done twice (orMore) as the first is always high, I think because I get worried about seeing the amount of docs, cons, nurses and Mw's in the room - quite intimidating!!! 

14th isn't far away Newfie - that reminds me I must book my 4d scan so the kids can come and meet their baby brother


----------



## Star7890

Happy viability day tiggerz!!! :D


----------



## tiggerz

Thank you!!! Can't believe I've made it too V DAY!!


----------



## Star7890

Im excited... I think I turn into an eggplant overnight... (or aubergine in english) haha 

Wooo! Gotta be that till 29 weeks though! Cant believe I get so excited about the size of fruit and veg...


Next countdown: 7 days till double digits


Hope impatient is okay... xxx


----------



## tiggerz

We're getting closer aren't we!! Can't believe you're almost double digits!!  

Ive been watching baby dancing in my tummy - I ate a bacon sandwich, I think baby liked it too!!!!

I hope impatient is ok too, if you check in hunny I hope everything went 'ok' and you're coping ((hugs)) xxxx


----------



## newfielady

Good day ladies. Just wanted to say :hi: I've been busy all weekend working so I've neglected you all. :cry: Now with the Christmas season coming up, us waitresses have to pull double shifts and work extra. So if I disappear for a while you don't need to worry. I shall return. :winkwink:
How is everyone feeling?

Thinking of you impatient. :hugs:


----------



## tiggerz

Newfie make sure you only do what you're up to doing though won't you! The extra money will be good though, won't it!! 

I'm feeling fine, getting a little up tight about Christmas now, just starting to realise how close it is and I've still done no shopping even though I have always got good intentions to start it!! 

I'm starting to get the twinges of SPD returning, need to ring the physio tomorrow as the last thing I need is this when I've so much to sort out!! 

How is everybody else doing???


----------



## newfielady

I'll be careful not to push it too far but as a waitress I'm used to doing long hard shifts. One of the other girls I work with (who had a baby last year) says she don't think she would have been able to wait tables at all when she was pregnant. :wacko: I worked 72 days straight last year (8-10 hour shift) so I think I might be able to manage, even pregnant. lol.
Tiggerz, you crazy :shock: I have all my shopping done for long ago. I don't know if you do any online shopping but www.aeropostale.com is having huge saving this weekend. I got $230 worth of stuff for $78.40! Hubby is going to be surprise when he opens his stocking this year. :winkwink:


----------



## tiggerz

Yep crazy! Shame none of these people can give me any ideas for gifts! I'm going to dedicate a day to the www this week! Take care of yourself Newfie!!


----------



## bellaswedus

hello ladies - hope all is well.

all your bumps look wonderful. i am so looking forward for mine. 

i am still bummed out about impatient, it sort of feels that it could have been me since our dates were so close. i can't imagine how she is feeling.

newfie - the 14th is not far away, it will be fun to know what gender your baby is. 

i think we will find out as well. we are having two 20 week scans one on the 2nd of jan in sweden and then the second here in the states on the 5th of jan. on the usa scan date they (if we chose) can tell us the gender. i think we both want to because it will make it easier to buy stuff as well. 


belle where are you? is all good with you?
big hugs to you all.


----------



## tiggerz

Bellas good to see you here again and all is well!! Not that long until you have your big scan now!! I can't wait to hear if it's a little pink or blue bundle - so glad you're feeling ok!! 

I've just booked my 4d scan 17 th Dec, unless they change it - I have a voucher that says weekday discount only but the old lady said they were doing that as the weekday scans weren't getting booked up - she said there shouldn't be a problem, I explained to her we want the children to go and also my dh is so busy with work so the Saturday would be perfect!! Fingers crossed the appt will be ok, I shall ring them again tomo to check all is good to go!!! 

I have the gest diabetes check tomo at the hospital and have just booked a physio appt for the 12 th December, SPD is starting to rear it's ugly head :-( ouchy!!!

Hope everybody is ok, still thinking of you impatient xxx


----------



## Star7890

Heyyyy everyone! 

Wonder where belle is? hmmm 

I still havent bought A THING for christmas.. what with the house and everything for the baby its just not a priority! (should be in the house within the next two weeks!)
Will probably end up doing it online a week before eeek!

Time just seems to be dragging now.. got 12 weeks till Im full term though so thinking about that.. even though Ill probably go over anyway! 


x


----------



## newfielady

Good morning ladies. Woke up to a winter wonderland here. :wacko: Don't know if it'll stay this time or not. I can't believe you ladies are so far behind on your Christmas Shopping. :shock: I started in September this year and that was a bit late for me to be honest. :rofl: I think I'm going to put up my tree today. See what kind of mood I get in lol. I got up early so maybe I'll be napping by lunch and not feel like anything :rofl:.
Good to hear from you bella. How's the m/s. Just 16 days until we find out if the baby's :pink: or :blue: :happydance:
Where you to belle :shrug:


----------



## tiggerz

Newfie - you'll be proud of me now, I went out and spent a fortune on my daughter for Xmas!!! While I was out in one shop they had 3 for 2 offers on all toys, I could only see 2 things she'd want from that shop so I ended up treating the baby to a gorgeous play gym!!! Yippee - my shopping has started!! She has lots to open now, tomo after my hospital appt I'll start shopping for my son  

Belle where are you????


----------



## Star7890

My 25+1 bump pic! Does anyone else kinda feel like its a waiting game now... :coffee: x


----------



## newfielady

Ahhh,:xmas6: I'm happy now. :xmas13: I hate to think of us pregnant ladies getting pushed around by crazy last minute shoppers. :dohh:


----------



## impatientmumm

Hello Ladies

Just a quick little note from me, to let you all know I'm doing well after the operation, I have had no pain and no bleeding since coming home so all is good. It has been my first day back in work today which has been a lot harder than anticipated but it can only get easier!

Thank You for all of your thoughts and kind words ladies, just wanted you all to know I'm ok. Hopefully I'll be back here soon with you all xxxxx


----------



## newfielady

impatientmumm said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Just a quick little note from me, to let you all know I'm doing well after the operation, I have had no pain and no bleeding since coming home so all is good. It has been my first day back in work today which has been a lot harder than anticipated but it can only get easier!
> 
> Thank You for all of your thoughts and kind words ladies, just wanted you all to know I'm ok. Hopefully I'll be back here soon with you all xxxxx

We are all thinking of you always impatient. Glad you're back to work. I think keeping busy is probably best for now. :D Come back with us anytime. We'll never turn you away. :):hugs:


----------



## tiggerz

impatientmumm said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Just a quick little note from me, to let you all know I'm doing well after the operation, I have had no pain and no bleeding since coming home so all is good. It has been my first day back in work today which has been a lot harder than anticipated but it can only get easier!
> 
> Thank You for all of your thoughts and kind words ladies, just wanted you all to know I'm ok. Hopefully I'll be back here soon with you all xxxxx

Hello hunny, glad you dropped by, we've all been thinking of you and wondering how you are, I know it's hard but it will get easier i promise! I definitely think keeping busy is a good idea, are you in a position for a little holiday over the Xmas break - it would do you the world of good, maybe Tenerife to see the sunshine!! Just a thought if it's a possibility it would really do you good xxxx


----------



## Star7890

Nice to hear from you impatient :) x


----------



## newfielady

Hey ladies. I got some great news today. I have been accepted for school starting Jan. And my unemployment benefits are being extended for 2 years. :happydance:
How are you ladies?


----------



## impatientmumm

Tiggerz I think you need to have a little quiet word with my OH as I think that would be a brilliant idea, he on the other hand would see it as a great unnecessery expense he he!

WE are actually popping up north to where I'm from in the next couple of weeks to visit family and attend a family christening so that will be a nice break as such, if visiting family could be described as a break he he 

Any news from Belle? xxx


----------



## newfielady

This is my Christmas tree, just thought I'd share. :)
 



Attached Files:







startingchristmas 002.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## impatientmumm

xmas tree looks lovely Newfie cant wait to get mine out!

xxx


----------



## tiggerz

My hospital appt yesterday! I had my insulin upped again and added in for dinner times - although the numbers aren't awful they are creeping higher than they ought to be - they've told me to increase myself every few days as needed. I did this while pg with my DD and it scares me incase I make myself hypo!!! Baby growing to dates by measuring height of bump - growth scan 20th Dec. xxx

Impatient - tell your DH I said it's a necessary expensive as it is curative   

Newfie, love the tree - ours is going up 10/11th


----------



## Star7890

Love the tree newfie, and as break will do you good impatient (even though its always stressful visiting family!) Glad your appt went okay-ish tiggerz...

I AM SO STRESSED! We were told that we could have the keys to our house this friday.. just rung up and they said.. oh sorry it will be next weekend now..

Can someone PLEASE tell me WHY we are paying hundreds and hundreds of pounds to solicitors for them to sit on their asses all day playing silly buggers! 
Sick of it being another week.. another week... etc etc bla bla bla 

Its getting close to christmas, Im pregnant, and we are living at my mums.. do they not understand that we would like to be in and settled for christmas? The house needs work and theres no way we will spending christmas in it with the work all done.
Been crying in frustration for the past hour. 


And breathe......................................... :coffee:


----------



## newfielady

Just breath ER. :D. Why do you have to wait another week? I don't remember if you've said but are you buying this house or renting? Either way, if you have a signed agreement for this weekend then I'd show up with my shit on Friday. :rofl: That's what I had to do here when we bought this house.
Impatient, enjoy the little trip. And get out your Christmas stuff. I just love Christmas trees, lights, music, everything. Makes you feel... Christmasy. :xmas13:
Tiggerz, take care of your self. I would be nervous to self adjust too. I have to go next week for the GD test and I just hope it's fine as I'm terrible with needles. :dohh:


----------



## tiggerz

newfielady said:


> Tiggerz, take care of your self. I would be nervous to self adjust too. I have to go next week for the GD test and I just hope it's fine as I'm terrible with needles. :dohh:

Thankyou Newfie!! I hate needles too, so it's not a good place for me right now!! Goodluck with your gtt - sure you'll be absolutely fine xx


----------



## bellaswedus

hello ladies!

oh am i so happy to see you on here impatient. how are you feeling? does it feel strange? are you sad or are you getting over it? i am sorry if my questions sound harsh, not meant to. just don't know how to express myself fully in english sometimes. i understand if you don't want to talk about what happend. i have though lots about you and tried even to put myself in the same shoes. but it is so hard to understand what it would be like. i hope you are ok. you are in my prayers. i know you will have your baby eventually. 

tiggerz - i am sorry to hear about the gd. so scary to up insuline yourself. i would be scared. my dads side of the family has diabes, including my dad. so it scares me to get it. i need to read up on what to try to prevent if even possible, is it?

newfie - i love your happy spirits. love your xmas tree. i don't even remeber when i had a tree last. my mom stopped putting them up when my brother and i lost interest. but next year on our babies first xmas our families better have one and if not we will in our own place. :) 

er - i sure hope you get your keys by the way congrats for purchasing a house. a big future investment. do what newfie said stand outside with all your stuff. hard to refuse a pregnant lady. hihi 

belle - where are you? how are you? 

as for me i am doing fine. i am still on two meds. i tried a day without them on friday thinking maybe i am ok. hahahah NOT i vomited sooooooo much. so still taking them. have a doc appoitment on thursday. 

so right now i am trying to find a birthday gift for my oh, i have thought of a couple of things which i am sure he will love. but i hate just giving the gift. last birthday i stuffed a box with 18 gifts. 1 for 2 of his birthdays. so i wrapped an orange and it said this is what i would have given you if i came to your birthday when you turned one and two. he guessed a ball and it was an orange. of course i made sure there were some good real gifts like a pair of prada sun glasses. 

now i can think of a fun way of giving him his gifts. pleaaaaaaaaaaase help me. do you have any ideas and suggestions?


----------



## newfielady

You don't put up a Christmas Tree bella? :shock: I have the whole damn house decorated. Even the dog has a santa collar. :rofl: But maybe that's just me. :rofl:.
I don't have any ideas on creative gift giving, sorry. :shrug: I just enjoy wrapping things nicely.


----------



## belle254

Haha i get into the xmas spirit nearer the time, usually my family cant be bothered until a few days before xmas day!! :rofl:
sorry havent been on here much. the stress of working full time and money worries is starting to have an affect. my backs been aching and i've gone off galaxy chocolate :cry: :shrug:

Impatientmumm i hope you're feeling better :( its a horrible thing to happen to anyone. 

Er i'd be fustrated too, we moved house recently and its ridiculous how often things are moved around! they can never be straightforward! i do wonder what solicitors do all day, probably sitting in an office playing mini golf xxxx


----------



## Star7890

Yeah newfie we have bought it.. its such a pain but will be worth it in the end.. 

Its five years for me and my OH today!! Feels lovely :) Seeing as we are saving all our money for the house we might have a romantic walk with the dogs on the moors to celebrate haha! xx

xx


----------



## tiggerz

Bellas you wrote - tiggerz - i am sorry to hear about the gd. so scary to up insuline yourself. i would be scared. my dads side of the family has diabes, including my dad. so it scares me to get it. i need to read up on what to try to prevent if even possible, is it?

There isn't anything you can do to prevent GD unfortunately - all you can try is stay healthy with exercise and good diet, apart from that it's just one of those things! Like you I have family history of type 2 diabetes (my mum) so this is why I was tested. I'm sure you'll be fine though as most ladies avoid it!! Glad your meds are working for the sickness!!! 

Talking of Christmas my 4 year old daughter is completely over excited it's December today!!! Talk about bounce to school this morning, bless her little heart!!!


----------



## newfielady

I know Er, it's a real pain in the arse at first. What with all the papers, and go to this place to get this one and then this needs to be signed before you can do that. :wacko: Just hold strong, you'll be glad you did. :)
Ah gosh tiggerz. I can just picture a little smiling girl bouncing off with her little school bag on, right excited for Santa. :cloud9:


----------



## newfielady

Well ladies. There is clothes that needs to be folded and dished that need to be washed but I feel like poop so I'm gonna curl up by the tree and read from my kindle. I was to the hospital and it's a water infection. Not sure if it's the same one that wasn't quite gone or a new one but either way, I got more pills. :sick:


----------



## Star7890

Awww no way newfie! Youve not had much luck with water infections recently have you? 
Hopefully the pills will clear it up!
I was looking forward to a good nights sleep last night but Max had other ideas.. he flipped and kicked and danced all night and woke me at least every hour.. hes never been so active at night before.. Ive got up now and hes still at it! GO TO SLEEP! haha! 

Had such a busy day yesterday sorting all our stuff out for the move, we threw away TEN BINBAGS of clothes and utter crap! And thats only from our room! :/ 
Feel all cleansed now though! :)


xxxx You know what tomorrow is? Double digits! woo!


----------



## Star7890

Max kicking! 

You can see them around 10, 20, 38 and 52 seconds!

https://i1099.photobucket.com/albums/g391/ERConnell/th_BabyboyKickingMummy.jpg


----------



## newfielady

Our baby was super active all day yesterday. I tried to get a video but the batteries in camera died. :dohh: No, I haven;t had a whole lot of luck with water infection my whole life. It seems like I can go for a year without either one and then I'll get 6 in a row. :wacko: But the pills are helping already and they are perfectly safe for pregnancy. :D


----------



## tiggerz

Oh no, water infections suck!!! If you remember I had 2 in a row :-( keep drinking loads and cranberry juices or capsules help!!! 

ER great video, these babies are bigger stronger aren't they!! My baby actually jolts my body sometimes with the forse of some kicks!! I'm hoping as he gets bigger there'll be less space to swing his leg at me lol xxx

Have any of you seen the baby in a lump on you tummy, we could feel my baby's either bum or head the other day - it was very strange!!!


----------



## newfielady

Tiggerz- water infection suck! Last night the baby had his/her head jammed out in my side. I know it was a head 'cause he was kicking on the other side. I think maybe he was transverse last night. :shrug: I rubbed his little head for a while and all of a sudden I felt it move and just like that, lump gone. It's so weird, amazing but weird. :)


----------



## Star7890

That happened the other night, he started pushing his head up against my side and it hurt so much... my Oh was tapping his head saying move your hurting your mummy and finally he moved after a bit of persuasion! x


----------



## Star7890

Newfie did you notice you said 'he' in that post :) xx


----------



## tiggerz

It's strange to actually feel a shape of them isn't it!! Still think it's a bit freaky though!! ER they can hurt sometimes - my ds used to put his feet underneath my ribs and push - ouch!!!


----------



## newfielady

It get's so tiring typing he/she. lol. I've always believed it was a boy but we'll know for sure in 12 days. :happydance:


----------



## tiggerz

newfielady said:


> It get's so tiring typing he/she. lol. I've always believed it was a boy but we'll know for sure in 12 days. :happydance:

Can't wait to see if you're right!!! How exciting!!


----------



## newfielady

Ah ladies. My pinkie finger (on my left hand) has been very tender for the past 3 or 4 days. I thought I had cut my nail to short. Yesterday I noticed my finger is warmer than my other fingers. :shrug: Looked at it today and seen green, yes green :sick:, under my skin. Very small area,About the size of a sharpie top. So, I cut open the skin, plucked out the green grossness sick:), poured peroxide on it and now have it covered with a liquid bandage. If it's not better by Monday I'll go visit the Dr, again. *sigh* 
How are you ladies?


----------



## Star7890

No way! Was it a splinter or something?! This is embarrasing but I love diggin' around for stuff like that.. I love doing zits and ingrown toenails and feet haha! Im disgusting! 

Well Im 26 weeks today! Only a week until I move to thrid tri... Im scared and excited! 

xx


----------



## tiggerz

Eww Newfie I hope your fingers is better today!!!! Also try soaking it in warm salty water! 

ER I'm getting scared too!!! We haven't got long left now and all of a sudden time is flying - probably partly down to Christmas inbeteen our edd!!! Just think we've only got 11 & 12 wks until we are full term!!!!! I'm so not ready!!!!!


----------



## newfielady

Thanks ladies, it fells great today, and it's back to a normal temperture :rofl:. I am the same was ER, picking and digging at stuff. :dohh: DH has a lot of ingrown hairs on his legs though so he's glad I do it :haha: Third tri is so close now, it's all getting so real. :wacko: All morning the baby was sticking his/her feet right out, like they were stretching. :cloud9: So cute.


----------



## Star7890

It seems so close now... today ive had a few moments where hes been moving and I honestly just feel like scooping him out of my belly! Is that bizarre?! I know he is close but I want to smell and touch him and feel his face against mine and cuddle his snuggly bum :)
Ive been feeling where is head and bum is and imagining Im holding him... love him so much already

Im so impatient now.. I want him here :( 
x


----------



## tiggerz

Well it won't being until you get to hold him ER!! we are all sooooo close now, ESP with newfies dates moving  I just can't wait to get on top of my Christmas shopping, then I can relax a bit  

I'm feeling my baby moving loads - I'm sure more than the other two!!! I hope all is well in there!!!


----------



## Star7890

:coffee: Shouldnt be long till we get the keys for the house! Hurry upppppp! Cant wait to get in and start his nursery... weve already bought the paint :) its a lovely pale sky blue/grey and we are painting clouds in it.. all his furniture is white too xx

Have any of you got any pics of your nursery so far? xx


----------



## tiggerz

Exciting stuff ER, you are going to love your mat leave sorting your new house, you can go nesting mad!!!!!!! Our nursery is still our spare room and it's full of stuff - another job to sort :-s


----------



## newfielady

I'm itching to start the nursery. However, it probably won't be until Jan. I have to get my mom moved downstairs first. :dohh: Today is the 5th so only 9 days until I find out. :pink: or :blue:. :happydance:


----------



## Star7890

I think its a boy newfie.. I will be sooo surprised if its a girl especially after your last scan... 

Well ladies... Im not gonna be on for a while now.. so dont be wondering where I am! We got the keys to the house today so we are gearing up for a couple of weeks of DIY DIY DIY! 

Ill try and pop back in when I can! 

xxxxx woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## belle254

Ohh newfie i bet youre excited!
And Em moving in to your new house! 
So many changes going on at the mo lol :)

my skins clearing up this week although it has been replaced with a dreadful cold :cry: anyone else got it? im off work cuz i cant handle going in with a streaming nose and a headache dealing with 22 children under 4.

Oh and for anyone thats interested, weve decided were not going to find out the sex and keep on team :yellow: :happydance:

a) cuz i dont mind about finding out but OH wants a surprise
and b) cuz it will encourage us to buy neutral stuff which we can therefore use for future babies :) xxxxx


----------



## newfielady

We were team :yellow: but then we thought we saw "boy parts" :winkwink: so now we want to know for sure. If we hadn't saw anything we would have just left it be. I think they try to get you interested so you'll pay the $80 for the gender scan. :wacko:
I'll be surprised too Er. I keep saying "he" and typing "he". All the same though, if it is a girl it will be a pleasant surprise. :D
Have fun moving house. :thumbup:


----------



## tiggerz

Goodluck with the move


----------



## tiggerz

Belle, we didn't find out with my 1st, it was very exciting at birth when I eventually remembered to see if it was a boy or girl


----------



## Star7890

Popping on to post my 26+3 bump.. (plus stretchmarks Im afraid) :) x


----------



## newfielady

I need to get a new bump pic soon. Maybe tomorrow when DH is home to help me out. :) Looking good there ER.


----------



## tiggerz

Great pic ER, be careful with your move - no lifting!!!!


----------



## Star7890

Well girls.. what a dramatic couple of days..

Had a splitting headache and spots before my eyes for two days in a row, On the second day I went to the pharmacy at work and got them to take my blood pressure.. It was 150/103!

So I panicked! Burst into tears and the pharmacist was saying she had it while she was pregnant and if it was that high she would be in hospital (which panicked me more)
My boss told me to go home straight away and see someone.

Rung triage and they told me to come straight in, me and my OH went in and they put my on a ward in traige for tests. Had a nuero test, bp checks and bloods done.. my blood pressure stabilized and then went too low?! 
Urine, bloods and nuero test were fine.. but it was so so scary!!!!

They sent me home.. got the midwife today at 2.30pm and im taking a few days off work to rest. They said if my symptoms get worse then go back in straight away..

It was lovely being near the delivery suites though! We could hear the new babies crying and a woman came in with her LO going home and we just melted haha 

So everything is fine for now! Work on the house is getting there! xxx hope you are all well x


----------



## newfielady

:shock: Be careful ER.

Here is my bump pic from last night. I didn't even realize I was busting out of my pjs until my DH took this pic. :dohh: And here's a pic of my Christmas lights, just for fun. :)
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 1









003.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Star7890

A man at my OHS rugby club has just had a boy last night (well not HIM his girlfriend obviously) 
At 25 weeks they were told the baby was the size of a FULL TERM baby and she wouldnt even be allowed to make it past 30 weeks due to the sheer size of him. The hospital said it was the biggest baby of its gestation they had ever seen.

I was just wondering. What on earth causes such rapid abnormal growth and what does it mean for the the baby in the long run? I cant get my head around it! 

Had my midwife apt.. 

He was head down and kicking her hand away when she was trying to feel for him.
Heartrate good
BP good (for once)
Urine fine
Fundal height: 28cm 

Still have to go back in two weeks again though :( xx


----------



## newfielady

Theat' great you had a good appointment ER. I am curious as to what cause such a large baby too? Is the baby still just at the 25 week development wise and just larger or?


----------



## Star7890

Well technically hes still a micro preemie because he was born at 28 weeks.. so Im presuming he will not be fully developed (lungs etc) I think he'll be in the ICU for a good few months x


----------



## newfielady

Awww, what a sin. Such a strange case though being so large. :wacko:

Had a dream last night that I had my baby, and it was a boy. :cloud9:


----------



## tiggerz

ER how is the premie baby??? I hope he coping ok!!!

Newfie - which day is your scan!!?????

First physio appt tomo for SPD, I must say its not terrible atm so hoping the physio will keep it at bay!!!! 

I've had a great few days it was my birthday Friday so have been spoilt rotten and enjoyed family time  inc DD school nativity play aww!!!!


----------



## newfielady

My scan in on Wednesday. :happydance: Which also happens to be my only day off this weeks. :dohh:


----------



## tiggerz

https://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j145/lj75/cc2e2643.jpg
26w2d

My all of a sudden huge bump (still no weight gain though!!!!!)


----------



## Star7890

How did your physio apt go tiggerz? 

After being in hospital on thursday it made me realise how silly it was to have not packed a bag.. so did mine this morning. And babys.. just in case. Still need to wash everything though but this is what Ive shoved in for now:


For me:

Ohs baggy t-shirt for pool
Nightshirt to give birth in (button down front)
Fresh pjs, pj bottoms and dressing gown for after birth
Slippers
Toiletries: mini shampoo, conditioner, deodrant, toothpaste, toothbrush and hairbrush
Dark towel
Mints and chewy sweets
Maternity pads
Breast pads
Multipack of granny knickers haha
Camera
batteries
nursing bras x2

Still need: spare toothbrush, nipple cream, drinks, magazine/book, birth plan, lip balm, paracetamol and to pack own pillows closer to time.

For baby:
2x vests
3x babygrows
2x cotton hats
3x bibs
blanket
Nappies
Two cartons of ready to drink formula (just in case)
Wipes
Muslin squares x2
Anti bac gel for hands

And to put car seat in OHS car closer to time

Feel all organised now! Just need to finish the house and leave work and then Ill be ready! x


----------



## tiggerz

ERConnell said:


> Well girls.. what a dramatic couple of days..
> 
> Had a splitting headache and spots before my eyes for two days in a row, On the second day I went to the pharmacy at work and got them to take my blood pressure.. It was 150/103!
> 
> So I panicked! Burst into tears and the pharmacist was saying she had it while she was pregnant and if it was that high she would be in hospital (which panicked me more)
> My boss told me to go home straight away and see someone.
> 
> Rung triage and they told me to come straight in, me and my OH went in and they put my on a ward in traige for tests. Had a nuero test, bp checks and bloods done.. my blood pressure stabilized and then went too low?!
> Urine, bloods and nuero test were fine.. but it was so so scary!!!!
> 
> They sent me home.. got the midwife today at 2.30pm and im taking a few days off work to rest. They said if my symptoms get worse then go back in straight away..
> 
> It was lovely being near the delivery suites though! We could hear the new babies crying and a woman came in with her LO going home and we just melted haha
> 
> So everything is fine for now! Work on the house is getting there! xxx hope you are all well x


OMG ER!!! I missed this as it was my birthday Friday!!! Glad you are ok, wise to take some time off to rest, be careful and don't over do it with the move, Christmas etc!!!!!




Newfie - also just found your bumpy pic - growing well and looking gorgeous!!!!


----------



## newfielady

AH ladies, what a fuck up at the hospital. (Pardon my french lol) Apparently no one can figure out what GD test I am supposed to have. SO instead of asking the Doctor (duh) the send me home and tell me to come back next week. :saywhat:


----------



## tiggerz

Physio appt was ok, embarrassing standing infrint of two ladies in my bra and knickers when you don't feel very confident with your ever changing body!! Anyway she realined my pelvis and gave me some exercises to strengthen my core. If I feel worse or no better within 72 hrs I should make another appt, so hoping I don't need to go back!!


----------



## tiggerz

newfielady said:


> AH ladies, what a fuck up at the hospital. (Pardon my french lol) Apparently no one can figure out what GD test I am supposed to have. SO instead of asking the Doctor (duh) the send me home and tell me to come back next week. :saywhat:

And I thought uk docs were thick at times!! How annoying!!


----------



## bellaswedus

hello ladies - sorry for being gone for so long. hope no one missed me. ;) 

all of your bumps look great. 

wow er you are def. prepaired. that is great! i am so sorry to hear about your scare are you ok now? 

newfie you will find out the gender in two days how exciting. can't wait to read about that. 

tiggerz why did you have to do a physio test? hope all is ok with you and happy belated bday lady. 

as far as me - the good news is that my ms is under control with my meds and i have gained some weight. the bad news is the sequential screening came back positive for down syndrome and we will meet with a genetics counsolor. we are devestated. i have not yet gotten to just relax and enjoy my pregnancy. it sucks. i am in sweden at the moment so we will have to wait with the counsuling and eventual amnio test for week 20 when we do our ultra sound. so it will sort of be all in one thing i belive. will know more when we return to the states. i don't know how to relax and enjoy our visit home with such news. 

do you know anything about positive down results. anyone you know that have recieved such news. i have been in tears. :(


----------



## newfielady

:hi: bella. It's great to hear from you. I know nothing about the positive for downs screening test. :shrug: Sorry, I'm no help. I know if it was me I would be devastated too! I hope you get some good news in the near future. :hugs:


----------



## impatientmumm

Hello Ladies

You all look very well, I'm pleased everything is going well.

Bellas I wanted to write to you and tell you not to worry too much about the sequential screening, I know lots of ladies who have had that come back with a high chance of downs who have gone on to have healthy babies without downs syndrome. The hardest thing for you now will be the decision whether to have the amnio test or not due to its high risks. Try not to worry too much and enjoy your pregnancy, have you and OH discussed how you would feel if the test comes back positive? It was something OH and I discussed as soon as we got pregnant and we both agreed if the blood test came back with a high chance we would not have the amnio as we were prepared to take on a child with downs syndrome.
Whatever happens it will still be your special baby, my thoughts are with you and I hope you are able to enjoy your visit home, you and your OH have been through os much already this year I bet you are boith strong enough to take on the world if you had to!

Lots of hugs being sent your way

xxxxxx


----------



## Star7890

Nice to see you are 'relaxed' on your mood status impatient, how are you keeping? 

And bellas.. has it come back positive that baby definatley has downs or has it come back just as a high risk? Did you get a 'score' from the test? Im sorry you are going through this.. it will all be okay in the end no matter what. xxxx


----------



## newfielady

Oh yes ER, good question. Was it a positive test or a high risk test?

By the way, gender ultrasound tomorrow. :happydance:


----------



## Star7890

Are you gonna put pics up newfie? Hope so! 
Is it 2d or 4d? x


----------



## newfielady

It's 2d and they don't give pics. :nope: I'm going to bring my camera and see if he'll let me record it. :)


----------



## Star7890

THEY DON'T GIVE PICS!? WHATTTT? Are you PAYING for this? Damn xx


----------



## impatientmumm

I'm doing really well thanks ER, I finally got my negative hpt on Sunday, 2.5 weeks since my operation, I think I either just ovulated or am about to, it is amazing how quickly your body can kick in. Of course it could just be playing tricks on me so I'm not getting my hopes up.
Me and OH have been very naughty and as soon as we were allowed to bd again we didnt use any protection as we promised all the nurses and consultant we would :blush: oh well we are young and in love and want a family more than anything.
We have however discussed that we would have to accept responsibility if we did my a slim chance get pregnant now that there is a high chance we will lose it due to my body not being ready. It's a risk we are willing to take, after almost a year of ttc it's a wierd concept to start thinking of using condoms lol.

Anyway ladies I just wanted you all to know I'm doing well, and actually getting back to my happy self, of course I could never have got here as quickly as this without my amazing family, OH and of course you ladies and the support this site brings. I still pop in and stalk all of you a lot of the time and I hope that very soon we have some exciting news to share with you all.

xxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

:rofl: Yup, I'm paying but it's the cheaper of the 2 places here to get it done. The other place is 3 times the amount, 6 hours away, harder to get into, the ultrasound is 4D and they give you some pics and a whole disk! But hubby wouldn't take me in there, he's still on the fence wither he want's to know. :haha:


----------



## newfielady

impatientmumm said:


> I'm doing really well thanks ER, I finally got my negative hpt on Sunday, 2.5 weeks since my operation, I think I either just ovulated or am about to, it is amazing how quickly your body can kick in. Of course it could just be playing tricks on me so I'm not getting my hopes up.
> Me and OH have been very naughty and as soon as we were allowed to bd again we didnt use any protection as we promised all the nurses and consultant we would :blush: oh well we are young and in love and want a family more than anything.
> We have however discussed that we would have to accept responsibility if we did my a slim chance get pregnant now that there is a high chance we will lose it due to my body not being ready. It's a risk we are willing to take, after almost a year of ttc it's a wierd concept to start thinking of using condoms lol.
> 
> Anyway ladies I just wanted you all to know I'm doing well, and actually getting back to my happy self, of course I could never have got here as quickly as this without my amazing family, OH and of course you ladies and the support this site brings. I still pop in and stalk all of you a lot of the time and I hope that very soon we have some exciting news to share with you all.
> 
> xxxxxx

We posted at the same time impatient so I only just saw this. I'm glad your doing well and don't forget, I got a positive HPT 3 weeks after my m/c. :shock: If it's meant to be, it will. :) :hugs:


----------



## Star7890

Going to have a nice hot bubble bath, shave my legs, moisturise, slip into some pjs, watch a spot of TV and then climb into bed for an early night :cloud9: Bliss! 

Anyone else feeling like a night like that is long overdue?! haha xxx 

Night night ladies :flower:


----------



## belle254

Definitely ER! After all the colds and flu that are going round i think all of us needs this. Anyone thought about getting or have got the flu jab for free since becoming pregnant? I think i'm going to get it if it benefits us and the baby xxxxxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

I thought about it Belle, I just never got around to it. Wish I had an early night ER. I worked until 10pm and now DH and I are eating munchies :munch:and watching tv. That's still a great night to me though.


----------



## bellaswedus

hello ladies thank you for the kind words. 

impatientmums you brought tears to my eyes, very nice of you to write to me. i wish my oh and i were wise enough to have thought about the result and what to do about it before doing the test. :( it is hard and i am torn but i have until the 5th of january to make a decision about amino. my oh probably wants to do it and i am scared. 

in just 10 minutes we have an appointment with a genetics counsolor and will know more about our results and the what to do next. will let you all know more. 

newfie - i can wait to know about the gender when will you let us know? 

impatient - i am so glad you got a negative test so you can start making a baby. you deserve your baby and i am sure it will happen soon. best of luck and big hug to you my dear.


----------



## bellaswedus

hey again - well after the meeting with the genetic counsoler. my oh was at the doc office with the counsoler and he called me on skype (he won't be in sweden until monday).

i feel a little better after the talk. i have 1/185 and the cut off in the states for risk of downs is 1/270. so a bit below. but she told us that the u/s looked good with the neck mesurment as well as the first blood test at week 12 but the week 16 showed both high and lowes. we will do our 20 week u/s on the 5th and see if they find any markers that are not good in that case my oh and i feel we want to do an amnio. 

she told us the risk for downs are still low which makes us feel good. i have an uncle that has downs so i will do blood test to check my own kromosoms. but she still thought that we should be fine as my granny had 9 kids and only one got downs and that was the next to last baby. she was in her mid 30th when she had him. 

thank you for listening ladies. i real am greatful to have you all. 

neeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwfiiiiiiiiiiiie - i am sooooooooo curious. so is it team blue or pink. come on tell us. :)


----------



## newfielady

I'm glad your results are all bad Bella. You still have a 184/185 chance of heaving a healthy baby. :D

*team  for us!*


----------



## Star7890

newfielady said:


> I'm glad your results are all bad Bella. You still have a 184/185 chance of heaving a healthy baby. :D
> 
> *team  for us!*

Whaaat?! Oh my god! No way! I wasnt expecting that, congrats :) xxx


----------



## Star7890

My bump pics at nearly 28 weeks... sorry about the paint on my top in the second one (decorating) haha xx

p.s i think im shrinking


----------



## tiggerz

newfielady said:


> I'm glad your results are all bad Bella. You still have a 184/185 chance of heaving a healthy baby. :D
> 
> *team  for us!*

PINK!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!:cloud9:


----------



## tiggerz

bellaswedus said:


> hey again - well after the meeting with the genetic counsoler. my oh was at the doc office with the counsoler and he called me on skype (he won't be in sweden until monday).
> 
> i feel a little better after the talk. i have 1/185 and the cut off in the states for risk of downs is 1/270. so a bit below. but she told us that the u/s looked good with the neck mesurment as well as the first blood test at week 12 but the week 16 showed both high and lowes. we will do our 20 week u/s on the 5th and see if they find any markers that are not good in that case my oh and i feel we want to do an amnio.
> 
> she told us the risk for downs are still low which makes us feel good. i have an uncle that has downs so i will do blood test to check my own kromosoms. but she still thought that we should be fine as my granny had 9 kids and only one got downs and that was the next to last baby. she was in her mid 30th when she had him.
> 
> thank you for listening ladies. i real am greatful to have you all.
> 
> neeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwfiiiiiiiiiiiie - i am sooooooooo curious. so is it team blue or pink. come on tell us. :)



Bellas, sorry to hear of the stress you are under, but it's still a very small chance of a problem. I think the tests can cause so much unnecessary worry sometimes!! Roll on the 5 th Jan when you find out your baby is A-OK!!!! I know it's impossible not to worry or let this play on your mind but I hope you can manage to try and get on with things and enjoy Christmas - I'm sure all will be well!!!!



ER I'm sure max has turned round as your bump looks a different shape from the last pic!!! Still gorgeous though :hugs:


----------



## Star7890

Well Ive been feeling hiccups low down in my pelvis and I cant feel him kicking anywhere else (my placenta is high up anterior) so maybe hes kicking high up but I just cant feel it? 

Ooh so he might be head down thats exciting, he was at the midwife apt last week too but I know his comfiest and most common position is transverse with his head on the right so maybe hes learning! 

And bellas, I would really try and relax until then.. your score is not overly high.. just think.. you have a less than 1 out a hundred chance of your baby being downs xx


----------



## tiggerz

ER I'll post another pic tomo in the same top as I feel even more of a whale - I'm sure he's moved again!!! I am now feeling movement just below my ribs on the right side and movement to the left of my pubic bone to the left - I think he is diagonally laying across possibly with head down?? 



I have a growth scan on Tuesday!!! And I've cancelled the 4d one due to the scanning place making an error!!!!! Gutted!!!!! Would you ladies take the children to the growth scan to see baby??????!!!!!!!!


----------



## Star7890

Id take them (but Id check with the hosp first as to how many people are allowed in the room) Are you having one due to your GD? 

I wonder how big he will be? xx


----------



## tiggerz

Good idea ER!! Yes, scan is due to GD but I'm expecting a normal size baby as I'm on insulin - DD was fine


----------



## newfielady

Thanks ladies! I agree with tiggerz, I think little Max has shifted. Our little girlie is transverse again, with her head on the left. I starting to wonder if she will go the right way? I know there is still time. The doctor will send me for another ultrasound anyways, probably around 33 weeks.


----------



## bellaswedus

yeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaahh congrats newfie i am very happy for you. i was the only one that guessed right on you back in october when we all guessed genders after er found out about her max. :) 

now i can't wait to find out what i am having. exactly 3 weeks left until we know my little ones gender and everything else. 

here are the old guesses.
my guess:
you er will have a boy, so will you impatientmum and newfie will have a girl.

er's guess:
Newfie: Boy
Impatient: Girl
Bella: boy

newfie's guess:
I think er wil have a girl but impatient and bellas will have boys.

impatient's guess:
Newfie - Boy
Bellas - Girl



oh ladies i was wondering if you don't mind........could you post bump pics indicating the weeks from your first bump until now i feel as of i have no bump yet and its week 17. it is still a blot. was your bumps hard week 17? 

should i worry? 

congrats to your little girl again newfie. are you going to buy anything gender specific for your daughter? what is going to be her name? 

love your bump er i can't wait until i get one to. :)


----------



## newfielady

Oh sorry, I thought I uploaded the pics of what I bought. :dohh: I am certain of her name but DH is afraid people will think it's a boys name. :dohh: We're going with Danni Rosalie.
 



Attached Files:







It'sAGirl 001.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 3









It'sAGirl 002.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tiggerz

newfielady said:


> Oh sorry, I thought I uploaded the pics of what I bought. :dohh: I am certain of her name but DH is afraid people will think it's a boys name. :dohh: We're going with Danni Rosalie.

Too cute!!!!!!! And a gorgeous name!!!


----------



## bellaswedus

very cute newfie. i like the name just like danni minogue. 

so do you ladies have bump pic over a period of time?


----------



## newfielady

Sure bella. I'll start with my 8 weeks and end with my 24 week. That's my most recent. :D
 



Attached Files:







8+1weeks 002.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 1









006.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Star7890

Bellas... 10, 11, 18,22 and 28 weeks! Everyone grows at different rates though remember x


----------



## tiggerz

I wish I had have done earlier bump pics :-(


----------



## Star7890

Aww tiggerz you will just have to keep doing them from now on! Do another today :) I love seeing bumps 

So the house is coming along, hopefully by the 22nd we can get all our furniture in and move in! Cutting it fine before christmas arent we? haha
xxx


----------



## tiggerz

You are a little but it will be exciting!!!! We moved 70 miles on the 29th dec when our ds was only a yr old!!! That wasn't fun, the snow certainly didn't help either!!! We put the Christmas tree in the removal lorry fully decorated and put it straight in the living room lol xxx


----------



## belle254

Eee girls just a quick note to say that my mum used her midwifery doppler thing last night and found bub's heartbeat :') most amazing thing! i didnt know whether to laugh or cry! so i did both :rofl:
so reassuring to know he or she is ok. 

Glad to see you're all getting on well and bumps are growing! xxx


----------



## tiggerz

Yippee!!!! Great news belle!!!!! Can't believe you're almost 12 wks already!!!


----------



## bellaswedus

thank you ladies for the bump pics. both your bumps look great.

er my 17 week bump looks just like your 10-11 week bump. :(

i don't get it. i will try to take a pic and figure out how to upload on to my computer later. 

if you didn't know that i was pregnant, you wouldn't gusse i was pregnant. 

belle that is awsome to be able to hear your baby. when is your first scan?


----------



## tiggerz

Quick stop - I'm 27 weeks today!!!!!!! Growth scan Tuesday due to GD - fingers crossed baby is growing to dates still xxx 

Have a lovely weekend everybody!


----------



## newfielady

Thanks Tiggerz, I shall have a lovely weekend; as it's the first one I've had off in _forever!_ lol. Hubbs work party tonight (woo, no alcohol for me :haha:) and there's the Christmas Parade to watch. Ah, lifes good. :D

Bella, don't worry about the size of the bump. I am so sick of people telling me I'm "too small". Baby is doing fine and that's all the matters. :D


----------



## bellaswedus

you have a great weekend as well tiggerz. i am sure your scan will go well. will the kids be allowed? 

newfie - thank you for that comment. i know all that matters is that baby is fine. but i really hoped for a bump and it sucks to hear that i don't even look preggers. hahah oh well. i just want baby to be ok, so you are right i won't bother about that. thank you! 

big hug to you all and have a great weekend.


----------



## tiggerz

Bellas, I hope they're allowed as we have to take the because they've broken up from school!!!! Don't worry about the size of your bump - I could hide I was pregnant with my first until well into 20 plus weeks!!!!!! Long story but even my parents didn't guess, and baby was absolutely perfect!!!!

Newfie - enjoy the party!! Alcohol free :-( do they do alco free drinks over there!?? Or have a larger shandy lol xxxx I miss wine, ESP now at Christmas time!!!


----------



## newfielady

I have some recipes for alcohol free drinks but most restaurants here don't sell them. :wacko: I might just get a nice big milkshake. Yummm. I'll have to try and get a pic of the float my hubby built for work for the parade. lol. The stuff he does at work. :rofl:


----------



## Star7890

Just popping in quickly! Got loads to do on the house today and its snowed! :D

28 weeks today, just another week as an aubergine then I can be a squash xD 

xxxx hope everyone is good!


----------



## tiggerz

Happy 28 wks ER!!!!!


----------



## tiggerz

Insomnia :-( anybody else, I am exhausted:-(


----------



## newfielady

no Isomnia for me but I feel just a tired as I did last night when I went to bed. Had a crappy nights sleep and some weird dreams (that I can't remember now :dohh:)


----------



## Star7890

Ive been sleeping terrible tiggerz I know how you feel.. Im up every two hours to wee and get up for 4.30am at work as it is so getting about five hours a night of broken sleep which cant be good.. might be putting me in good stead for when Max is here though! haha

Guess what tomorrow is? My glucose test and anti D injection. And Im petrified. Ive got to fast from tonight and then hospital in morning and no one is allowed to come with me! :( Then a big fat intra-muscular injection in my bum! Nice!!!!

Id rather be at work! 

xxx


----------



## Star7890

PLUS finally sorted out my maternity leave at work! I get 14 weeks at 90 percent pay then 25 weeks SMP, 2 weeks unpaid and 6 weeks annual leave so altogether I get about 11 months off.

I start my maternity on the 5th of Feb at 35 weeks but leave work on the 22nd of January because of hols I need to take! :D and go back to work on the 2nd of Jan 2013 

xxx


----------



## newfielady

That's great you got your maternity leave sorted out ER. That test doesn't sound like much fun though. :nope:


----------



## tiggerz

Woohoo for you mat leave ER!!!! Goodluck with your hospital appts tomorrow!!!!!

Im also at the hospital tomorrow for my 28 ish week growth scan - i am kinda scared incase i've not done enough to stop my baby growing to large - wish us luck, i am scared and kinda freaking out!!! No sleep ist really helping me either!!! I am exhausted :-(


----------



## newfielady

You'll be fine Tiggerz, :D
Here's my bump pics from today.
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 3









006.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tiggerz

28wk growth scan went perfectly!!! Baby is growing perfectly and was playing with his feet  We took the children with us so finally they've met their brother - both were really excited :-D
MW appt afterwards was GD too everything was great!!! Really happy


----------



## newfielady

See, I knew you'd be fine tiggerz. :D

Here's a video of our girl kicking me. :Dhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McJKD7TXtUM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## bellaswedus

wow newfie how amazing to see. so when did you ladies start seeing baby kick like that? what week? 

tiggerz - how great all went well with scan and that your kids got to see their baby brother. amazing. 

er - how wonderful to get all that mat leave sorted out. i can't wait to get that figured out when it is time.


----------



## bellaswedus

newfie - i love your new ticker by the way.


----------



## newfielady

I started to really feel kicks at 19 weeks. I think they started to be seen and felt by DH a little after that, maybe week 20. I hadn't put on any weight so I'm all baby and the doctor says that makes a difference to how early you feel and to what degree. Weighed myself tonight and (if my scales are accurate with the doctors) I've put on 8lbs in two weeks. :shock: :rofl:


----------



## Star7890

Hi bellas I started feeling kicks at 15 weeks and by 20 weeks my oh could feel them and people could see them through my bump. 

Had an awful experience at the hospital yesterday... 

During my glucose test they tried to take blood from me TEN TIMES, so ten different needle sites and they could get much/any out then they had to call a doctor to do it from my hand and when SHE did she coudlnt get the connector off or something and blood started pouring down my hand onto the floor in a huge puddle.. it took a good five minutes to sort it out and stop the bleeding/catch some of the blood. 
I didnt look but had my head in my hand going dizzy and seeing stars (i have a thing about needles) and nearly fainted!

THEN went to waiting room for my radaap injection and they forgot about me so was there for an hour (still hadnt eaten for a good 20 hours) and when they finally saw me that stung like a bitch! 


phew! Needed to get that off my chest! :D 

Glad its over now.

Nice to hear your LO is growing well tiggerz! And nice bump newfie x


----------



## Star7890

In other topics, I dreamt I gave birth to an eyeball last night *shudders* x


----------



## tiggerz

ER that's awful!!! Glad that's over for you!!! And please don't give birth to eyeballs again lol xxx eww!!!!


Proper kicks I felt from approx 19 wks and it was another wk or so for dh to feel them from the outside!!! Flutters etc were earlier though xxx


----------



## newfielady

Yup. I felt movement, or flutters from 14 weeks on. :
Please, no more eyeballs ER. :sick:


----------



## newfielady

Merry Christmas Girls! Just in case I miss you. I'll be very busy tomorrow at work. :hugs:


----------



## Star7890

Midwife apt today:

BP: 125/80
Position: ceph (head down) long
Everything seemed fine! heartbeat/fundal height etc 

Merry christmas ladies! I know we will all be busy over the next few days so see you in 2012! :D xxx


----------



## bellaswedus

yes, merry christmas everyone. have a wonderful time with you loved ones. imagine next year this time we will be celebrating our first christmas with tiny little cute babies of our own. i can't wait. big hug to you all.


----------



## tiggerz

Merry Christmas ladies and babies x x Enjoy yourselves x x 


ER  for a great appt xxx


----------



## belle254

Hi all :)
just dropped it to wish everyone a fantastic christmas! thankyou for being so supportive throughout ttc and now the early stages.
Had my scan the other day and have been put back a few days, as you can see from my ticker. Sonographer said it was the clearest scan she'd seen in a long time and baby was perfect, somersaulting and kicking while i couldn't feel a thing :) I said i bet you say that to all the girls :haha:
Have a good new year too! Love to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## belle254

And bubba at 11 + 3, EDD now 9th July 2012 :cloud9:
Got a feeling its a boy! too bad we're not going to find out! :yellow:

https://i39.tinypic.com/wbqxox.jpg


----------



## newfielady

Def looks like a little boy to me belle.
Glad your appointment went well ER.
Bella, I know, I can't wait to see what next Christmas will bring. :D


----------



## Star7890

It looks like a boy to me too belle but we will see come july!

Pointless post but I just wanted to see my ticker as a squash! haha xx


----------



## newfielady

haha ER. It's alright for someone to post, I thought eveyone had taken off lol.


----------



## Star7890

:flower:


----------



## newfielady

Love the pics ER. I'm hoping to get some maternity pictures done a little bit later on. :)


----------



## bellaswedus

er very beautiful pictures. are they proffessional? 

newfie nice avatar pic on you and oh. 

belle - looks like a boy to me as well. looks so cute.


----------



## Star7890

No bellas I did them myself.. going to do some with my OH to frame when I get even bigger :) xxx


----------



## tiggerz

Lovely pics ER!!!! 

Belle, baby looks so cute and looks like a little boy to me aswel

I hope you all enjoyed Christmas, we had a great time, DD is the perfect age for Christmas this yr - all magical!!


----------



## bellaswedus

so here are a couple of bump pics that my friend took with her phone. this was almost week 18. :)
 



Attached Files:







bilde(2).jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 7









bilde(3).jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## newfielady

You'll pop before you know it bellas.


----------



## bellaswedus

so newfie you think my bump looks small for 18ish week?


----------



## newfielady

This was me at 18 weeks. I was tiny beforehand, had good muscle tone and I'm tall. All things which affect our bump size the doctor told me. :D
 



Attached Files:







18+4Weeks.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bellaswedus

oki, thank you newfie. i understand what you mean. i guess i am not that worried. my bump is almost similar to your 18 week bump. :)


----------



## tiggerz

Bellas I think you look gorgeous and a perfect sized bump for your frame x


----------



## bellaswedus

aww thank you so much tiggerz. :)


----------



## newfielady

Very true, your bump looks about "my" sized. lol. Here's my bump today.
 



Attached Files:







babystuff 012.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bellaswedus

great pic on you and your 28+ week bump. 

holly cr*p, girls i just realized that you are all reaching the last 10 weeks of your pregnancy. i can't belive it. how exciting. it is going to be a dread for the rest of us when you three have given birth and belle and i still have 8-16 weeks to wait around until we give birth. 

hope you all are doing great. 

impatient - how are you? please do write and tell us how you are doing and what your plan is. big hug to you my dear.


----------



## tiggerz

29 wks today!!! 

Bellas we will still be here offer you support hunny  

Impatient, I'd like to know how you're doing too x 

ER, hope you're feeling better!???


----------



## Star7890

Yes I feel better now tiggerz thanks for asking :)
Had a lot of pressure over last few days though, in back and ribs and he keeps pushing his bum right up under my ribcage at the side which is painful :( 
Had over 12 braxton hicks contractions in an hour and a half yesterday.. rung L&D and they said ring back in a couple of hours if they dont settle down.. they did so thats good!
My mum let slip last night that she is planning a baby shower for me! haha shes useless.. I dont know when etc so Im not going to mention it now! :D


Well 30 weeks today! 
It seems so FAR ALONG I cant get my head around it! 

Between 7 and 12 weeks till I *should* meet our little boy! Cant wait to see his face and kiss and cuddle him xxx


----------



## tiggerz

Glad you're feeling better ER! 

BH are a pita!!! Glad they settled for you ER! Make sure you keep drinking lots of water as being even slightly dehydrated can set them off :-( 

I've also been having BH :-( I am still laying in bed, the last one I had was very strong and made my tummy rock solid and took my breath away - not good so going to relax and see of they stop :-( 

Hope everybody else is doing ok xxx


----------



## newfielady

Glad everyone is doing well. Happy New Year!
Don't worry bella, we'll still be around. :D


----------



## bellaswedus

hi girls, we went for our 20 week scan here in sweden today(we will have another one in the states on the fifth as well). the tech said everything looked good. we also found out the gender. :) it is a girl. we are on the same team newfie. :)

also happy new year to all of you!


----------



## impatientmumm

Hello Ladies

Hope you all had a wonderful Xmas and New Year, we had the worst end to the year, a week before xmas my OH had a fit in work, it was the scariest thing I've ever gone through! By the time I got to him he was starting to come round (an hour after the fit) but wasnt really sure who I was!

He had a nights stay in hospital and was discharged once the CT scan came back clear (thank god). We are now waiting for him to go for an MRI scan as they are quering epilepsy and then we will see a neurologist after this to confiem what casued the fit. 

Obviously the most important thing is that OH is ok, but unfortunately, he is currently unable to drive due to the fit, we havent informed the dvla yet as we are waiting for confirmation on what caused the fit, if it is epilepsy then it is an immediate 12 month loss of licence if it is not epilepsy I think it may be reduced to 6 months it depends on how nice dvla are feeling that day!
To make things worse as OH is a farmer he is useless to his employers if he cant drive so we are just waiting for a phone call now to confirm they dont want him back in work!!
We are st risk of losing our house (we rent) as I cant afford everything on my wages, but we have both said we wil remain positive!!

I think e should put ttc on hold now, but OH is determined he wants a LO and believes he will get money in no matter what, which I'm over the moon about I just dont want to add any extra pressure onto him.

So officially the worst year ever for us, but I refuse to let it ruin the start of whta we both hope is going to be an amazing year for us!!

So anyway enough of my downer how are you all xxxx


----------



## tiggerz

https://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j145/lj75/e10e09d7.jpg

Me and my huge bump - thanks son!!!! 29wks2days


----------



## tiggerz

(((hugs))) impatient I am truly sorry to read your news!!! I really have no idea what to say, I just hope things work out for your hunny and you leave all the crap behind in 2011!!!! I wish you all the very best of luck for 2012!!!


----------



## newfielady

I'm with tiggerz, not really sure what to say. I guess it's good news that the ct scan came back clear. Is it possible that it could have been a freak thing, like just one time. You don't lose you license here for one seziure. :wacko:
Tiggerz, nice bump, you're not _that_ huge lol.
Yeah for :pink: bella. I got some more stuff for the baby today. Feels like I'm starting to get somewhere now. lol.
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bellaswedus

impatient - how awful. i am sorry to hear that about your oh. is he ok and better now? or is he feeling as if he is going to have a seizure? i have had child epilepsy that dissapeard when i was around 25 years old. i know it is not a fun thing to have seizures. specially when you are trying to go on with life. i hope your hubby gets better and that you guys find out what is wrong and if the docs can help him. i really hope a better 2012 for you dear.

tiggerz - lovely bump. it is amazing i have an ever bigger bump over night. i will post a pic once i take one. 

i am so happy for a little girl. the tech also said that there were no markers to indicate a downs baby. hope the high risk doc that will do the us in the states says the same thing. my oh wants to still do an amnio test just to be sure. because he doesn't trust the u/s results. 

how are you all doing? er how is your new house and how is it going with the bh?


----------



## Star7890

On new years eve I started to have braxton hicks contractions.. a few hours went by, I had terrible diarrhea (tmi ) and I notcied how close they kept coming. 
Started to time them and they were every five minutes so after another two hours rung the hospital who told me to ring back in another two hours if they carried on.. well I had a NYE party to go to so it slipped to the back of my mind and I ignored them.
New years day about 5pm I started noticing them again.. by 9.30 they were every two minutes, lasting 30-40 seconds and I started getting twinges so rung the hospital and they asked me to come in. 

To cut a long story short after a few hours of monitoring and blood tests it was found that I have a virus and that is why my rundown body is causing me to have braxton hicks... my blood pressure was found to be 145/103 so I have to return for a bp profile in a few days.

I have had tightenings constantly for the past two days now.. and they are driving me mad. Also having twinges, pressure and losing some thick tissue like white globs (which I know, even if it is bits of plug they can regenerate)

Im sorry about your OH imaptient things can only get better..
And congrats on your pink bump bellas xxx


----------



## tiggerz

Keep your feet up ER and rest as much as possible, little max has to stay put a few more weeks yet!!!


----------



## newfielady

I'm with tiggerz, put your feet up and relax ER. Max isn't done baking yet. :haha: But seriously though, take it easy. :)


----------



## Star7890

Wish I COULD relax.. I dont finish work till the 20th and work is really getting to me.. I spend the day on my feet and Im starting to dread going in and I snap at OH the night before.. I dont mean to but its the worry of work thats making me take it out on him..

For example last night (I will laugh about this someday) I get a text off my boss at 9pm to tell me he couldnt arrange cover in time for my wednesday shift!! So the NIGHT BEFORE my supposed 'Day off' Im told Im have to go in. 
I set off crying and couldnt stop and my OH didnt understand why (lol) then I had a fit because the chicken I made for tea didnt work out right.. I was literally wailing. Over some bloody chicken! 

Hormones! 

Seriously though... when I finish work I AM DOING NOTHING for at least a week or two.. Im just gonna sleep sleep sleep, watch trashy tv, play on bnb and get people to wait on me hand and foot (haha). I need a bit of TLC im so rundown and tired all the time and living on 4 hours sleep a night..

Sorry for the rant! xx


----------



## tiggerz

ER it's bloody exhausting isn't it!!! I would have told the boss I had plans if it was my day off, not your problem! If work is getting too much can't you be signed off early???? I am also finding it hard to sleep, for example the other night I was watching trash on tv until 6am!!!!! I just couldn't sleep, I then fell asleep for 2 hours max! This is becoming common for me and I have 2 children to sort out and cart here there and everywhere - I'm knackered!!!!

Oh well, won't be long and our babies will be here, not that that will get us more sleep but at least it will feel worth it with all the snuggly cuddles!!

Oh and we finally bought the baby a pushchair!!!!! Mamas and papas sola and carry cot!!!! AND a gliding crib and bedding!!!! Feel like I'm getting somewhere now! I also had a trip upto mothercare the other day for some bits and bobs for my labour/or over night bag!


----------



## Star7890

Its getting exciting now isnt it tiggerz? (and newfie!) It feels really quite close! In 6 weeks time we'll be pretty much full term! 
Im very excited yet a little apprehensive about the birth.. not about the pain, more about the fact you NEVER know what is going to happen! And when! 

Max's room is being plastered this weekend hopefully so I can start doing bits in there and decorating with my OH which Im really looking forward to.. and cant wait to put up his cot, wash his clothes, put all his teddies and things in there! Ill probably just end up sitting in there all the time when its done, got a rocking chair too so it will lovely and relaxing... 

Right, Im off to do some planning for his room now Im excited! 

Oh, and measured my own fundal height today and it was 31cm which is about right! 

xxx hope everyone is well! Got two days off work from tomorrow and I CANT WAIT to have a lie in! xD


----------



## Star7890

:happydance:


----------



## bellaswedus

er i hope you are doing better. i am sure the next few weeks will flight by for you guys. you are really getting close to seeing your babies in real life. 

tiggerz - nice, seems like you've got almost everything you need now. post pics if you have some. 

er - the pic you posted are those the furniture for max? really nice. i love white and then you can play with clours in the room. 

newfie - nice stuff for danni. i need to start buying things and getting situated as well. 

well ladies today we are going for our 20 week scan here in the states as well as doing the amniocentesis test to see that everything is ok with our litle princess. i am now more scared of mc than anything else. please keep us in your thoughs/prayers today. just 3hrs and 30mins left until the test.


----------



## newfielady

bella, you'll be fine. Just take it easy for a while afterwards. :hugs:
Dannie is sticking her head up in my ribs tonight so it's quite uncomfortable sitting down. :dohh:
Finished work today (for good :happydance:) and got school all ready to go for Monday. All and all, a good day. :thumbup:


----------



## newfielady

Well ladies, got my birth plan done today. :thumbup: It's a long one though, lol.

Name: Shaumini Sheppard
Partner's Name: Daniel Sheppard
Due Date: March 20 2012

Allergies: laytex
Blood Type: A
Rh Factor: +

Health Care Provider Name: Dr. Farhat
Hospital/Birthing Center where you plan to deliver: Central Health

Labor induction/augmentation

If I go past my due date if baby and I's health is not at risk, I would prefer not to be induced

I would prefer trying the following methods to induce labor:
* Walking
* Sexual Intercourse

Environment
I would like the following to be present during labor: Daniel, family
I would like the following to be present during actual birth: Daniel
I would like to bring music.
I would like to wear my own clothes.
I would prefer to stay in one room during labor, birth, and post delivery if available.
I would like to be able to walk around, mobility is important to me.

Equipment
I would like the following equipment available to me. If unavailable, I would like to bring them with me, if possible.
* Birthing bed
* Shower

Preparation
I would prefer not to be given an enema
I would prefer no IV unless absolutely necessary.

Monitoring
I would prefer no monitoring to be done if there are no signs of distress.
I would prefer external monitoring if monitoring is necessary.

Anesthesia - Pain medication
I would prefer to try laboring without pain medication. I will ask if I would like something for pain. Please do not ask me.
I would like to try narcotic medications before being offered an epidural.

First Stage of Labor
I do not want to be seperated from my partner during labor or birth.
I would like the option of returning home if my labor is not progressing.
I would like no time limits on laboring and prefer labor not to be augmented unless medically necessary.
I would prefer my water not be broken during labor.
I would prefer vaginal exams kept to a minimum.




Episiotomy
I'd prefer not to have an episiotomy.

Second Stage of Labor (pushing)
I would like to be able to try any position comfortable during pushing.
I would like to wait to push until I feel the urge even if I am fully dilated.
I would like no time limits on pushing.
I would like counting to help me push.

After Birth
My partner does not wish to cut the cord. Please do not ask.
I would like to have baby\'s first bath and assessment to be done in my presence.
I do not wish to see my placenta after birth. Please do not show it to me.
I would like baby to room in with me.
I would like to be discharged as soon as possible.

Cesarian Section


Breastfeeding
bottlefeed
I would like my baby to have a pacifier. I am aware of the risks for nipple confusion.

Circumcision
I do not want to have my baby circumcised.

Additional Comments
If Cesarian Section is needed, I do NOT want to be awake. Baby should be given to Daniel asap. Do NOT offer me an epidural. I would like baby cleaned before being given to me.


----------



## tiggerz

Bellas how did it go??????

Newfie - great plan! I haven't done one yet :-s 

ER getting very exciting!! 

My update: sorry I've not been around as much been busy sorting things out for baby, since new yr I have started to realise how close we are to the birth!!! Gave me a kick up the butt!! 
We had to change my car, so have found one thats large enough for our growing family!! An s max! Really nice car - just waiting for my number plate to be transferred! 
We have ordered the pushchair! We finally decided after lots of trips and deliberations on the M&P sola with carrycot and maxi cosi isofix car seat!
We had a gliding crib delivered and beautiful bedding! 
Still have lots to sort but it feels like we're getting somewhere now!! 

Apart from that I am having awful BH and finding it difficult to walk far :-( Babies position sucks!! Not sure which way up he is at the moment but he was head down - movements are harsh :-( he feels like he scrapes his knees against my insides :-( 

Hope everybody is ok! I'll get some pics up of my purchases after the weekend xxx


----------



## newfielady

We're going with the lady bird collection by baby boots. https://www.sears.ca/product/baby-boots-md-ladybird-4-piece-crib-set/632-000047530-38153 We're thinking about painting the room pink and the wall that will be behind the crib brown. Our furniture is white so it should all blend together nicely.


----------



## tiggerz

30 W E E K S T O D A Y !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Newf thats cute bedding!!!!!!!!!!!!! Very nice 

This is what we've chosen for our baby while he is in his gliding crib in our room!! We will probably go for a cute blue set once he moves into his own room with his full sized cot.

https://www.mothercare.com/Precious...&pf_rd_i=0&pf_rd_p=231490887&pf_rd_s=center-7


----------



## newfielady

Awww, so sweet tiggerz.


----------



## bellaswedus

hello ladies, 

newfie, tiggerz great stuff you got your little ones. really love it. 

my oh and i really have lots to do but it is comforting to know that you tiggerz have mainly done all your shopping around week 30 which gives us some time. if you can do it so can we. :) 

newfie - what a great birth plan. i shall start thinking about that once i start relaxing and get to finally enjoy our pregnancy. 

congrats on being 30 weeks pregnant tiggerz. 

so, we did the amnio...must admit it is the most horrible thing we have ever done in our lifes. so the u/s tech did the scan first and said everything looked great, then asked us if we still wanted to do the amnio. we said yes so the doc came in and looked at baby and said she didn't recommed the amnio any more. which made my oh and i so nervous. she said take a minute and think about it. oh my god i hate that they do this to you. because we have now based on the first results and recommendation thought through it all and concluded we wanted the amnio. it is not fair of them to put us in the situation when we have already made a hard decision. anyway, i started crying and even my oh did because the whole thing felt horrible. like we were horrible people but we just said lets do it because that is what we had made a decison on. 

it didn't hurt or anything. the whole process just lasted for a minut and then we were done. i felt no pain either. 

we will get results in 2-3 weeks time. the risk for mc is 0.5% but the risk is there for the next two weeks. we are more scared for a mc than anything else. 

will keep you updated when we know more. on monday i have an appointment with my ob so i hope to hear our baby's heartbeat. it is so frightning but we are trying to stay calm and positive. :)


----------



## tiggerz

Bellas, what an awful situation!! But I am sure all will be well and when you get your results you will be over the moon! Then you can really get the shopping started!! I have literally got everything since new yr - it's been fun!! I don't like buying tooo early, I know there's always risk but I am awful for thinking I'll jinx things - I guess that's why I wait as long as I dare!! Goodluck with your results - put those feet up for a few days xxx


----------



## newfielady

That's poop they made you feel that way bella. But I would have gone through with it as well, for my own piece of mind. Just take it easy, you'll be fine. :)


----------



## Star7890

Possible water infection now! Just waiting for the results :( 

xx


----------



## tiggerz

Awaiting the physio to ring back, SPD getting worse :-( not having a good day :-(


----------



## Star7890

tiggerz said:


> Awaiting the physio to ring back, SPD getting worse :-( not having a good day :-(

Same :(

What are we like?! 

Hospital today found protein and white blood cells in urine and my blood pressure was 145/90 xx 

Im so so fed up :(


----------



## tiggerz

So over this now ER!! Sounds like you are too, find me the ff button to 37 wks if baby would be safe!!!!


----------



## tiggerz

Got the call back this morning, 30 January!!! So 3 more weeks of barely being able to walk - whoop whoop :-( :-( :-( :-(


----------



## bellaswedus

oh my it seems like everyone is going through something instead of us enjoying our pregnancies. 

er i truly hope you get better soon. 

tiggerz i hope time flies by till the 30th for you. i want the next couple of weeks to fly by to so i can get the result and know i am past the mc risk caused of amnio phase. before we know it the time will be here. 

on the positive i have now officially felt kicks/movements from my little girl. what an amazing feeling. felt it the first time on saturday. if scared me at first cause i thought she was trying to get out. hihi considering i had just a couple of days prior gonne through the amniocentesis. but then she stopped again i felt her move/kick on sunday morning and my oh could put his hands on my lower part of belly and feel her as well. how cool. mon, tue and today i have felt her but she seems more tucked in so i can't feel from the outside. but it makes me happy to feel this. 

we went to my ob on monday and she listend to the heartbeat and baby seems fine so far. 

newfie, belle and impatient how are you guys?


----------



## Star7890

Its lovely feeling your first kicks isnt it bellas? Glad your little girl is doing well.. have you thought of any names? 

Update from yesterdays appointment:

Fundal height: 32cm
Heartbeat good
Midwife felt babys size and said he doesnt feel big at all... (I was worried he was huge)
Urine clear/ free of infection (But previous day hopsital found protein and white blood cells?)
Bp was firstly 145/91 then 146/96... and i was sent to hospital AGAIN.. 

So had another afternoon of monitoring and blood tests only to be told it had come done again and results were clear (suprise surprise!)

I have been booked in with a consultant/doctor at the hospital for two weeks time who is going to review me to see what is going on because Ive had so many scares and hospital visits.. and they said he might even do a scan..

phew! 

This little monkey is really worrying his mummy! x


----------



## tiggerz

Bellas congratulations on feeling baby moving!!!! Won't be long until you're feeling kicks on your hands! Exciting times x and really good news following the amnio!!

ER, hope you're ok! These babies are really giving us a run for the money aren't they!!! 

SPD is being very unkind to me, I've been placed on the emergency list do I'm keeping my fingers crossed I might get a cancellation!! 

Today I've had the baby car seat delivered, love it!! Yesterday the base was delivered, so that side of things is all sorted!!!! We've ordered the pushchair and carrycot! And the other day we got the gliding crib! Feels like things are coming together! 

Still getting quite alot of braxton hicks and sleeping has been awful, laying on either side to rest baby doesn't like it and he feels like a bag of eels!! So I have no clue of how to rest anymore :-( I am shattered!!! 

Newfie - how are you??? 

Impatient, how is your husband???? Anymore news???


----------



## bellaswedus

er i hope they figure out why you are having to go so often to the hospital. 

tiggerz what is spd? i can't even start to imagine what it will be like to have a big belly and not find the right position to get a good nights sleep. i already feel that i don't sleep well. i really hope this change for your sleep pattern as soon you will be awake at all odd hrs of the night. :) 

er good question - we have no names............girls you are more than welcome to give us some ideas on names. i always loved the name madison but when saying it the scandanavian way it doesn't sound so good. so that name is out. please help us out. something cute. :) 

also i meant to ask you tiggerz since you have kids already. is it a good idea to start buying diapers and wipes? if so how many of each size for the first couple of month? i just thought it might be a good idea to start stacking on things like that, or what do you think? what have the rest of you done? 

very greatful for all of your helps ladies.


----------



## tiggerz

Bellas, I've never stocked up with wipes or nappies! I get a couple of packs of nappies and a box of say 6 packs of wipes before birth - we are always in the supermarket so get them with our normal shopping. 

SPD is:
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symphysis_pubis_dysfunction

I like the name Madison - but cant imagine the accent!?? We are struggling with boy names :-(


----------



## bellaswedus

oh my god how horrible spd sounds. i sure hope you can get help with that. i never thought pregnancy would bring so much pain (physically and mentally). i thought once i fall pregnant it would be a walk in the park. hahaha i feel for you and i really hope i don't get to experience those pains. i can't take anymore. 

i know it is so hard finding a name. how about noah, harry, sebastian, theo, leo, liam......well that is all the names i could think of right now. :) 
but i hope we both find names to our lo soon.


----------



## tiggerz

Thank you bellas x I'm sure you'll be fine, I got SPD in my 2nd preg and this one.

Thank you for your name suggestions, we both like Leo and Liam but I don't know if it's what I want to call my baby but they are both on our list!!! Harry is gorgeous but our surname begins with H and it's my sons best friends name! Noah is our 16 wks old neighbours baby's name - he is adorable!!!!!! Sebastian I live but DH hates it :-( Naming babies is so difficult!!!!!


----------



## bellaswedus

oh my godness tell me about it.....our problem is not findig names but when you are 33 and your oh is 37 and most of our friends already have babies finding a name becomes really hard. top that off with a large family it becomes almost impossible. oh well we have decided to come up with 10 names each and then we will go through those and toss out the ones the other doesn't like then we will worst case senario draw from a hat if we can't agree. hahaha we'll see.


----------



## tiggerz

Lol but sounds like a good idea!!! We will have a short list and then ask both children what they think to the names on the list, to make sure neither of them hate a name! We will then probably name baby at birth!! 
Goodluck with your deliberations!!!


----------



## Star7890

tiggerz said:


> We are struggling with boy names :-(


Ive still got little Leo in my head for you tiggerz :) x


----------



## tiggerz

How are you ER???????


----------



## Star7890

Im okay.. a little apprehensive about whats going on with me.. I would love to know why my blood pressure is getting so high at times and then when I'm going to the hospital its going lower than it ever has before! It just feels like a waste of time for everyone..

I finish work next friday but only have five working days left... which I cant wait for. Then I can finally get my arse in gear and sort things out for this little baby! 

Its scary because I dont know which way everything is going to go and when.. will i end up having him earlier because of my blood pressure or develop pre-eclampsia or even go overdue I dont have a clue :/ 

But I suppose no one does really do they xxxxx 

Hope your SPD is somewhat managable today tiggerz hun... where are you newfie? :)


----------



## tiggerz

ER, are you getting stressed at work or home? Could that be effecting your blood pressure? Very strange when you go to hospital it comes down, I'm the opposite mine goes sky high at hospital as I'm so apprehensive - they always have to do mine a couple of times! Are you using a blood pressure monitor at home?? Could you take it with you, so you can compare readings to the hospitals equipment?? 
I hear your fears loud and clear!!! I'm on #3 and it doesn't get any easier!! I am petrified, I am scared as its #3 labour will be really fast, my mum lives 2 hrs away and she is looking after my children!!! So if it happens fast and with no warning I am going to be panicking!!! I would like to order my labour to start at around 9am on a week day so mum has until 3pm to get here!!! 
We will all be ok, but the fears will never disappear - part and parcel I think, it's a massive event in a families life!!!


----------



## tiggerz

SPD CANCELLATION APPT TODAY!!!!! 
Please please please let it help me thus time!!!!


----------



## bellaswedus

ladies - i just wanted to share with you our surprise phone call from the doc's office and the lab. the amniocentesis showed that our baby was very much healthy and no downs, no trisomy and no spinal bifida. we are soooooooo happy. this is such great news. :) the risk of mc is still there but i am finally going to disregard that anything bad is going to happen and just enjoy my pregnancy. oh yeah they also checked the gender of baby and she is still a girl. :) 

tiggerz - won't you have a planned c-section?


----------



## newfielady

Sorry I dissapeared ladies. I've been having a rough time since Sunday. I have extreme back pain and I thought it was another water infection but my waters were clear? Even though I have a fever of 100.4 2 nights running? The doctor says the baby is more than likely sticking into my back and causing the "discomfort". :wacko: I'm gonna smack him one, he doesn't know how much it hurts. :cry: Trying to do school to now, online so it's nice I don't even have to get out of my jammies. :)


----------



## impatientmumm

Hello Ladies

Hope you are all well, I'm sorry you all seem to be havinf a bit of rough time as the countdown kicks in to meeting your LO's. I hope it gets a bit better for you all.

I got my first blaring positive opk tonight, first one after the miscarriage so really excited for bd'ing with OH. I am thinking positive and I reckon this is going to be our month, just feel it in my waters somehow. My New outlook on life is to be positive about everything and it will happen for you, if I'm negative I think thats when things go wrong!!

xxxxx


----------



## bellaswedus

impatient - so glad to see you are back. so exiting that you got your first postive opk. i will say a prayer for you. :) you are so right positiv thinking is a good. although sometimes so though. i know you will be fine, lets cross our finger for a bfp for you this month. big hug to you dear.


----------



## tiggerz

bellaswedus said:


> tiggerz - won't you have a planned c-section?


Why? I've never had a section before??
Bellas, great great news re amnio!!! Don't over go things, got to keep baby girly safe :cloud9:


Impatient!! How exciting re ttc and +opk!!!! GOODLUCK, I didn't realise you were going to try again right now, I'm so sxcited for you!!!! 


Newfie, hope you're feeling better soon!!!


----------



## bellaswedus

thank you tiggerz. i will definatly try not to lift things for a while. just to be on the safe side. 

i thought you had told me/us a while back that you would have a planned csec due to somethink i can't remeber. i vaguely remeber that you therefore could possibly be giving birth before er. maybe i am wrong. if so i am so sorry. :)


----------



## tiggerz

Bellas no never said I need a c section hunny, but I have GD - they don't like you to go over due dates so hopefully will have a membrane sweep at 37/38 wks!!!??? But they won't organise a section for me unless it became necessary for the safety of either of us. My consultant won't even induce a pregnancy early as the failure rate is too high and too many women end up having emergency sections!


----------



## Star7890

Popping in quickly! We are painting the nursery today! Wooo!

Now off to make some bacon sandwiches to lure OH out of bed! :D xxx


----------



## Star7890

He got carried away with the paint! haha 

My 32 week Max bump :cloud9:


----------



## newfielady

Glad you're going to stay positive impatient. Hope everyone is keeping well. I'm working on my assignments now. :dohh: So much fun. I have to go see the Doctor again next Tuesday so I think I'll end up seeing the ob/gyn for a consultation.


----------



## Star7890

Tiggerz! Did you add me on facebook? :D 
or am I barking up the wrong tree haha anyone else have facebook? xx


----------



## tiggerz

Yes it was me, I sent a message after saying it was me, as I wondered if you'd realise!! Please dont mention babies gender on FB as not everybody knows


----------



## bellaswedus

tiggerz so sorry for misunderstanding the whole csection thing. :) 

i will be doing csection due to the myomectemy surgery i did back in april. i can never give birth like you girls. :( but still happy about being able to get preggers and having a baby. 

er you really have some great pregnancy pictures. are you taking them with a certain app or just fixing them once on the computer? i love the colors and all. :) 

newfie - how great for you being back in school. what are you studying? will you be taking classes while on maternaty leave? i am also in school doing my masters. i am right now sitting with a take home exam in economics that has to be in before tomorrow morning. i only have only final left in march and then my dissertation which i will be working on while on maternety leave. i hope i can do it. but the best thing is, i will have almost the whole year to finish. :) 

anyone have anything cool they have purchased to show? i love seeing those kind of pics. we will be shopping for some stuff next weekend. i can't wait.


----------



## tiggerz

Bellas, no need to apologise hunny - honest, you haven't offended me in the slightest!! 

I have bought a gliding crib, car seat, pushchair etc etc!! What are your first purchases going to be bellas??? You sound excited and rightly so  enjoy!!!


----------



## Star7890

So today at midwife..

Blood pressure: 120/80 (which is good for me!)
Urine: clear
Heartbeat: Fine!
Fundal height: 32 (was 32 last week too anyone know why this might be?)
Position: ceph long as per usual head down

I asked her about this consultant appointment Ive been booked in for next tuesday, and she said it will be because of my blood pressure and the monitoring, and she also said that he might even decide to induce me a little bit early since Ive been having problems 

But for now, its feet up time, a bit of trashy tv and an ice lolly better than an afternoon at the day unit any day!


----------



## tiggerz

ER Sounds like a good appt!!! I wouldn't be concerned about the measurement being 32 wks twice, it's so hit and miss anyway they always have a margin of error built in! If it was the same for 3/4 wks that's different xx So you're liking ice too then - I cannot eat enough of the stuff !!! Ice pops and ice cubes for me all day long!! 

Consultant appt tomorrow and GROWTH SCAN!!!! I am kinda worried this time as I have been struggling with my blood sugars :-( I hope I can report good news tomorrow :-s


----------



## newfielady

:hi:
I'm taking business admin. I'm doing it online so I can do it from home. :) I have 2 years with this program.
We've bought everything for the baby. We jut need to pick up a few bit's and bobs.
I have a scan on Monday now. The doctor is concerned with my lack of weight gain so they want to see if the baby is big enough. They are also getting concerned that my baby will not turn. She's been transverse almost the whole time. :wacko: It's starting to look like I _may_ end up having a c-section.
How are you ladies


----------



## bellaswedus

er hope all will be good with you and baby. 

tiggerz how did consultant appointment go? is everything fine? i am sorry to hear about your blood sugar. 

newfie - how much have you gained so far? i have only gained 3kg about 6 pounds, from my pre-pregnancy weight. I wounder if it is to little?! hmm please let us know how it goes for you. can you tell in what position baby is in? or is it only u/s that can tell? i hope things go well for you.

congrats to all of you three, you are all past week 30 not far at all until birth. so happy for you ladies. 

belle - how are you doing? 

impatient - how is it going for you? is your hubby better?


----------



## tiggerz

Hello all, so I had growth scan done today, baby still growing to dates  but has now turned transverse (sideways) He has his head to the right, bum to left and is looking at his feet??? Silly boy!!! I hope he turns, he was head down last time! She said she would talk about inductions next time :-D She always said last time she doesn't like inducing if baby is happy, but there is nothing to suggest baby is unhappy this time so must just be a change of policy! I know most hospitals don't like you going over with GD so I am happy she'll look at this this time, she also said she could/would try a sweep again first if I wanted, getting close - exciting but sooooo scary!!!! 

I've gained 2lb total, but have been pretty bunged up so this could be just needing to go to the toilet :-( sorry tmi!!! 
BP was 124/87 they did it again and it was 121/83 That's pretty high, isn't it?? 
Urine +glucose

So all in all good appt and I am happy to know that I won't be allowed to go over my dates


----------



## newfielady

> - how much have you gained so far? i have only gained 3kg about 6 pounds, from my pre-pregnancy weight. I wounder if it is to little?! hmm please let us know how it goes for you. can you tell in what position baby is in? or is it only u/s that can tell? i hope things go well for you.

I haven't gained any. I'm 2 lbs under my pre-pregnancy weight. :nope: I think 6 lbs at 21 weeks is fine. :) I _should_ have about 25 lbs on. I can tell what position the baby is in, I have been able to for a while. Her bum is to the left and her head is to the right. Thanks.

Tiggerz, even though you've had a couple questionable results, congrats on some good news. I never thought I would be one of those women who couldn't wait to be not pregnant again. :wacko:


----------



## Star7890

tiggerz said:


> Hello all, so I had growth scan done today, baby still growing to dates  but has now turned transverse (sideways) He has his head to the right, bum to left and is looking at his feet??? Silly boy!!! I hope he turns, he was head down last time! She said she would talk about inductions next time :-D She always said last time she doesn't like inducing if baby is happy, but there is nothing to suggest baby is unhappy this time so must just be a change of policy! I know most hospitals don't like you going over with GD so I am happy she'll look at this this time, she also said she could/would try a sweep again first if I wanted, getting close - exciting but sooooo scary!!!!
> 
> I've gained 2lb total, but have been pretty bunged up so this could be just needing to go to the toilet :-( sorry tmi!!!
> BP was 124/87 they did it again and it was 121/83 That's pretty high, isn't it??
> Urine +glucose
> 
> So all in all good appt and I am happy to know that I won't be allowed to go over my dates

Yeah your BP is a bit higher than the average but they dont start monitoring etc until it gets higher than 140/90.. glad you had a good growth scan! What did he look like on the screen? Im forever wondering what max looks like at the minute.. can you just see his face or can you still see a whole baby on the screen? xx


----------



## Star7890

How cute are these?! Made them for my friends surprise baby shower tonight :D xx


----------



## tiggerz

ERConnell said:


> tiggerz said:
> 
> 
> Hello all, so I had growth scan done today, baby still growing to dates  but has now turned transverse (sideways) He has his head to the right, bum to left and is looking at his feet??? Silly boy!!! I hope he turns, he was head down last time! She said she would talk about inductions next time :-D She always said last time she doesn't like inducing if baby is happy, but there is nothing to suggest baby is unhappy this time so must just be a change of policy! I know most hospitals don't like you going over with GD so I am happy she'll look at this this time, she also said she could/would try a sweep again first if I wanted, getting close - exciting but sooooo scary!!!!
> 
> I've gained 2lb total, but have been pretty bunged up so this could be just needing to go to the toilet :-( sorry tmi!!!
> BP was 124/87 they did it again and it was 121/83 That's pretty high, isn't it??
> Urine +glucose
> 
> So all in all good appt and I am happy to know that I won't be allowed to go over my dates
> 
> Yeah your BP is a bit higher than the average but they dont start monitoring etc until it gets higher than 140/90.. glad you had a good growth scan! What did he look like on the screen? Im forever wondering what max looks like at the minute.. can you just see his face or can you still see a whole baby on the screen? xxClick to expand...


Thank you for the info on bp ER!! This pg it's always been a little high but I think I get myself worked up about the appts!! 
We didn't see his face at all :-( :-( he was being difficult not only laying sideways but also facing away from the camera!!! This baby has a mind of his own!! You don't see the whole baby on the screen now either - just sections!!


----------



## tiggerz

PS The cakes look yummy!!!


----------



## Star7890

Last day at work today! It felt goood! 

No more 4.30am get-ups, I can relax, sort his nursery, wash and sort his clothes, put his moses basket up, work out how to use his steriliser, try and keep my blood pressure down and generally get prepared! :D So that gives me a good month at least to sort that out :) xx


----------



## tiggerz

ER how exciting!!!! Enjoy your relax from working!!!! You are going to love the rest!!!


----------



## Star7890

50 days to go!


----------



## newfielady

Just noticed my own ticker, only 1 month and 30 days until Danni gets here! :shock:


----------



## belle254

Hi all :) just dropping in to see how everyone is. Getting so close now ER! bet you cant wait to meet max :happydance:
everythings fine on my end, just had my 16 week app and its all excellent. just tired working non stop at the mo! xxxxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Hi belle. I was wondering how you were doing. Can't believe you're at 16 weeks! Have you told anyone yet? Or have you had either scan yet? Take care?


----------



## tiggerz

ER is in hospital, I hope she doesn't mind me posting to you ladies but I thought youd want to send her best wishes!! I read on FB that her BP is causing hassle and she's been given steroids for babys lungs should he need to be delivered early.... Let's all hope he stays put for a while longer yet and ER can get home soon!!!

(((huge huggles ER!!!)))


----------



## bellaswedus

oh my godness i hope er and max are fine. but will they induce her even if her water doesn't break? i am clueless in such things. my thoughts are will you er. 

tiggerz - glad to hear that most of your scan went well. hopefully the bp thing is because you are at the hospital. :) 

newfie - how cool that you can feel her body parts. i wonder when i will start to.....

belle - congrats on your pregnancy progress. are you finding out gender? or you are still going to stay on team yellow? do you have any scan pics of your baby to share? 

well i hope you are all doing good. we spent yesterday in shops looking for baby stuff. oh my god it is a jungle. so we ended up getting some stuff in the store then just going home and ordering some more online. 
so far we have gotten about 20 pcs of clothing. :) but not all are for new borns. some even for 1-2yr olds. 

then we got: diaper pail, bathtub, bouncer and some more stuff that i can't remember. :) 

one question, where are you letting your baby sleep the first few months? in your bed, in crib, moses basket, bassinet, cradel?


----------



## tiggerz

Bellas I don't know what will happen with ER, I guess they will try hard to keep BP down so Max can stay put for as long as possible! If they can't get the blood pressure to a safe level they will deliver baby I suspect! I have a friend on another site she was due on my edd and her baby roman has just been delivered due to pre eclampsia - baby is doing great!!! Fingers crossed for ER and Max!!! Let's hope all is well xxx 

Bellas, glad you've done some shopping - makes it feel very real doesn't it!!


----------



## newfielady

Thanks for the update Tiggerz. We had two girls go early on our March Mama's thread. I believe it was cervix issues for both of those ladies. Both babies are getting stronger so it's good. One baby was born at 26 weeks. :shock:

Bella: It's great to feel all those little baby parts but they certainly are pointy. :haha: Our baby will be sleeping in our room in her bassinet for the first month or maybe two then she's moving into her own room in her crib.

I'll be thinking or you ER and Max.


----------



## Star7890

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-get-off-my-chest-back-hosp.html#post15168988


----------



## belle254

Oh ER! so glad you're on the road to recovery now and max is ok. scary stuff! :hugs: 

Yep i had my 12 week scan and baby was pefect, and at 16 week app everything was fine. going to stay on team :yellow: all the way through hopefully! started buying clothes and stocking up on nappies and wipes!!

Some photos to keep you all updated! :flower:
12 week scan photo:
https://i39.tinypic.com/50j08.jpg

And my 15 week bump last week!
https://i39.tinypic.com/350w5kw.jpg


----------



## bellaswedus

wow er that is some crazy stuff you went through. but glad that things worked out well and you and max are back home doing fine.

belle - you have a nice bump going on for you. :) and what a cute little scan pic of your baby. if i am allowed to guess i will say you will have a baby boy. :)

how are the rest of you ladies doing today?


----------



## tiggerz

Belle you and baby are looking great!!! Your scan pic is adorable!!! Can't believe you're 16 wks already!!!

How is everybody!? So glad youre out ER!! 

I'm doing ok, just a little panicky at how close I am now and I feel totally disorganised


----------



## Star7890

tiggerz said:


> Belle you and baby are looking great!!! Your scan pic is adorable!!! Can't believe you're 16 wks already!!!
> 
> How is everybody!? So glad youre out ER!!
> 
> I'm doing ok, just a little panicky at how close I am now and I feel totally disorganised

I have that panicky feeling too, but no time to do it all yet! Really want to sort out his nursery, put his moses basket up and wash all his clothes etc but no energy yet xx


----------



## newfielady

Holy shit ER, what an ordeal. I'm glad you're home now though, with little max still tucked inside.
Belle- Can't believe how far along you are already. Where does time go? Cute little scan pic. :D And you're bump is off to a nice start. :thumbup:

Here's me today and my scan pics from yesterday. I don't know my measurements sorry ER, they don't give them to you here at the scan.
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 4









31weeks.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## tiggerz

ERConnell said:


> tiggerz said:
> 
> 
> Belle you and baby are looking great!!! Your scan pic is adorable!!! Can't believe you're 16 wks already!!!
> 
> How is everybody!? So glad youre out ER!!
> 
> I'm doing ok, just a little panicky at how close I am now and I feel totally disorganised
> 
> I have that panicky feeling too, but no time to do it all yet! Really want to sort out his nursery, put his moses basket up and wash all his clothes etc but no energy yet xxClick to expand...


Same here!!! I haven't even done my hospital bag yet!! I am exhausted, I have so much to do and I'm struggling!!! It doesn't help not sleeping at night :-( I keep setting myself little tasks but I keep failing :-(


----------



## bellaswedus

newfie - lovely bump. sorry it is so hard to make out what is on the scan pic. hihi or i am blind. happy that all went well for you and little danni. 

tiggerz and er - i hope you can still find some calm in the storm and relax. i guess it is hard to do it all. i am sure in the end we will be as prepared as we need to. :)

nothing new to report, just adding a couple of photos for now. :) the first one is a birthday party we had in our apt this past friday for a friend, second one is my 22 week bump and the last one is from my last birthday. :)


----------



## tiggerz

Bellas you are so beautiful!!!!


----------



## newfielady

The first pic is her hands folded together and the second is her foot.

Bella, your bump is looking great! And you're a hot tamale. :winkwink:


----------



## bellaswedus

aww thank you so much ladies. 

newfie - now that you told me what it is, it makes sens. :)


----------



## Star7890

Nearly 34 week bumpy x


----------



## tiggerz

Maxi bump is looking good ER!!!


----------



## Star7890

Packing my hospital bags today, washing a load of his clothes and getting the skirting boards fitted in his room! Busy busy busy! xx


----------



## tiggerz

Yay found a set of drawers for babies room so now mission on to wash dry and iron his cute little clothes


----------



## newfielady

I keep saying I'm gonna pack my hospital bag but I haven't got around to it yet. lol. Will do soon though. Crazy to think I only have 8 weeks left. :wacko:


----------



## tiggerz

Newf also still on my to do list :-s


----------



## bellaswedus

wow you guys are really soon on your ways to soon deliver your babies.........7-8weeks is not a long time and babies i guess are good to go and enter the world already by 37 weeks. but i have heard that for first time moms it is not unusual to go over the time, is that right? tiggerz, did you go over 40 weeks with your first son? 

well i am really happy and excited for you ladies. what will you all pack in your hospital bags? good to learn so i know what to get before it is my turn. :)


----------



## newfielady

I've heard it's common to go over, I hope not. :haha: In the hospital bag there should be, pjs, make-up, pads, (bathroom stuff) clothes, camera, batteries, music or books if you want it. You need clothes for baby, pampers, wipes, your own choice of formula, blankets. Clothes for dad and his bathroom stuff. Hmm, that's all I can think of off top of my head. :rofl:


----------



## tiggerz

Bellas, with my first I had him 5days late after having a labour scare and a week in hospital at 26 wks!!!! 2nd baby was 39 wks after 2 sweeps to get me started. This time the consultant has decided I won't be going over this time so I will find out her plan on 15 February!! 
But my mum spontaneously went into labour with me and my sister at 37 wks??!!


----------



## Star7890

A few pics from my mini surprise baby shower we had today! :)

34 weeks today, six weeks to go! xx

p.s I dont always look like that Im pulling a funny face! haha


----------



## tiggerz

Looks like you had a great time ER!! Your hair looks really lovely  

How is your BP now - all ok?


----------



## Star7890

Yep it even went down to 116/56 at my profile this morning.. which now Im thinking sounds really low haha but it was averaging at about 128/70 xx


----------



## bellaswedus

hello ladies - i hope you all had a wonderful weekend. 

newfie - thank you for giving me the list of musts in the hospital bad. but i was just wondering why oh needs his bathroom stuff and cloths? are dad's allowed to stay at the hospital with baby and mom? 

tiggerz - that is awsome that you get to find out the plan for giving birth. its only 15days left. i hope your baby plans to come out on time or just a few days before on his own. :) 

er - looks like you had a nice time. did your oh surprise you with a baby shower? i love the ballons. 

are you all ladies having a baby shower? 

belle how is it going? 

impatient - how is ttc going? i hope you are doing good. 

oh by the way ladies when is vitality day? is it week 24? or is it later?


----------



## newfielady

Dads stay with mom and baby here. I thought it was normal everywhere :shrug: I had a shower too.
Looks like you had a nice time at your shower ER.
V-Day is 26 weeks I believe. I can't remember anymore :dohh: I'm pretty sure though. :D
Yes, I was wondering how impatient was getting on.


----------



## tiggerz

V day in the UK is 24 wks


----------



## bellaswedus

i guess it is like tiggerz said 24 weeks for v day here in the states as well. :) thank you for the info ladies. 

newfie - wow you just thought me something. i didn't know about the father being able to stay over night at the hospital. so i called and i found out that we will have our own privat room. my oh can stay over. baby will be in our room with us as long as everything is fine with her. yiiiiiiiiippppppppiiiiiiii. i didn't know all this so it is a great surprise. this way both oh and i can bond with baby from the start. 

i guess it is the same in sweden exept there you have to pay a small fee of $20 per night for dad to stay over. what i find strange is that i have never heard any of my friends say that their oh stayed over night at the hospital when they gave birth. hmmm

thank you so much ladies for all the valuble information you share. i appriciate them a LOOOOOOOOOT!!!


----------



## newfielady

Oh well, as long as I helped you find out some good news. :D
Oops, maybe it is 24 weeks. :wacko: I can't remember anymore! :dohh:


----------



## impatientmumm

Hi girls

Wow this thread isnt going to be here much longer you're all going to have had your little babies before you know it - time has gone so quick, well probably not for you though lol

CD4 here, af came on schedule on Sat, I was down for that day then I picked myself up, this is my first proper af since the d&c so hopefully it's a good luck sign for a good month!!

Good luck if I dont speak to any of you before the birth of your lo's xxxx


----------



## newfielady

Stay positive impatient. Each cycle brings you one closer to your forever baby. :)


----------



## bellaswedus

impatient - so glad to hear from you. i know it is easier said than done but stay posetive. you will have your baby before you know it. we are here when you need to talk. 

newfie - that was so nicely written. i like that each af is closer to your forever baby. 

how are you all doing? er are you feeling better? tiggerz are you getting your baby room ready? newfie, how is school? are you doing ok with that plus being pregger? are you also working still? i hope things are going good for all of you. big hug from me. :)


----------



## newfielady

Thanks Bella. School is going great. I'm at least a week ahead in all my courses. :haha: I'm done work, decided that work + school + pregnant = too much. lol. I'm trying to get ahead of the game now so when the baby comes I'll have a few days to just sit back and relax (school wise lol).


----------



## Star7890

My new ticker just scared me! haha! 2 weeks and 4 days till Im full term? No! 


Glad your course is going well newfie, keep up the good work xxx


----------



## tiggerz

Back from MW 33wks 4 days!!! BP was lower than it ever is at an hospital appt, urine was fine, bump measuring 34cm perfect! and the most fantastic news BABY IS NOW HEAD DOWN!!!!!!! Last night he felt like he was more diagonal rather than his transverse position - he's been really squirming round for a couple of days and he has managed to turn himself round - I'm so pleased!!!! Now I need some duck tape to stop him moving back again!!!!!!!!! He's not engaged but very low - not expecting him to engage (3rd baby) my 2nd didn't until labour!! Just happy he's head down and low!!!!!
MW said the consultant will probably want to induce at 38 wks so potentionally I could have my baby THIS MONTH!!!!!!! 

Bellas we won't decorate baby's room until he moves in there - between 6 & 9 mths! It's cream anyway so all good!! We will decorate when I know what theme I want, we have bought cute bedding for his small gliding crib for in our bedroom but I don't want to buy bedding for his proper cot yet - will chose that when he's here, then decorate around that  We've bought him some furniture so I can get his clothes washed and put away - all very exciting!!! 


GOODLUCK impatient!!!! Keep believing!!!


----------



## bellaswedus

wow tiggerz - how wonderful. you are not far away to delivering. i can't belive how fast time flies by. 

er - i can imagine it is scarier the closer you get. but you will do wonderful and have your baby max in your arms soon. 

newfie - impressive. i am glad things are working out good. it seems like you have a great plan forward. 


so, please ladies advise me on this. where will your babies be sleeping for the first year? will they share bed with you or be in a mb, crib, bas? i am curious. 

we want her in the same room as us the first 6months then in her own room. what we can't figure out is if we should buy a bassinet or a moses basket for the first 3-4months? which one do you guys recommend? 
or should we just get the crib right away and have it in our room and then move it to hers when she is 6months? please advise me. :)


----------



## tiggerz

Bellas, I had a Moses basket with DD and it only lasted 3 months and I wasn't ready to move her out of our room so we had to buy a gliding crib - she then stayed in our room until 9 mths approx! When we moved her into her own room we then put her in a proper cot. We are planning on keeping this baby in our room for 6/9 mths too in a gliding crib then in his own room with proper cot! HTH x


----------



## bellaswedus

thank you for your response tiggerz. so what you are saying is that a gliding crib will fit a baby for as long as 6-9months? that would be better investment than a moses basket then?


----------



## tiggerz

bellaswedus said:


> thank you for your response tiggerz. so what you are saying is that a gliding crib will fit a baby for as long as 6-9months? that would be better investment than a moses basket then?

By far a better idea than a basket IMO - baby has more room in a gliding or swinging crib!!! I would never buy another Moses basket


----------



## Star7890

My bubs will be in his moses basket for the first three/four months then in his own room in his cot.. well thats what Ive planned in my head but im a first time mum so god knows how things will turn out :) xxx


----------



## bellaswedus

thank you ladies for your input. 

er - i know what you mean, being a first time mom we may have lots of plans for how things should or will be but how it pans out might be completly different when baby arrives. 
therefore, i will probably take tiggerz advice on getting a crib/sliding crib as she has already been there done that with two kids already. :) 

yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyy guess what today is MY V DAY i am so excited. :) so what is the next goal to reach? third tri? i suppose that starts week 26 right?


----------



## tiggerz

Yay congrats bellas!!!!!!!!!!!! Yippppeeee!!!!!! 
3rd tri 27 wks I think x but different books/people/doc say different things!!!


----------



## Star7890

Yes bellas I would say 27 weeks for third tri! Might even be in the same section on this site for a week or two! When you join Ill be like 38 weeks and tiggerz will be 37! xx


----------



## bellaswedus

yes, you are both right it is week 27 third tri starts. 

er - i know it is crazy to think about that you, tiggerz and newfie will only be in 3rd tri for 2-3 weeks by the time i make it there. then you will have your babies. how nuts. but how exciting. i can't wait to see how everyones babies will look like. they are all going to be beautiful.


----------



## Star7890

I cant wait to see what our babies look like too! And how much they weigh! Eeee its all so exciting :) xx


----------



## tiggerz

I'm very excited too!!! I can't wait to see if baby looks like his brother and sister!!! Bellas, The 3rd tri seems to go quickly esp after 30 wks - would you agree ER???


----------



## Star7890

Yep! I remember saying 'IM 30 WEEKS!' and now Im nearly 35! Thats five weeks! Where the hell has it gone? :) xxx


----------



## tiggerz

I know!! I was excited to get into the 30's!! Now I am going to be induced at some point I could have just 3 wks left!!!!!


----------



## Star7890

:holly::holly: Im so excited today!! Just cant wait to see his likkle face! xx


----------



## tiggerz

It'll be amazing ER, you will find yourself mesmerised by him!!! You will watch his every move and expression - its magical


----------



## newfielady

Good day ladies! It's snowing here :cold:
We are getting excited too, can't wait to see her little face and to see if she got dark hair etc etc. :D _Plus,_ starting to get excited about the fact that this is almost over. I love being pregnant but that little bum is stuck right up underneath my ribs and it kills. :haha:
Glad everyone is feeling good. :thumbup:


----------



## Star7890

Its snowing here too! 
Nurserys nearly finished! Just need a blind and the floor cleaning and a few other bits and bobs!


----------



## bellaswedus

wow er what a nice room, you are really ready to have your max. i am so far behind. haha i hope by the time i am 35weeks i will be as ready as you. 

tiggerz - 3 weeks is nothing. holly molly. you are there in no time that is nuts. have you and your oh decided on your baby boys name? 

newfie - i can understand that you are ready to see your baby. i am to, but it is sooooooooooo far away for me still. 

i am so excited for you girls. :) 

happy weekend.


----------



## newfielady

Love the nursery ER. I thought we were ages away from getting at our nursery but FIL showed up unexpectedly today and and hocked up the water in the downstairs apartment. :happydance: So we should be able to get in there at in in a couple weeks. :cloud9:


----------



## Star7890

Been up all night with painful contractions on one side and wrapping round my back and hip (coming every 6 mins), dull back ache and nausea.. Theyve tailed off now but my god! 

Think they are pre-labour symptoms.. Ive read up on it and apparently it can last weeks before the birth so if it happens again over the next few days Im gonna ring l and d or see my midwife. 

They were definatley NO braxton hicks they were somethin else! xxx 

Keep an eye on yours girls xx


----------



## newfielady

Oh dear ER! Keep us updated! Stay well. I would call too if it happens again. :hugs:


----------



## tiggerz

ER love Max's nursery!! Where did you get the changing unit from, I'm after one!! Contractions don't sound like fun :-( Poor girl, I don't think you gave much longer now have you!! Keep hydrated and rest laying down on your left hand side when you can xx

Bellas, I think we've chosen a first name but undecided on a middle name!!


----------



## tiggerz

Newfie - also very ready for the pregnancy to end and to finally meet my baby!

I said to DH this morning after NO sleep whatsoever last night I'm so ready now! With GD and all the injections etcetc, SPD is crippling, period pains and BH's are also getting to me now!! I just want baby here as soon as its safe for him to be born and then to get back to normal!! Well as normal as life can be with a new born but I can't wait!!!


----------



## bellaswedus

aww er, i hope you will be fine. please do keep up updated. i will keep you and max in my prayer. definatly give them a call again if you can't take it anymore. 

tiggerz - i don't even want to know about getting uncomfortable when sleeping. when will it start? yikes, i love my beauty sleep this will be a tough one to handle. :) 

tomorrow i am going to see my doc. we have a buntch of questions to ask. :) one of them being that i have not gained a single pound/kg since the last visit. in total for the past 24+ weeks i have only gained less than 3kg. i wonder if that is ok. what if i don't gain anymore or just a little the rest of pregnancy will that be fine......anyway we will see what they say. also i am getting tested for gd tomorrow. i wonder how quck i will know the results.


----------



## Star7890

tiggerz said:


> ER love Max's nursery!! Where did you get the changing unit from, I'm after one!!

Think its originally from toys r us, but we bought ours off a friend for £20! :thumbup: xx


----------



## newfielady

Bella, if you have questions ask them to your doctor for sure. I had only gained 2 lbs by 31 weeks. :wacko: Sleepless nights, depends on the reason. In the earlier months I was restless from back pain now I'm up to pee 3-6 times a night. lol.


----------



## tiggerz

Bellas I wouldn't worry about weight gain, I still have only put on around 3lb in the whole of the pregnancy and I did not lose any to start with - I ought to weigh less after giving birth at this rate!!! 
Insomnia - its from aches pains, baby squirming, restless mind, itchy legs sometimes - I love my sleep too :-( i do wonder if it's natures way of getting you ready for the night feeding????????


----------



## Star7890

Hospital appointment at 2pm, will update when Im back.. should just be bp profile, bloods and monitor though! x


----------



## tiggerz

ER how did u get on - you must be back by now???????


----------



## Star7890

Terrible organisation by midwives! So annoyed!

Apparently I should have been seeing my 'normal' midwife for check ups as well as the bp profile at the hospital... this was NOT the case when I was ringing her asking her and she said oh no you wont have to see me too! 
So not had an antenatal check for over three weeks now.. no fundal height has been measured.. positioning hasnt been checked etc.. 

I feel so lost in the system! 

Also had a mix up with my prescriptions..
Had a lovely midwife though who has organised me a plan of care (finally) and booked all my appointments..

Need to:
Ring midwife tomorrow to see if she will come to house to do checks.
Bp profile @ hospital next tuesday
Clinic apt @hospital for registrar appointment and another scan (!)

She also said its common for women on my tablets to be induced early to avoid going overdue! 

So in two weeks time after the scan i might be finding out when they are going to induce me!!!! Im scared its gonna get to the apt in two weeks time and they are going to say 'We are inducing you tomorrow!' Arghh! Imagine x


----------



## tiggerz

They have a habit of messing up don't they :-( 

Goodluck with your appts next week! When is your scan? Mine is 15th then I get told about induction etc - I'm really worried they'll say go and get your bags it's time now or tomorrow!!!! We are so very very close!! Its definitely gets scary now but exciting too!!! It's like getting on a roller coaster and wanting to get off or at least just wait a few more mins but then you're off and there's nothing you can do about it!!!!! 

Sorry going off on one - my mind is mush!!!! I need to have this baby so I can gain some sense back lol xx


----------



## bellaswedus

newfie and tiggerz - i guess you were both right it is ok to not gain a whole lot during pregnancy. my doc said everything looks normal and my fundal hight is 25.5 so even though i have not gained a whole lot the baby is growing normal. she even did a quick u/s so we got to see our baby.

er - that sounds crazy, how can they mess up like that. well you are close now so its good they are getting organized for you. 

tiggerz - so by next week you will know a for sure due date how exciting. 

i really wonder which one of you three will be first with giving birth. how fun, now it is just a waiting game. :)

tiggerz - by the way do you know how much one loses after birth. you know baby weight, placenta and all that........


----------



## Star7890

The 21st tiggerz! x


----------



## tiggerz

Bellas great news - see don't worry about your weight  No idea how much you lose afterwards because last time I gained quite quickly so then didn't weigh myself and buried my head in the sand!!! This time I shall let you know as I haven't gained much so don't mind stepping on the scales so much! I live in hope that I'll be given a date on the 15th, but these consultants often change there minds so I'm not going to get my hopes up tooooooooo much!!! 

ER - are you excited???? 21st isn't long away and you see max again  I can't wait to see my baby again, hoping I see his face again next time as he was hiding it last time :-(


----------



## Star7890

The 15th is in like just over a week! exciting! 

I didnt see much at my last one, the only thing I recognised on the screen was when she measured the top of his head.. didnt see his face or anything recognisable on his body..

If the ultrasound woman is a different one (a bit friendlier) next time I might ask her if she could show me his face :D do you think she would mind xx


----------



## tiggerz

I asked to see baby's face and she tried really hard but baby was in the wrong position!! I think most scanners will look, they understand how excited/nervous etc the mums are!!!


----------



## newfielady

At my last ultrasound the tech couldn't see her face. She was too far down lol. All this talk of induction, and 2 girls in our baby club had their babies this weeks and there is one more in the hospital right now. :shock: We are getting really close!


----------



## Star7890

Quick question tiggerz, were you induced earlier with your other LO's? 

I was wondering, if I do need to be induced earlier (say 39 weeks) do you think they would attempt a sweep if i asked them a day or two before scheduled induction? It just seems silly to not at least try to get things going naturally before just jumping in with the induction xxx


----------



## tiggerz

ER I've never been induced before!!! I went over by 5 days with #1, my waters broke 2 days before I was scheduled fur induction. 
With #2 I had 2 sweeps just past 37w and 38w I went into labour and had her at 39wks approx 3 days past the second sweep! My consultant wouldn't induce early 4 yrs ago but will now!! She said the failure rate of inductions was too risky and alot end up with c sections!!!!! I have no idea why she's changed her mind on this maybe the drugs are better to get you started now????? I had the same conversation with my husband if she offers induction at 37w I may ask for a sweep instead and if that doesn't work induce the next week??? 
We shall see!!! 
I'm on a march mum board on FB loads of babies are being born already!!!!!!! Getting close!!!!!!


----------



## bellaswedus

hello ladies, how are you all doing? 

so after my doc visit we also got to find out that we will most likely delivery our baby on 14th of may. i am so excited. that means 95 more days, or 13 weeks and 4days or simply 3 months 2-3days. i caaaaaaaaaaaan't wait. 

hehe i know you are all around the corner so my 13 weeks seem so far away still. but i am excited. 

what is new with you girlies?


----------



## tiggerz

Ahh - my daughters birthday is the 15th - lovely time of year for walks etc xxx 

Nothing new here really, just that baby is pushing downwards all the time and feeling very uncomfortable!!

Newfie, ER how are you two??????


----------



## Star7890

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/877565-im-so-upset.html

:(


----------



## newfielady

Hey ladies, checking in to let you know I'm not gone in or anything. lol. I'm going to read ER's link now. And good new's I'm now 150lbs. :D

EDIT: He can still turn ER. Keep us updated. :)


----------



## tiggerz

I HATE HAVING GD!!!!!!! :-( Just nearly collapsed due to blood sugars dropping through the floor very quickly!!! Good job hubby was with me - i was totally disorientated, shaking, spinning out etc etc :-( Just for added measure I was driving!!!! Thank fully DH took over and we were close to home! When we got back I checked my blood and my level was 2.5!!!! 
On Wednesday I have another growth scan and the consultant is going to talk about induction! I'm now 35 wks, I am sooooo ready now, this hypo really scared me, I thought I was about to die - seriously I really did!!!


----------



## newfielady

Oh tiggerz, that sound scary. It's strange what pregnancy can do to us sometimes, isn't it? Take care, I don't know much about GD but I know that sudden drops in sugars are a bad thing. :hugs:


----------



## newfielady

Just got some of my maternity pics from the photographer. They are the photographer's copy so her name is across the bottom but still, I love most of them. :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







l.cphoto.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 7









l.cphoto2.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 5









l.cphoto3.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## bellaswedus

er - i hope max will turn around the next couple of weeks. i feel for you and your frustration. try to relax and hope that all will be fine. 

tiggerz - holly sh*t........i am glad your hubby was with you. that could not have been a fun experience. i would have been scared as you probably were and still are. that is horrible. i hope the next couple of weeks fly by and you can deliver you ds.

newfie - those are beautiful pics. you are a very good looking gal lady. :) when did you take them? i think my oh and i want to take some as well but don't know when it would be best. what week is yours? i still feel my bump is so small.

well big hug to you all. i hope you tiggerz and er can get to relax these next couple of weeks before your babies arrive.


----------



## Star7890

Aww no tiggerz! Maybe you need to stop driving now just in case :/ 

How scary...
Lovely pics newfie xx


----------



## newfielady

Bella, they say the best time is is between 31 and 33 weeks. Mine are 33 weeks and 5 days. My bump isn't overly large but I was getting to nervous to wait any longer. :)


----------



## tiggerz

Thank you ladies  I'm feeling much better - but it really knocked me for six - I'm now petrified incase I do it again - its not like I wasn't taking care of myself or not testing blood - I was it just happened sooooo fast :-( 

Thank you bellas xxx 


Newfie you are looking very glam!! 

ER I have to drive but I'm going to make sure I eat first and only do short journeys and only necessary journeys!!! Did you look at spinning babies www????


----------



## Star7890

Yes, we have been doing some of the excercises. The elkin method, OH talking to baby in low voice at bottom of bump, playing music and light at bottom of bump and crawling. 

Lets see what tomorrow brings! If it does turn out hes head down at the scan, Ill be questioning whether or not my midwife actually thought right, because hiccups are where they always have been (pelvis) so who knows? xx


----------



## newfielady

Be sure to let us know ER. I'm starting to wonder what shape my little one is in. :shrug:


----------



## Star7890

Im nervous about tomorrow! But excited to finally know whats going on! argh mixed emotions x


----------



## tiggerz

Goodluck ER!! If he's breech try putting a very warm hot water bottle down low nr your pelvic bone and a bag of peas up the top where his head would be - they say babies will move round to the warmth!! The spinning babies web site is also helpful for turning baby's xxx


----------



## tiggerz

During the night and this morning I lost a little colour on TP none on underwear just TP. I've had stabbing pains up my hoohaa too so I think the cervix is starting to get ready, I know this doesn't mean labour yet but hopefully steps in the right direction for not needing an induction x roll on wednesday for my hosp appt

How is everybody?????


----------



## newfielady

That's interesting tiggerz. I never knew that. Keep us updated :D


----------



## bellaswedus

er - good luck tomorrow. good thing that you finally get to find out. 

tiggerz - wowzwers i didn't know either that meant labour around the corner. i can't wait for one of you to have a baby to show off soon. well wednesday is around the corner so you will know when you will deliver. 

newfiew - i will make sure to make an appointment around week 33 then. thank you.

things are good here, just want time to go faster. i did some blood work today for iron and gd. will find out result on wednesday. hopefully all will be good. i am going back home to sweden for 12days in one months, just to hang out with friends and family before our little girl arrives. so something to look forward to. :) yikeeess 3 months feels forever. when will it start going faster?


----------



## bellaswedus

so yesterday i did the one hour gestational diabetes test.......today i got the results and i have a slightly elevated milligrams of glucose per deciliter of blood plasma (mg/dL). a good result would have been 140 mg/dl or lower. of course i got 141 mg/dl so they want me to do the 3 hour glucos test. so crossing my fingers that i will not have it. 

tiggerz you might have to be my coach if i have gd. :) i know i don't eat a whole lot of carbs, no pasta, bread, rice etc. i eat maiinly fruits and vegies but there is not enough grams of carbs in them. :( 

i also got iron deficiency, so i have to take iron pills for the rest of the pregnancy. grrr

will keep you updated. 

er - how did it go at the doctors visit today? 

tiggerz - good luck tomorrow on your doc visit.

edit: just got an appointment for tomorrow. wish me luck. the 3 hrs test means fasting from midnight until the test at 8am. then they will draw blood every hr at each of the hr.


----------



## tiggerz

Goodluck bellas! I hope you don't end up with GD it's a total pain in the rear!!! 

I didn't mean labour is round the corner with the little colour I lost just my body is hopefully doing what it should ie cervix softening getting ready for labour - I can't imagine going into labour just yet!! But would be so happy to at 37 wks to avoid induction!! 

My appt is tomo - growth scan and chat with the diabetes team and consultant! I could/should find out what there plans are got me!!


----------



## newfielady

Ah Bella, I hope you don't have GD. It sounds like a right pain in the arse.

Hope everyone is good. :)


----------



## bellaswedus

tiggerz and newfie - thank you. 

i also hope i don't have gd. the 3hrs test went good. but it was not easy to keep that drink down. i have to lay down and sleep in between the blod drawing so that i could stay calm and not vomit. it is now over and i have ate. starving oneself while pregnant is not easy. 

how are you all doing? 

tiggerz - how did your appointment go today? 

er - is everything well with you? let us know. 

newfie - seems as you are just cruising.........are you doing ok?

shoooo, i guess officially to double digits today. although in reality i only have 89days until delivery day. :)


----------



## tiggerz

My appt was horrendous!!!! 
Blood in urine +++ sent away for test!
Blood pressure 165/95 was re checked and it had fallen slightly so nothing more was said!!! WTF!!! 
Baby growing normally and looked absolutely gorgeous!
No date for sweep as my consultant couldn't be bothered to be there!!! So saw a stupid registrar instead who even read a letter dating back from 2007 thinking it was from this pregnancy re inductions etc!!!! 
She was going to book me an appt to go back in one month (I'll be 40 wks by then!!!!) I said I needed to be seen before then so she agreed to book an appt for 2 wks!! At this appt on 29th in her words - if the clinic isnt 'heaving' and a doc is about they 'may' do a sweep!!!!!!!! So if they are busy then what happens???????
I feel really let down at precisely the point when I need to feel reassurance that I'm being looked after!!!

Totally exhausted and worried sick!!!

Oh and I forgot to mention my blood sugar crashing causing that hypo needs to be monitored closely as if it keeps happening its apparently a sign that the placenta is failing!!!!!!!!! And this stupid woman was not going to see me for a bloody month!!!!

Sorry to rant - just really really sad and very very scared!!!!!!


----------



## bellaswedus

oh my god tiggerz, if i were you i would demand to be seein again in less than two weeks. *

Oh and I forgot to mention my blood sugar crashing causing that hypo needs to be monitored closely as if it keeps happening its apparently a sign that the placenta is failing!!!!!!!!! *

specially that part of your post would make me worry so much that i would not be able to sleep. i mean the placenta is what keeps the baby alive. please seek help. make sure the right person/people sees you. i will think of you and your baby. call who ever you need to be seen by tomorrow morning. big hug from me.


----------



## tiggerz

Thanks bellas, it scares me too, I am so upset and scared and angry!!!! I will be trying to sort this situ out tomorrow - its going to be another sleepless night for me!!! 

Hope everybody else is having a better time


----------



## Star7890

THIS Tiggerz is what is wrong with the nhs! 

After some of my apts I feel exactly the same... every staff member says something different and passes the blame to others. Its so confusing at a time where we need that structure/plan!

Do they not understand that we are 3/4 weeks from giving birth and we need some stability?

I still dont know whats happening with me and the days are ticking closer and closer to my due date and Im still none the wiser! xxxx

We just cant wait for this pregnancy to be over can we! x


----------



## tiggerz

(((hugs ER))) its awful the way they treat us! Our gov is absolute rubbish - I've noticed such a difference in the care I received during dd pregnancy to this one!!! Everything is about money - but our babies are worth so much more than their budget!!!!


----------



## bellaswedus

tiggerz - how did it go? were you able to contact them or are you going to wait for a bit? 

i must admitt that the service here in the states is great. but it is of course because practically everything is private. i get to see my doctor and nobody else but her every 4weeks and starting week 28 it will be every other week (so week 30, 32 and 34) then week 35 and on(35, 36, 37 and 38) i see her once a week then csection a few days after the last visit. :) 

i understand that it must be horrible to not have structure the last weeks of your pregnancies. i would be stressed out as well. i hope things work out for you two ladies soon. 

so, i got my results back from the 3hrs glucos test and thank godness i don't have gd. now i only need to take the iron pill which i am fine with. :)


----------



## tiggerz

With DD I was seen weekly now too, I'm disgusted with the nhs :-( 

So glad you do not have GD!!!


----------



## newfielady

Glad you don't have GD bella. :)
Tiggerz, that is scary. :shock: Here in Canada all health care is free so at least it's not a money game. That being said, the "in training" doctors we get in small town Newfoundland leave much to be desired. :hugs: for you and baby.
ER- I'm just counting down the weeks now. lol


----------



## tiggerz

Newfie our care is free too - I meant the gov cutbacks so the health care cuts services :-( 

How are things Newfie???


----------



## newfielady

Oh, I have to say our health care isn't bad. Some people complain because you have to go to larger cities to get bigger test done but that can't be helped. :shrug: I guess they can't afford big machines in every town with only 1,000 people. 
Things are going great. I fell like I'm about to literally pop though, my belly is so tight. I'm still ahead in my school work, which is good. I'm trying to clear off the calendar so I won't have to worry about things too close to my due date. How are you ladies?


----------



## bellaswedus

how are you all doing? 

er - you will be 37 weeks tomorrow, how amazing. any time soon you will have your max. 

tiggerz - 36 weeks for you, arrggggggg soooon for you as well. 

newfie - you are also around the corner. how great that you are ahead with school work. 

i have to guess on who will give birth first of the 3 of you.......hmmmmmmm 

tiggerz first, then er and then newfie......lets see if i am right. hihi

nothing new to report, i just came from the party land store....purchased a buntch of things to bring back to sweden for a naming party we will have for our girl in july/august when we go back home. just wanted to be prepaird with that now rather than later. :) will be buying some more stuff this weekend online, such as car seat etc. 

well hope you are all enjoying your weekend. big hug to you all.


----------



## tiggerz

I think ER will be first, then me, then Newfie very shortly after?? 

Shall we guess weights?? ER 7lb3oz, me 8lb2, Newfie 7lb!!!! Bellas 7lb11oz


----------



## Star7890

I think it will go:

Tiggerz first, then me, then Newfie.
And weights will beee....

Tiggerz: 7lb 15
Me: 7lb 5
Newife: About 6lb 14-7lb 2

And Im going for Bellas: 7lb 1


----------



## Star7890

Oh how exciting is all this guessing?! Yep Im full term TODAYYY wahooo! xxx


----------



## newfielady

haha, everyone thinks I'm going last. lol. I think we'll go in order; ER, Tiggerz and me. :dohh:

ER- 7lbs 6 oz
Tiggerz- 8 lbs
Me- 7 lbs
Bella- 7 lbs 10 oz to 8 lbs


----------



## tiggerz

Loving the guesses!! It'll be fun to see who's closest - this is getting exciting (and a bit scary!)


----------



## bellaswedus

tiggerz first, then er and then newfie

birth weights.............i hope i am converting right.........but i also put in grams in case. :) 

er - 8lbs 1oz (3700grams)
tiggerz - 8lbs 4oz (3700grams)
newfie - 7lbs 3oz (3300grams)
myself - 8lbs 4oz (3700grams)


----------



## bellaswedus

oh my godness, i am a mess. i meant 3700grams on er and 3800grams och myself and tiggerz. :) 

hope you all have a wonderful monday!!!


----------



## tiggerz

ER where have you gone!?? All ok??


----------



## newfielady

Yes, come back ER.
I was also wondering how Belle is doing. 
:hugs:


----------



## bellaswedus

oh my godness i just saw this thread that er has posted on 3rd tri: 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/887587-erconnells-shock-thread.html

she is having max tomorrow by c-section. 

er - please come on here and tell us all what is going on. 

how are you doing tiggerz and newfie?


----------



## Star7890

Hi girls, yep, at the scan we found his abdomen had grown 2mm in over a month, hes stopped growing, no amniotic fluid around him and hes breech. They are delivering tomorrow morning.

Im expecting a 2-3 day hospital stay so after that I will come on and do a birth story/update/pics... 

Im so nervous.. feel like im going to be sick, I just want him to be okay :( xx


----------



## bellaswedus

ERConnell said:


> Hi girls, yep, at the scan we found his abdomen had grown 2mm in over a month, hes stopped growing, no amniotic fluid around him and hes breech. They are delivering tomorrow morning.
> 
> Im expecting a 2-3 day hospital stay so after that I will come on and do a birth story/update/pics...
> 
> Im so nervous.. feel like im going to be sick, I just want him to be okay :( xx

awww em, i am so sorry that you are worried. i would probably be to if i was in your shoes. it is easier said than done so i won't tell you not to worry. 

what does it mean that his abdomen had grown 2mm? what is that a sign of? did they tell you? did they say that all is ok with max though? 

you and max are in my thoughts and i will pray that all will go well tomorrow. big hug to you.


----------



## tiggerz

Goodluck ER, do you want my mobile number so I can update!!!???


I am being seen tomo at hospital too!! I've had hypos everyday since Saturday!!! Baby will be monitored then they will Plan what to do with me!!!

Eventful thread today xxxx


----------



## Star7890

Yeah if you could send me your number over tiggerz on facebook that would be good... and do a post on third tri and on the 'due in march' group on facebook? 
(But not mine) just the private group 


xxx


----------



## Star7890

bellaswedus said:


> ERConnell said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, yep, at the scan we found his abdomen had grown 2mm in over a month, hes stopped growing, no amniotic fluid around him and hes breech. They are delivering tomorrow morning.
> 
> Im expecting a 2-3 day hospital stay so after that I will come on and do a birth story/update/pics...
> 
> Im so nervous.. feel like im going to be sick, I just want him to be okay :( xx
> 
> awww em, i am so sorry that you are worried. i would probably be to if i was in your shoes. it is easier said than done so i won't tell you not to worry.
> 
> what does it mean that his abdomen had grown 2mm? what is that a sign of? did they tell you? did they say that all is ok with max though?
> 
> you and max are in my thoughts and i will pray that all will go well tomorrow. big hug to you.Click to expand...

It means hes not really put any weight round his middle (gained fat) since 33 weeks which he should have done xx


----------



## tiggerz

Will do hunny xxx


----------



## newfielady

Ah, ER, I'm nervous for you. I'll be waiting tensely for your update. I'm glad Bella asked what the 2mm thing meant because I wasn't sure either. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow that's for sure. :hugs:
Tiggerz, you keep us up to date as well. I'm starting to feel bad about complaining about my hips paining. I did walk all over town today and yesterday. Stay safe ladies.
Bella, how are _you_?


----------



## tiggerz

ER's waters have broken - I'm reading on 3rd tri so she's gone off to hospital 

Goodluck ER xxx


----------



## tiggerz

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/888305-erconnells-baby-here-already.html

CONGRATULATIONS ER xxxxx


----------



## newfielady

O.M.G! What odds. Great to hear that they are both doing good. I wonder if she still had a c-section or did she deliver him?


----------



## bellaswedus

wow that is awsome. congrats er, i am happy both of you are doing good.. i can't wait to see a pic of max. 

i guess the only one of us that was right on the order of given birth is NEWFIE. :) nice guess lady. hihi

weight wise, TIGGERZ was the closest for er's baby. there fore you are the winner in the weight competition tiggerz. congrats!!! hahahaha

er, you have to tell us everything as soon as you feel good and have the time. 

tiggerz - how was your appointment today?

newfiew - sorry about your hip pain, try to rest as much as possible and not put to much weight by standing up or so. 

i am doing good, except that i have felt very light headed the past couple of days, i guess from what i have read things will get better with the iron pills. i hope. :) i am so dizzy i can't walk far or drive at the moment. :( well i don't dare to.


----------



## newfielady

:happydance: I win, I win. lol.
Thanks for the advise Bella. I'm getting to that very pregnant waddle now. You know the one where everyone kinda glance at you from the corner or their eyes thinking "she's not going to have that baby here is she?" :rofl: And I waddle _s.l.o.w.l.y_ :dohh:


----------



## tiggerz

Newfie waddle waddle!!! Does this mean baby is head down and engaging??? 

I know Newfie won on the first delivery but I won on weight even though drastically wrong lol but I want a prize LOL xxx Can it be I'm second????? PLEASE!!!

I have dates!!!!! Next Wednesday I have a sweep, if it fails I will be induced 5 march! Today my appt went really well, CTG baby sounds great, it showed the amounts of BH I am getting, BP was normal today so all in all good!! My hypos - they have told me to reduce insulin and to snack between meals!!!

Bellas - sorry you're feeling dizzy, not nice is it!! I also can't drive at times due to GD and hypos it's not fun but the reward at the end will be great!!!


----------



## newfielady

"Wibble waddle wibble waddle to and fro" :rofl: I'm not sure about the baby engaging. I ws wondering as my hips have only really started paining the past 3 days. :shrug: I have a doctors appointment tomorrow (my last monthly one, now it's weekly) so maybe he can get his head out of his ass and tell me something useful. :rofl:
So unless I go in before the 5th I was right about you being next too tiggerz. :haha:.


----------



## tiggerz

Newfie you are so funny!!!  sounds like baby has moved into position  Goodluck at your appt!! So you have only a few days to birth your baby to beat me - I wonder!!! I can't believe that I only have 6 days until I have the sweep, I'm really crossing my fingers that the sweep will work and I avoid the induction!!!

How's everybody??? 

ER how are you?? How is Max??


----------



## bellaswedus

newfie, you are indeed funny. :) hopefully you are just around the corner to seeing your danni. good luck on your appointment tomorrow. let us know how it goes. 

tiggerz, how exciting. so from what i undrstand you should go into labour within 48hrs after a sweep right? 

oh my, i am starting to freak out as you girls will just dissapear once you give birth and i will still have several weeks to birth. :( 

er how are you and max doing?


----------



## newfielady

My doctors appointment was a little confusing to tell you ladies the truth. He finally had my ultrasound results. I had my scan on Jan 21 (when I was 31 weeks and 1 day according to him; 31 weeks and 6 days by me). According the the results, I was measuring 33 weeks and 3 days. Spot on for it too, baby was a little over 4 lbs at the time and the estimated birth weight was 6-6 1/2 lbs. :shock: So if that's right I could be delivering almost two weeks earlier than I thought!


----------



## bellaswedus

newfielady said:


> My doctors appointment was a little confusing to tell you ladies the truth. He finally had my ultrasound results. I had my scan on Jan 21 (when I was 31 weeks and 1 day according to him; 31 weeks and 6 days by me). According the the results, I was measuring 33 weeks and 3 days. Spot on for it too, baby was a little over 4 lbs at the time and the estimated birth weight was 6-6 1/2 lbs. :shock: So if that's right I could be delivering almost two weeks earlier than I thought!

hmm newfie - did you not have a mc first and then fell pregnant really soon after that? in the beginning did you not also think you were ahead by 2 weeks but the u/s tech estimated 2 weeks less than you thought? 

if i remeber all of this correctly that means that your doc is right and you should be around 38 weeks preggers right? 

but how exciting, so then you could go into labour any time soon. :)


----------



## tiggerz

Bellas, I won't disappear after birth!! I want to know all about your baby!!! Are you on FB??? Inbox me your name if you are and I'll send a friend resquest x 

Newfie - so you could realistically be next then!!!!  

Bellas RE Sweeps, I had 2 sweeps with my DD - the first one did nothing at all but the second one did, I had a show and a little blood/watery loss then was in labour approx 3days after. So it might not work and nay need the induction on the 5th!!

BAD NEWS - my daughter has a horrible sickness bug!!! She came home from school yesterday and vomited all over the bathroom floor - she's been sick endless times since! I'm hoping it's a 24 hr bug she keeps to herself! I really could do without us all getting this right now :-(:-(


----------



## tiggerz

Anybody heard from ER???


----------



## newfielady

Bellas, good memory! :thumbup: You're 100% correct. I did think I was further along then the doctors said. It's looking like I ovulated as soon as my body "re-asbored the fetus". That news really lit a fire under my DH I tell you that. :haha: 
Tiggerz, what was it like when you had "show"? And sorry to hear about you sick daughter; hope she feela better soon. :hugs:


----------



## tiggerz

Newfie, the show was like gloppy snot eww with blood streaks in - not pleasant to look at!


----------



## newfielady

Tiggerz, can it have no blood in it? Or at least none that you can see? I've been having discharge like that for the past week and have been wondering if it was the beginning of losing my plug. :shrug: I don't normally have a lot of discharge so it's a very noticeable difference to me.


----------



## tiggerz

Is it jelly like???? I think it's normally quite stretchy. I've been having a lot of discharge for the past week but it's just normal discharge for this stage (so I've been told) what colour/texture is it you're losing Newfie????


----------



## bellaswedus

tiggerz - aww thank you, i don't know how to inbox on here but i will figure it out and email you. 

so they will sweep 5 times before they move one to other induction methods? 

i am sorry to hear about sick daughter. i hope she gets better soon and no one else catches it from her. 

newfie - i am good. hehe but yeah i remember that they were so persistent to thinking that you were 2 weeks behind than what you thought. i guess we will just see when danni decides to grace you with her presence. 

this is crazy all of what you guys are talking about i will never get to experience. kind of strange to know the day i will give birth.


----------



## tiggerz

Bellas, you've misunderstood about sweeps -- I meant I hope I will avoid an induction on the 5th (meaning 5th march) sorry hunny x I'll have one sweep on Wednesday providing I'm well and haven't caught the sick bug!! Then if it doesn't work I'll be induced on Monday 5th!!


----------



## tiggerz

Bellas, you're having a section? Why is that??


----------



## newfielady

tiggerz said:


> Is it jelly like???? I think it's normally quite stretchy. I've been having a lot of discharge for the past week but it's just normal discharge for this stage (so I've been told) what colour/texture is it you're losing Newfie????

It's white and very stretchy. (when you say snot like it's a pretty good description :dohh:). My doctor doesn't even bother to ask about discharge. He never even mentioned if he though I was dropped or engaged at all. I had to ask for the baby's birth weight details. I'm glad he's not the delivery doctor. :dohh:


----------



## newfielady

Bella has to have section because of a surgery she had before she got pregnant. She can give you more details Tiggerz, I forget exactly what it was she had but it caused her to miscarry. :(


----------



## bellaswedus

hola girls, 

tiggerz - oki i am with you now on the whole sweep thing. :) hard to understand everything new. but it is always helpful to learn from you gals. 

yes newfie is right i got pregnant last year february but then mc very soon after the bfp. but before i mc i had major pain which scared me so i went to emergency room and they said yes you are preggers but you will mc because the pregnancy hormons were dropping and when they did the scan they also saw that i had a large fibroid. they are not sure if that was the cause but the doc said the fibroid would lead to a mc eventually as it was large (1 whole pound). anyway, once i mc my doc said i needed to do an abdominal surgery to remove the fibroid before trying to concieve again. 

in beg of april 2011 i went through the surgery and we had to wait 3 months to try again and the rest is history. we got pregnant just less than 3 months trying after the surgery. but the surgery was a major one so the doc told me i should never delivery naturally and my ob agrees, so c-sec it is. :) 

i am happy though as long as i can have kids. most important thing for me.

anyways, i am beyond happy right now ladies........................i recived a package just now. guess what it was, all my friends back home in sweden had bought me something, candy, books, toys and baby cloths and surprised me. telling me in a letter with the package that although i am here that i am in their thoughts that i mean the world to them etc etc. it made me sooooooo happy and brought tears to my eyes. i am so blessed to have wonderful friends as them.


----------



## tiggerz

Bellas, I never realised youd been through so much! Mc is awful but then the surgery too :-( But as you say the most important thing is having a baby - tbh who cares how it gets out as long as it gets out safely!!! Really pleased the surgery worked for you hun!!

Newfie - could be bits of plug but also could be normal preg discharge - either way we're getting so close!!!


----------



## bellaswedus

aww thank you tiggerz. 

how are you gals doing? anything new? 

er - how are you and max? can't wait to read about your birth story and see pics. hope you are doing well.


----------



## Star7890

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-erconnell-maxs-birth-story.html#post15773156


----------



## bellaswedus

oh my godness er, 

first of all what a beautiful baby boy you got. he looks wonderful. wow he has lots of beautiful blond hair. 

second - you are indeed brave. what you went through sounds crazy and hard to fathom but you got through it for your baby. i am so happy for you. it is amazing to see the end result of all the ttc, getting preggers to struggling with high bp etc etc. and delivering this beautiful baby that you have. well done and congrats. i can't wait to see more pics of your max. 

big hug and enjoy every minute. this makes me long more for my little girl. :)


----------



## belle254

Oh Em he's beautiful! You've been through so much but have pulled through and now Max is finally here! I've been checking every day to see if you'd had him. 
Hows the expressing going for you? And the recovery? xxxx


----------



## newfielady

He's so sweet Er. Congrats again! If I need a c-section I am going under and not using epidurals. Sounds like a few couple hours. Glad you got through it very well. :hugs:
Belle- nice to hear from you, how are you?


----------



## belle254

Hi newfie :) im great thankyou, babys movements are getting stronger by the day, so much so that if it changes position while im walking around i have to stop or walk funny haha. but loving every minute :)
cant wait til the rest of you have your babies too! so soon! xxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Bit crampy today ladies. Wondering if that means I'll be going soon. :shrug:


----------



## tiggerz

Newf happy 37 wks!!!!! Being crabby could be, I am feeling much the same but I think I nervous about tomorrow!!!


Sweep day tomorrow - kinda scared it might start things off as even though this is my third I don't think I've actually realised there's a baby in here lol :-s


----------



## newfielady

Hey Tiggerz, I'm not crabby. :rofl: But yeah, it's kinda like period cramps. :wacko:
Happy Sweep Day :rofl: although it doesn't sound pleasant.


----------



## tiggerz

Lol sorry Newfie!! Lol lol xxx


----------



## bellaswedus

hehe tiggerz - that was funny, crabby, writting that must mean you are really not yourself and scared. :) i am sorry hunny, try to calm your nervs. i am sure all will go well tomorrow. i can't wait until you have your little baby, i hope the sweep works tomorrow. good luck and keep us updated. big hug. 

newfie - how exiting girly. could be, could be not. i have no clue but hey danni is sure done baking so i am sure she is welcome to enter the world. :) i hope that is what it means. can't wait to see a pic of her and here everything:) keep us updated on the crampyness. 

belle - how fun to hear from you. i hope all is well with you. have you found out the gender? keep us updated. 

er - how is it being a mommy now? how is max and being home?


----------



## Star7890

Being a mummy is brilliant, but so so tiring and stressful! If anyone told me how hard it would be the first week or so I wouldnt have believed them.. but he is so so worth it.

xx


----------



## newfielady

ER- I love your avatar pic. Little bugger, looks like he's smirking. :cloud9:
I had a couple of "contractions" yesterday. Nothing grand though. I'm not doing anything to progress it yet either until the baby's room is finished. lol.


----------



## tiggerz

Had the Sweep done and a CTG! CTG showed I'm having regular contractions - they're not really painful but are stronger than I have been having - now the waiting game to see if the sweep moves things along if not induction on Monday :-/


----------



## bellaswedus

yes indeed i agree with newfie, nice avatar pic, it looks as max is smirking. :) 

newfie - mild contractions means that it is not far until the really big ones. :)

tiggerz - glad all went well. so hopefully the sweep works and your baby boy will arrive in the next few days. :) 

having my 28 week ob visit this afternoon. looking forward to it. yiiiippppiiiii.


----------



## tiggerz

Newfie any more contractions!????!

Mine got quite bad then suddenly stopped :-( really feeling fed up today!!!

Hope everybody else is having a good day!!


----------



## newfielady

I had a couple more contractions on Wednesday but that's it. Strong, downward stabbing pains "down through" though. :wacko:
Now I have high bp, swelling and a wicked headache which I have to monitor. This sucks and it's making me cranky. :growlmad:


----------



## bellaswedus

tiggerz and newfie - i am sorry to hear that you are both not feeling well. i hope things change soon and you will have your babies soon and the pain will just be gone. big hug from me to both of you. 

things are good here, still no weight gain for the past 8 weeks. doc is not worried, my fundal height was right on. i am sure i will gain weight now that i will be going to visit our parents in sweden and norway. just two more weeks left.:)

oh quick question will you ladies use a breast pump? if yes which one? is it manual or eletric, double or single? please let me know i need help in the purchasing one. :)


----------



## newfielady

Thanks for the kind words Bellas. Since my blood pressure is on the boardline of "OMG" I had to cut back my salt intake. :growlmad: I _love_ salt. :dohh: I'm trying to be good though. I'm just farting around the house (I don't mean actually passing gas it's an expression here in Newfoundland lol) doing a few chores.


----------



## tiggerz

Breast pumps - I haven't bought one yet - I'm going to see how it goes! Last time I had a manual pump advent - it was rubbish!! I've heard lots of good things re Medela electric pumps!!

I'm still getting sporadic contractions and baby pushing down hard since my sweep, little show, but I don't think anything much is happening so will probably need my induction on Monday :-( 

Newfie hope you're feeling ok ((hugs))


----------



## Star7890

Wow induction on monday tiggerz thats like two days away!! Exciting! How do you feel about it? 

And Bellas, I use the tommee tippee electric breast pump, however I used a medela one in hospital and that was alot better but more expensive xx


----------



## Star7890

A few new pics of my baba :) 

Hes such a character already.


----------



## tiggerz

Induction - I feel very scared about it tbh!!! I've never been induced before and know the risks ie emcs, or prolonged labour etc! With having a 4 yo I don't want to be away from home for too long and I've read it can take days to get labour going and then afterwards I know I'll need at least 24hrs in for the baby to be monitored!!! The other thing is my mum is taking unpaid leave from work to look after my children - she lives 2 hrs away! I don't want to keep her from earning either! And we have a business and dh needs to be able to work and use the phone! Just want to go into labour by my self over the weekend!!!!! 


How is Max doing ER?? how are you healing??


----------



## tiggerz

Lovely photos of max xxxx He's precious!!


----------



## newfielady

You'll be fine Tiggerz, you a tough lady. :thumbup: Although I must admit, I'm a little afraid of being induced myself. I will be doing everything to try to avoid it.
ER- love the pics of Max. I can't help but think about all the "duck lips" comments that were made on facebook not too long ago when I see his little pursed up face. But it's cute on babies. :haha: Take care. :hugs:


----------



## bellaswedus

er - so glad to see you here again. how are you? how is max? lovley pics of him. has he gained any weight yet. also meant to ask you how tall was he at birth? how much did you lose right after birth? just curious. :) 

you are right as far as the breast pump, it seems that medela is the right brand to get altough they are expensive, i will get one after i have given birth. i heard it can be hard to express after a c-sec so worried that i might not be a milking machine. hahaha how did it work out for you as far as that? 

tiggerz- my dear i am so sorry to hear about all the stress you are going through, i know it is easier said than done to tell you not to stress. but try to find moments through out your day to just relax and exersise breathing. i hope your little boy will want to come out on his own before your appointment on monday. can you tell me the proccess of being induced? why is it horrible? i hope everything gets sorted out for you before the appointment. you are in my prayers. 

newfie - how is your blood pressure? any more contractions? i hope things are going ok for you while waiting for danni. :) 

hope you gals are having a great weekend.


----------



## Star7890

Max is doing well, hes a very content baby and only ever cries when we take his nappy off.. he doesnt like being naked! 

As for me, Im okay, the wound is completley numb, but the area around it is very tender and stings when anything touches it. Im up and about though and have been since the day after surgery. I can still feel my stitches are there (they are dissolvable) but i havent actually looked at it myself as it will freak me out.. my OH has a look every now and then haha

I put on 27 pounds altogether in the pregnancy, a week after the birth I had lost 14lbs, and i have lost 2lbs since then. Im not doing anything at all to lose it though think alot of it is water retention and swelling (my tummy is still a bit swollen) 
You will find when you give birth you get the sweats in bed! Ive read its your bodys way of getting rid of all the water etc but its not nice. 


Tomorrow tiggerz? xD 

xx


----------



## newfielady

Nice to hear you're up and about ER.

BP is still high. Not quite high enough to go back but very close. :wacko: I may have to go back today. I'm hoping not though. How is everyone else.

Tiggerz?


----------



## bellaswedus

tiggerz - how are you doing today? i wanted to wish you luck tomorrow. i am sure things will go well. big hug to you dear. 

newfie - did you go to the doc today due to your bp? how did it go? 

er - thank you for answering my questions. glad that you are up and moving. i know that a csection can be tough......not that i have gone through c-sec but i have done a major abdominal myomectemi op. so i know it is tough. but it gives me hope that you are up and moving as it was hard for me to move after my op. for several weeks. :)


----------



## tiggerz

Well I'm in hospital waiting to be started off - I got here and was being monitored on the ctg and 3 ladies came in in labour so now I have to wait :-( So could be a long wait until they do anything! :-( 

Thank you for my goodluck wishes xx


----------



## Star7890

Thinking about you today tiggerz! Hopefully next time I speak to you you have your baby xx


----------



## newfielady

Thinking of you Tiggerz. :hugs:

I went to the doctor and my bp was still way too high. They made me rest for 2 hours and it went down a little so they sent me home on bedrest. I had to get bloodwork done today s by tomorrow I should know just how close to y due date I'm going to make. :wacko:


----------



## bellaswedus

tiggerz thinking of you and i can't wait to see you your baby. :) 

newfie - i am sorry to hear about the bedrest but i am glad that you are ok. exiting to find out if you will be giving birth sooner than expected. :)


----------



## Star7890

Ooooh newfie it might be soon then? Im excited for you!

Tiggerz is still being induced and waiting around on the ward.. i think they are really busy and there are lots of women in labour :( she sounds fed up on her facebook so I hope its very soon for her..

Heres mini man this morning :)


----------



## newfielady

I had a good appointment today. My bp has gone done to a more manageable level. Blood results were good, all swelling is gone 9lost 3 lbs from it oo :)) and the baby's heartbeat was perfect too! So far so good. I have to go back on Thursday again so I'll find out more then I guess. As of now, they're letting me simmer. :haha:


----------



## Star7890

Update: midwife weighed little guy today and he is now 5lb 12 ounces! x


----------



## bellaswedus

er - how beautiful your max is. super cute! it's great that he is gaining weight. 

newfie - great to hear that your bp is back to normal. cute and funny bump pic, it looks like a con head from the profile. hihi


----------



## Star7890

Up with max and its 2.45am.. bet you ladies are looking forward to these night feeds! x


----------



## newfielady

ER- great news for Max. I can't wait to get this little one out. Tried sex last night haha:) and got woken up 4 times with contractions but now, nothing. :dohh:

Bella- Yeah, my bump was gone very pointy. I may take a new one to compare. lol


----------



## newfielady

I've heard Tiggerz had her baby, waiting for her update here though!


----------



## bellaswedus

yaaay that is great news. i can't wait to hear more about it. 

tiggerz hurry up and update us. i am so excited to see a pic of your baby boy. congratulations my dear. i am so happy for you!!! big hug.


----------



## Star7890

Congrats Lisa on the birth of baby Jacob! :) xx


----------



## tiggerz

Hello ladies fleeting visit!! Baby jacob was born 7/3/12 weighing 8lb2 all healthy and gorgeous!!!
I in the other hand ended up in surgery hense no update til now! I am now home, just and worn out!! I will update properly in a day or so!! 

Goodluck newfie I hope your baby arrives for you very soon

Love to all xxx


----------



## newfielady

Congrats Tiggerz. The March Mommas were wondering about you a couple days ago so I'll share this update, hope you don't mind. :)
I'm still hanging in here. I can see me going overdue. :dohh:


----------



## tiggerz

Any luck newf?????

How is everybody???


----------



## Star7890

Hope you are okay tiggerz and your little boy, I bet your other two love him to bits dont they? xx


----------



## Star7890

My little munchkin this morning frowning away :)


----------



## Star7890

Oh... and its my due date! x


----------



## newfielady

DTD yesterday morning and got some good contractions until after dinner. Then they just tapered off and I haven't had any since. :dohh:
How's the new babies? :kiss:
Bella, Belle- how are you?


----------



## bellaswedus

aww congrats again tiggerz. how are you doing? how is baby jacob doing? beautiful name choice. :) 

er what a cutie max is. hope all is going well with you recovering from csec. 

newfie i bet you are just counting the minutes now. hahahha i can't imagine how it is going to feel when i get that close. :) 

cause at the moment i am counting the weeks and days and it is going sooooo slow. grrrrrr i want may to be here already.


----------



## tiggerz

Hello ladies!!!

My birth update - don't read if you think you'll freak out at a not so great story x 

Well baby Jacob William was born healthily on 7/3/12 weighing 8lb 2oz!!! Following his delivery I suffered massive internal bleeding - my womb was filling up to capacity with blood clots - as it wasn't pouring out of me it went unnoticed until I was in servers pain and needed gas and air again!! They managed to empty the womb several times on the labour ward but the womb would not contract down and the bleed would not stop!!! I ended up being rushed to surgery!!! I lost half my blood and was told had I have been older or unwel I would have been in serious trouble!!!!!! BUT, I am home now and doing ok! I have to take it extremely easy for the next week or so to get my strength back. 

MW has seen Jacob today and is happy with him although he's lost alot of weight due to my milk being delayed due to problems but she's happy he is doing well - weeing, colour of him, alert etc! He weighed just 7lb5oz earlier within the 10% allowed but still alot!!!

How is everybody else doing???

I hope you're ok ER, how is Max???

Newfie, did DTD get things going???

Bellas?? 

I'll get a picy on here of Jacob later - he's a cutey!!!


----------



## newfielady

Still simmering. *sigh* No more good contractions since Saturday. :dohh: The baby's furniture is being put into place this evening so I am officially ready for baby. Tomorrow I might just start taking matters into my own hands. :winkwink:


----------



## bellaswedus

oh my godness tiggerz, what a story, not a fun one. i can't imagine what you have gone through. are you ok? blood cloths are not good at all that is death. i am sooooo happy that they still caught it on time. do they know why you started to have internal bleeding? so since you were not doing well does that mean that jacob was not feed with bottle just because you wanted to breastfeed? i sure hope you are doing and getting better and also so glad that jacob is doing well. big hug from me. 

newfiew, don't worry you will have your baby soon not long at all, you have reached 39 weeks, yaay. 

er - how are you and max doing? 

nothing new to report on my end, all is good so far. i have lots of energy still and just trying to finish my paper for school then on thursday i am off to sweden to see my fam and friends for 12days. will have my 30 week appointment witn my ob on wednesday.


----------



## Star7890

Im fine bellas thank you, completely healed and going for walks etc, I started feeling fully 'normal' (i.e pain free and able to stand up/walk without probem) around 9/10 days PP so keep that in mind for yours :)
However to be honest with you I didnt even take any painkillers at all from day 6 postpartum so I wasnt hurting much at all before the 9/10 day mark

Max is doing great too

And tiggerz, what a horrible time you had, but at least you are both here safe and sound. xx


----------



## bellaswedus

er - thank you so much for the information on that. i have been wondering how long it would take me to be out and about since the recovery time after my abdominal myo surgery was horrible. it took me atleast 3-4 weeks to walk normal with out my back bent over and with out painkillers. 

9days sounds awsome so happy to hear that you are out and about taking walks with max. :) i just had a look at your ticker and i can't belive that max is almost 3 weeks old. amazing!!!


----------



## Star7890

Congrats on reaching 30 weeks bellas :) 

How are you newfie? Still going? xx


----------



## tiggerz

Congrats on 30 wks bellas!!!!!! Wow!!! Not long now, I found after 30 wks time started to move more quickly again!!!

Newfie - how are you doing!??

ER sounds like you're recovering really well!! 

I'm doing ok, still struggling with stamina but had a word with MW yesterday and she said that was pretty normal given my blood loss :-( I could be struggling for 3 wks, I'm getting so frustrated as I want to get my baby out in his pram and I can't manage very far :-( I haven't even done the school run yet - BUT I WILL THIS WEEK!! Determined to do that and the mums at school all want to meet Jacob too!!!! 

Remember me saying about my lack of weight gain during pregnancy, I only started to put on a few pound right at the end - well I am a stone lighter (14lbs) than I started out!!! Seems a couple of pound a day is still dropping off me!!!!!! Yippee!!!!


----------



## bellaswedus

thank you ladies, but now that the two of you have your babies and newfie is around the corner or for what we don't know could be having her danni at the moment......it feels as if my delivery date is far away. 8 weeks is a long time. :( 

also the middle back of my back is killing me specially my ribs on my life hand side under my breast. don't know what to do to make the pain go away. :( any advice? 

er - how are you and max? have you been going out yet? 

tiggerz - how fun with weight loss, who knew that pregnancy could help with that. hahaha i hope that i will lose some when i have deliverd my baby. :) don't worry about moving around you will get there once your body is healed.

newfie - what is going on? have you had your baby or on the way? let us know. :) 

visit home in europe is so far fun apart from my back pain and rib pain.


----------



## impatientmumm

Hello Ladies

I havent been on here for ages and all of a sudden I see beautiful baby pictures on this thread - congratuations xxxx

Popped on though to tentatively tell you all I'm 13dpo and just got a bfp arghhh so bloody scared and nervous, the feelings are completely different to the last time. Soyou ladies and OH are the only ones to know. At the moment I feel like it cant be true and af will arrrive on Wendesday, so I think if I get past Wed with no af then I'll feel a little better but honestly I wont truly get excited or relax until I see my little bean wriggling around at the first scan.

xxxxx


----------



## Star7890

impatientmumm said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> I havent been on here for ages and all of a sudden I see beautiful baby pictures on this thread - congratuations xxxx
> 
> Popped on though to tentatively tell you all I'm 13dpo and just got a bfp arghhh so bloody scared and nervous, the feelings are completely different to the last time. Soyou ladies and OH are the only ones to know. At the moment I feel like it cant be true and af will arrrive on Wendesday, so I think if I get past Wed with no af then I'll feel a little better but honestly I wont truly get excited or relax until I see my little bean wriggling around at the first scan.
> 
> xxxxx

wow wow wow wow wow wow!!!!!!!


----------



## Star7890

bellaswedus said:


> er - how are you and max? have you been going out yet?

I got out on day 5 and by day 7 we went to the local shopping centre, shopped and had a meal and I pushed the pram (even though I was told not to :haha:) and I go out with him nearly every day and have done since then! I told you it was quick recovery! xx


----------



## Star7890

.


----------



## impatientmumm

Well just did cb digi and 2-3 weeks came up, feel a little excited as af is due at the latest by tomorrow so my hormones seem to be rising well and seem high, you ladies might disagree though.
I just hope this is our forever baby!!
Going to call the midwife on Monday to self refer I think and get the ball moving quickly, if the same happens as last time I dont want to wait till 12 weeks to find out!

xxxxx


----------



## bellaswedus

oh my godness am i happy for you impatient. congrats my dear. good to see you on here and look forward to hear more about your jorney to your forever baby. i know it is easier done than said but try to be positive. although my mc happend a lot earlier than yours i know how you felt and i know how you feel. i was scared for the longest. but i am crossing all fingers and toes for you to have a happy ending at last. please keep us updated.

wow er - you really meant it, that is indeed a quick recovery. i sure hope mine will be the same. but how long did it take for you to walk and do things just like before the c-sec?

newfie - what is happening? has danni arrived? i am soooo curious.

tiggerz - how are you getting along, how about jacob?


----------



## tiggerz

Impatient YIPPPEE!!! So pleased for you hunny - congratulations!!!

I've just had the HV here and Jacob has made up his birth weight plus an oz, so he is 8lb3oz!!!!! Really pleased as he'd gone down to 7lb5oz!
He's doing really well, he's sleeping most nights from 1am-8am - more sleep tgem I've had in months!!!! But he does have the occasional night of no sleep too!!

Any news on Newfie??? 

Bellas sorry about your back ache - could you see a physio??? Hope you get it sorted!!!

ER sounds like you're doing fantastically well!!!


----------



## bellaswedus

tiggerz - so glad to hear that you are getting to sleep and that jacob is growing at a good rate. 

do you all know what is going on with newfie? have she had her baby yet?


----------



## tiggerz

I don't know bellas - NEWFIE WHERE ARE YOU????


----------



## Star7890

I wonder if shes had her baby! x


----------



## belle254

Hi all, just a quick note to let everyone know everythings fine on my end. babys doing well and apart from one or two stretch marks suddenly emerging im doing fine too! :) xxxx

p.s. congrats tiggerz and impatientmumm! x :hugs:


----------



## tiggerz

I heard a rumour Newfie has given birth!!


----------



## newfielady

Sorry I've been gone so long ladies. I was trying to keep myself ahead in school work.
But... on Thursday, March 22ed 2012 at 2:11pm Dannie Rosalie was born weighing 7 lbs and 11 ozs.

Here's my birth story:
On Wednesday night, around 11:30 I noticed I was getting some contraction. They weren't very bad but I had noticed a bit of show earlier that evening. Told DH but also warned him you can loose your plug long before labor. So, we went to bed figuring I would wake up if I got any more contractions or if they got worse. Woke up 9:30am yelling "OUCH, OUCH OUCH!" (I thought I had a very bad cramp in my stomach). By then DH ran into the bedroom with shaving cream still on his face (he was shaving did I mention lol) and said, "What, is the baby coming?" My answer, "No, Yes, Maybe " So, I got a shower and my contractions were coming to strong to even bother drying my hair. We went straight to the hospital (1 hour away, DH made it in 40ish minutes). When we got there (by then I was really yelling "Ouch!") they checked me and said "You're ready to push." I was like, "WHAT! So, long story short I guess, I delivered Danni naturally in two hours wit no pain management and only 2 stitches.


----------



## belle254

mega congrats newfie! dannie looks gorgeous in your avatar pic. :) such a short, sweet labour, im hoping mine will be like that xxx


----------



## bellaswedus

yaaaaaay newfie, congrats to your beautiful girl danni. you will have to post some pics so we can have a better look of your baby girl. :) 

belle - good to hear from you and that you are doing well. from what i have heard strechmarks are genetic, if your mom or other woman in your family didn't get them you might be a lucky one. :) 

er how are you and max doing? you will have to show us new pics of 1 mo old max. :) 

tiggerz - how are you doing now? how is jacob? is lt hard to care for 3 kids? :) 

impatientmum - have you been to your mw yet? how are you feeling so far? 

things are good on my end exept my horrible cold that i have caught. i am still back in sweden. my oh's parents came out from norway and spend saturday and sunday with us. it was really nice. also my girl friends had a surprise babyshower for me yesterday which was amazing, i was shocked behoyond belive. didn't think i would have one. :) i truley have great people in my life. lots of gifts to go back to the us with. filled up a whole lugage so all my cloths in my carryon. so, only 7 weeks to go until my csec. i can't wait. i will be heading back to the states on tuesday, i am missing my oh soooooooooooo much. :)


----------



## tiggerz

Congratulations Newfie!!!!! I was getting worried about you hunny - so glad all is well!!! 

Bellas - it's busy with 3 but Jacob is such an easy baby and my 1st born son is 12 so he is easy too - I feel incredibly lucky :-D How are you doing hunny???


----------



## Star7890

Aww nice seeing you in here again belle!

Newfie! Thats brilliant! Congrats on your little one. How are you both doing? Cant believe she was 7lb 11! I thought you would have a dinky dinky one, well done. And born exactly a month after Max :)

Max is great getting bigger by the day he was 6lb 7 last saturday so without weighing him I would say hes nearing 7lb now! 

xx


----------



## tiggerz

I can't find our post with our weight guesstimates?? I'm on an iPhone and it's taking ages to look back on the posts - can somebody copy and paste it please!!


----------



## Star7890

Tiggerz I think ER will be first, then me, then Newfie very shortly after?? 

Shall we guess weights?? ER 7lb3oz, me 8lb2, Newfie 7lb!!!! Bellas 7lb11oz


My guesses

I think it will go:

Tiggerz first, then me, then Newfie.
And weights will beee....

Tiggerz: 7lb 15
Me: 7lb 5
Newife: About 6lb 14-7lb 2

And Im going for Bellas: 7lb 1


Newfie

haha, everyone thinks I'm going last. lol. I think we'll go in order; ER, Tiggerz and me. 

ER- 7lbs 6 oz
Tiggerz- 8 lbs
Me- 7 lbs
Bella- 7 lbs 10 oz to 8 lbs




Bellas

tiggerz first, then er and then newfie

birth weights.............i hope i am converting right.........but i also put in grams in case. 

er - 8lbs 1oz (3700grams)
tiggerz - 8lbs 4oz (3700grams)
newfie - 7lbs 3oz (3300grams)
myself - 8lbs 4oz (3700grams)


----------



## Star7890

Tiggerz, you were closest to mine! But still off by 2lbs! x


----------



## Star7890

Omg tiggerz you were spot on for jacob! x


----------



## bellaswedus

hello ladies, how are you all doing? 

i am back in the states since tuesday. been in bed day and night trying to get better from this horrible cold that i caught back home. had my 32 week appointment on wed, everything looked good with baby and doc gave me some meds to get me better. 

i am so sorry that i am so annoying asking you ladies about your weight but can you, er, tiggerz and newfie update me again about your pre-pregnancy weight and the weight you had just before birth and then right after birth and right now. i am just so curious about how much i could possibly weight after i give birth. :) 

also er, tiggerz and newfie - how about fresh new pics of your newborns. their look must change weekly, eh?


----------



## tiggerz

I am over 14lbs lighter than pre pregnancy!!!! I didn't put much on at all but stopped weighing myself 2/3 wks before birth but I was approx 8lbs up 

I can't believe I guessed my baby's weight!!!!! I deserve a prize lol xxx 

How is everybody?????? 

Jacob is doing well, he is starting to smile occasionally which melts my heart!! :-D


----------



## bellaswedus

aww so wonderful to hear about the smiles from jacob tiggerz. 

seriously ladies, it seems like all of you have left me here all alone. :( where are you all? er you are leaving? newfiew is everything ok? have not heard from you since the birth of danni. tiggerz promise to continue coming pleeeeease. 

impatient - how is your pregnancy going? 

belle - you and i are not that far apart, hope you continue coming. how are you feeling so far?


----------



## belle254

hiii bellaswedus :) im still here, just havent got much time lately because work is hectic! pregnancy is going well, baby is v active and we've cut down the name list to 4:
Harley/Oliver or Evelyn/Alice

What do you think? Honest opinions please! xx


----------



## tiggerz

Bellas I'm here hunny - it's the school hold so it's busy here but I won't dessert you!! Remember send me your name for FB I am on there more!!

Jacob was weighed today, he is 9lb3 so he is 1lb up on 2 wks ago - BF him so very proud of that  

Hello belle!!! I love your boys names - but not so keen on Evelyn, to me it's very old but if she was evey that's cute  

How are you both doing?? 

Bellas you're getting closer ))


----------



## Star7890

I like Oliver/Evelyn the most belle but I prefer the shortened versions more... Ollie or Evie xx


----------



## bellaswedus

belle - ok, i love harley but sorry not oliver just to common for me. evelyn sounds older but hey a baby doesn't stay tiny for ever but yeah not really my favourite, alice on the other hand is an older name that is lovely and becoming very popular. so my favs are harley and alice. :) 

tiggerz - i am so sorry i have no clue how to even get to the email section of this site hahahah please send me a random email because those i can see as they come as notification and i can send you my info. :) so happy bf is working out for you and jacob is growing. 

arggggg can't wait for my baby to arrive. :) we just assembled the pack and play she will be sleeping in. it works as a bassinet as well. 

er - how is it going with max and you? are you back to feeling normal? how is it going with bf? heard it is harder after a csection. 

newfie - where are you? 

impatient - how is it going?


----------



## bellaswedus

oh my god where did you all dissapear? is everything ok?


----------



## impatientmumm

Hey Bellas

I dont really come on here much anymore, to be honest I haven't really let myself get too excited or attached so far to this little bean it's just a constant fear of the worst thing happening again, so I've been just going with the flow and not thinking too much about it.

How are you? Not long now are you nervous, excited??

xxx


----------



## bellaswedus

impatientmumm said:


> Hey Bellas
> 
> I dont really come on here much anymore, to be honest I haven't really let myself get too excited or attached so far to this little bean it's just a constant fear of the worst thing happening again, so I've been just going with the flow and not thinking too much about it.
> 
> How are you? Not long now are you nervous, excited??
> 
> xxx

hi impatient, good to hear from you. i completly understand you. i was like that after my mc. when we got pregnant with this baby i just wanted to get over the 12 week mark so i could relax a bit. eventually you will relax and start enjoying. it took us sometime to do that since we went through me having sever ms then risk of downs, amnio test the wait but since around week 24 we have enjoyed and relaxed. i am sure you will feel that way after some time. 
how are you feeling in general are you having symptoms, ms etc? try to relax and stay of your feet as much as possible. i will pray for you to have this baby be your forever baby. :) 

yes things are good here, just counting down the days just a little over 1month left. i can't wait to see her little face. :)

how is everyone else doing? i can't belive that you all dissapeared after having your little ones. :( i thought we would all be around until eachone of us got our little ones. well i hope you are all doing fine as well as your babies and that you do come around from time to time and check in with the rest of us.


----------



## Star7890

Im coming in once in a while to check bellas dont worry, wouldnt miss your little one for the world! Do you have facebook? x


----------



## bellaswedus

er, tiggerz, newfie - how are you and your newborns doing? geez you are all scaring me by completly dissapearing. it feels like i will not have a life after baby. or do you all just feel that your don't need this forum any longer? is that the case? please let me know. 

belle - how are you doing, how are you moving along? have you been buying baby stuff yet? 

impatient - how are you doing? i see you are already past 8 weeks, things move on so fast. you are just about to complete 1/4 of your pregnancy, congrats!!! have you booked a scan yet?


----------



## impatientmumm

Hi Bellas - things arent so good actually at the moment, I am going in for an emergency scan tomorrow as I have been getting some sharp cramping, heavy feeling in my abdomen and lower back ache. Also alongside all these my sypmtons are starting to disappear. I called my midwife last night as I think the same thing as last time is happening all over again.
Obviously I wont know for sure until the scan tomorrow but I would give anything to see a healthy dancing baby on the screeen, we know our bodies best and I just cant see this happening unfortunately!

I'll keep you updated xxxxx


----------



## bellaswedus

hi hun, i am so sorry, i will say a prayer for you and your bean that all is ok. i hope you won't have to go through the same thing again. all i can say is that my symptoms were on and off in the begining so it is hard to tell if it really means one thing or another. but you are right we all know our bodies best. i know i bleed twice before the 12 week mark the first time i went to see my doc the second time it was not during office hrs so i went straight to the er. all turned out ok. i hope that is the case for you as well. have you bleed or anything like that? are you still temping? because i know that helped me know if there was anything wrong as when i got pregnant and had the mc even though i didn't start bleeding right away i knew that i would mc as my temp droped. but this time around i temped until week 12 and it stayed up. 


please keep us updated i am here if you need to talk. i will think of you and that you get good news. biggest hug to you my dear.


----------



## bellaswedus

impatient - how did it go? is everything ok with you and bean?


----------



## bellaswedus

oh my god impatient, i couldn't wait to hear how your appointment went looked up if you had posted else where and i am so glad to hear that all is well with your bean. big hug to you and try to stay relaxed and enjoy the next couple of weeks until your next scan.


----------



## impatientmumm

oh thank you hun - I did mean to come on this thread and let you know. Very pleased little bean measured a couple of days behind but the midwife says this is nothing to worry about as af is only a guide to dates.
Really looking forward to the next scan a week on Monday and then we can hopefully see our healthy bean again and truly start to relax.
I was so overwhelmed yesterday, I was positive it was bad news again so very excited to see healthy happy bean

xxxx


----------



## bellaswedus

i am so glad for you impatient please keep us updated. try to have faith that this will be your forever baby. :) 

how are the rest of you ladies doing? 

er - how is max? he must be 2 months by now right? 

newfie - is everything ok? i have not seen you here since you had danni...i am hoping it is because you are super busy not because something is wrong. please update us on here even if it is with a line or two. 

tiggerz - sorry that i have not replayed on fb, i am a horrible fb member. :) how is jacob and you doing? is he growing fast? 

belle - how are you? how are things moving forward for you? 

well i just want to say that i think of you all and i hope you are all doing great! big hug b.


----------



## Star7890

.


----------



## bellaswedus

oh er, so good to hear from you. and how cute max is, i can't belive he is 2 months old already. time just flies i guess. i am happy to hear all is going well with both of you. yeah i will have my c-sec in less than 3 weeks so make sure to visit bnb around 3 weeks time so i can tell you all about it. :) 

er i have no fb inivtation from you. can you send one again? big hug to you and max and thank you for popping in to check on me. :) 

oh by the way er have you or anyone else heard anything from newfie?


----------



## tiggerz

Ahh ER cute pics of max  

Bellas you're almost there!!!! 2 days and you're full term!!!!


----------



## bellaswedus

yippie i have reached term. hahaha i can't wait to see my baby. this is going sooooooooo slow. how are you all doing? 

anyone heard from newfie or she just dissapeard? strange.....

impatient how are you doing hun? how did second scan go? 

belle how are you doing?


----------



## Star7890

How long have you got to go now bellas? I went a little stalkerish and looked on newfies facebook and she has been posting and her and baby are fine. Think shes just a busy bee! 
You will realise when your little girl arrives :) xx


----------



## impatientmumm

Hello Ladies

Well had my scan yesterday, little baby bean was perfect, doing lots of acrobatics and making it difficult for us to see them!
Got put forward a week and a half!! They did find a small cyst on one of my ovaries which would explain the pain I have been having, but they said not to worry it is quite common during pregnancy and they tend to go away by themselves!!

I'll try and upload a scan pic if I can

xxxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

Our Beautiful Little Bean
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0101.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## bellaswedus

impatientmumm said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Well had my scan yesterday, little baby bean was perfect, doing lots of acrobatics and making it difficult for us to see them!
> Got put forward a week and a half!! They did find a small cyst on one of my ovaries which would explain the pain I have been having, but they said not to worry it is quite common during pregnancy and they tend to go away by themselves!!
> 
> I'll try and upload a scan pic if I can
> 
> xxxxx

oh impatient, i am so happy for you. so glad to hear that baby is doing good. so when is your estimated due date? 

as far as the cyst goes, i can tell you that i had one as well on my overy that eventually dissapeared just like they said it would so [email protected] worry dear. as far as i have understood when it comes to these kind of cysts it is our bodies way to prevent the overy to NOT releas more eggs since there is one that is growing into a baby. :) 

please keep us updated and enjoy your pregnancy. 

so, just less than 2 weeks left i can't wait. sometimes next week my oh and i will be parents so ladies have a look out for pics and updates. :)


----------



## tiggerz

Impatient congrats on 12 wks hunny  I also had a cyst on my ovary, it's actually a good thing as that's what keeps the pregnancy going until the placenta takes over!! Mine was only mentioned in passing but I've mc in the past so questioned it - all perfectly normal and not a problem!! I hope you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy!! 

Bellas!!! I am waiting for your announcement  I wonder if you'll have baby on my DD birthday - 15th!!???? Hope you're keeping well!!!


----------



## tiggerz

Bellas any sign of baby????


----------



## bellaswedus

hello ladies, 

i also have had my baby girl, i am beyond excited. she was deliverd via c-sec, which was a weird experience. being awake during a surgical procedure is definately weird until you hear your baby cry. 

she was born on the 16th of may at 11.03, she weighed 3385 kg and was 52 cm tall. she is so cute i just want to eat her. hahahaha i can't belive that my oh and i are parents, kind of surrel. her first name is ella but she has a second and third name as well (it is my oh's and my own moms first names) then she has my last name first then his last name second. so she has got something from each of her grandparents. hahahha

anyway ladies, the good news is that we are in love with her, the bad news is that she had fluid in her lungs when she was born so they took her to the special nursery, it took several hrs before they could take my bed to the nursery to see her. my oh had been running in between us the whole day. she is now off the breathing machines and doing better but she also has low blood sugar and not peeing so still left at the special nursery. i have been breast feeding her since day 1 every three hrs and also pumping with breastpump. but unfortunately there is not enough yet so they decided to let her get suplement today as she had lost 7% of her birthweight already. i just hope she gets better soon and we get to take her home with us. 

she is so adorable.........

i am doing ok, the c-sec was not as bad as my myomectemy surgery but it is not a pice of cake, i am stuggeling to get better as soon as possible for my baby. my oh is the best, i am so happy he is the man i have a child with. so attentive with everything for both his girls. he is even my breastfeeding counsutant, hehehhe


please, ladies what ever you do, don't post anything on my wall in regards to me given birth on facebook. i want to do that when i am ready. :) i have only anounced to my besties and closest family. and now of course you. :)

hope you are all doing well with your babies. :) 

will update you when i get a chance. 
thank you for all your support through out these past months.


----------



## impatientmumm

Congratulations Bellas that is wonderful news and Ella is beautiful.

You seem to be coping very well with motherhood already and I hope Ella gets stronger and stronger each day!

xxxx


----------



## bellaswedus

thank you impatient. she is doing great, we have already seen her pediatrician twice since leaving the hospital. she has already gained weight and is at her birth weight. i was doing everythng i could to get my milk production going. hahaha pumping 8 times a day as well as bf 8 times. first bf the pumping. it finally paid off. i am no longer pumping as it is working out well with just bf so doc told me to just do that now. yiiiipiiiii. 

how are you doing impatient? are you going to find out baby's gender? 

how is everyone else doing? how are your little ones?

we are doing great loving parenthood. ella is sleeping well so i get enough sleep. we have been out having lunch and dinners this week, it has been great.


----------



## newfielady

Hi ladies. Not sure if any of you will actually see this. I want to say I'm sorry for disappearing. My father was diagnosed with lung cancer and I was busy with school. The when Danni was born she was colic for the first 3 months. With my father in hospital (7 hours away) and my mother in with him I had no support at home. DH works all day so I was all alone with a crying baby. But she stopped that at exactly 3 months, my father is perfectly healthy now, no more signs of any cancer. Just wanted to read up on you and glad to see someone went facebook creeper on me. ;) Makes me feel loved. :)


----------



## bellaswedus

hi you all, i don't know if any of you come on here anymore but if you do it would be lovely to chat again. ella is doing great and soon 1 year. we are already thinking about baby number 2. :) but we won't start trying until end of the summer. i just want to thank you all for great support during ttc and the entire pregnancy. 

i see lisa and emily's babies on fb and they both are beautiful. newfie so glad to read that all is well with you and to finally see you wonderful danni. i am also glad that your dad is doing well, i can't imagine how horrible you must have been during the hard time. 

impatientmum how did it go with your baby. i hope all is well with you. 
belle so was it a boy or a girl? 

big hug to you all. 
b


----------

